# Cottische Alpen (Westalpen) Cross 29.09.-05.10.2009



## Tobsn (15. September 2009)

*Prolog:*

Dieses Jahr wollte ich mich so gar nicht festlegen, wohin es denn im Sommer zum Biken gehen sollte.
Eigentlich war mit der Gruppe Vinschgau gebucht, aber wenn die dort die schönsten Trails für Biker sperren, andere Reviere haben auch schöne Trails
Alpencross? Ja schon, aber mit wem und welche Route? 
Wenn dann muss es schon was ordentliches sein, und das ist nicht mit Jedem möglich.

*Die Gefährten:*
Mit Houschter fand ich den geeigneten Mitstreiter. Waren das Frühjahr sehr viel miteinander unterwegs und er war bereit sich mit mir auf ein Abenteuer einzulassen.




RayC kam in letzter Minute dazu und da wir schon lange sporadisch miteinander biken, waren auch hier die Level bekannt.




Und ich.




*Die Strecke:*
Bereits 2003 waren wir den klassischen Westalpencross gefahren. Mein bester Cross ever.
So was in der Art sollte es wieder werden, zumindest zum Teil. Das Ganze wurde ergänzt um Infos und Anregungen über die Westalpen, die ich über die Jahre gesammelt habe.
Das Ergebnis war ein 8 Tage Cross durch die Cottischen Alpen.
Eigentlich kein richtiger Cross, eher ne Rundtour. 
Was den Rücktransport zum Auto sehr vereinfacht. 
Auf jeden Fall ne sehr spaßige, abwechslungsreiche Strecke, die ich nur weiter empfehlen kann.  
Track hat RayC für Euch bei Gpsies eingestellt.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## Tobsn (15. September 2009)

*Etappe 1: Assietta Grenzkamm*
77,37 km; 2650Hm

Eigentlich war geplant in Susa zu starten, doch aus irgendwelchen Gründen  starteten wir unseren Cottischen Alpen X in Oulx.
Weshalb unsere ersten zwei Etappen Rundkurse waren, was die Annehmlichkeit hatte die ersten zwei Tage mit kleinem Gepäck zu fahren. 

Wir waren bereits Freitag in der Nacht angereist und hatten in unserem Hotel Oberje Dla Viere Quartier bezogen.
Das Hotel war sehr schön und kann weiter empfohlen werden. Wenn auch der Fahrradkeller sehr klein war, aber unsere 3 Räder passten rein. 
So konnten wir Freitag in der Pizzeria schon die ersten Tipps der Locals einholen.
1.)	Der Trail von Oulx nach Meana di Susa ist fahrbar, kostet aber viel Zeit, darum besser auf Straße runter rollen.
2.)	Der 2te Teil GTA nach Salbertrand, der in der Bike ausgelassen wird ist fahrbar.

Samstag 9 Uhr ging es dann los und natürlich gleich verfahren. 
Wollten den Trail nach Salbertrand am Fluss entlang nehmen, den hatte leider der Fluss gefressen.
So ging es also endgültig wie von den Locals empfohlen erst einmal auf Teer runter nach Meana di Susa, von wo der Anstieg zum Colle delle Finestre startet. Der erste lange Anstieg unseres Crosses. 





Von ca. 700 auf ca. 2100, wobei die letzten 700Hm gut fahrbarer Schotter sind. 
Zum Glück, so fahren von dieser Seite wenig Autos und Motorräder hoch. Von der anderen Seite kam da ordentlich mehr hoch und auf dem Colle war Volksfeststimmung.
Doch für uns war hier noch nicht Schluss, jetzt kommt erst der mühsame Teil des Anstieg, die letzen 700Hm zum Colle della Valetta. Insgesamt somit >2000Hm Anstieg am Stück.  








Zum Testa dell Assietta geht es nun generell bergab, aber halt inkl. diverser Gegenanstiege, doch auch die schaffen wir.








Kurz nach Testa dell Assietta geht es dann endgültig runter und wir können endlich die verdiente Abfahrt genießen.








Zu Beginn ist die Abfahrt eine super flowiger S0 Wiesentrail.





Nach dem Abzweig kurz über der Baumgrenze wird es dann geringfügig technisch S0/S1.





Erst ab dem Rifugio D.Arlaud (Montagne Seu) wird der GTA etwas rauer, aber weiterhin komplett fahrbar im Bereich S1 mit kurzen S2 Passagen. 
Es liegt sehr viel Geröll auf dem Weg und es ist keine Wirkliche Linie auszumachen. Nur in den Kehren erkennt man, dass der Trail wohl regelmäßig befahren wird, dort sind zum Teil regelrechte Anlieger eingefahren. 








Insgesamt eine spitzen Abfahrt einer spitzen Tour.   
So kann es weiter gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (15. September 2009)

Netter Bericht. Könntest du mir deine Zeitmaschine leihen.


----------



## Tobsn (15. September 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Netter Bericht. Könntest du mir deine Zeitmaschine leihen.




Sorry, meinte natürlich 29.08.-05.09.2009. 
@Admin: Bitte Datum im Titel ändern.


----------



## Tobsn (15. September 2009)

*Etappe 2: Fort Jafferau *
57, 20km; 1940 Hm

So heute soll die Reise zum Fort Jafferau gehen. 
Wieder ein schöner langer Anstieg mit 1800Hm am Stück. 
Doch insgesamt ist die heutige Etappe um einiges kürzer.
Trotzdem sind wir zeitig am Anstieg und kurbeln die kleine Teerstraße den Berg hinauf. Ab ca. 1500hm beginnt dann Schotter, der aber sehr gut zu fahren ist.
Für diese Tour unerlässlich ist ein gutes Licht. Denn bei 2100hm wartet ein 840m langer Tunnel auf uns, der ohne Licht nicht zu passieren ist. 
Wir sind vorbereite und nehmen noch einen Italiener in unserem Lichtkegel mit.
Weiter geht es die letzten 700hm hoch zum Fort Jafferau.





Im ersten Moment zögern wir die One-Way Streck bis ganz hoch zu fahren, zu sehr hängt der Gipfel in Wolken. Doch kaum machen wir uns auf die letzen Meter, reisen die Wolken auf.
Insgesamt sind wir heute sehr flott unterwegs, so können wir oben ausgiebig Pause machen.





Nach dem wir die 1etzen 100hm den Anstieges wieder hinunter gerollt sind, beginnt die eigentliche Abfahrt. Kaum zu erkenn und unmarkiert zieht sich der schmaler Weg sehr abschüssig am Hang entlang und auf den ersten 100hm ist Vorsicht und teilweise schieben angesagt.
Doch bald wird der Trail breiter und ist ab dann gut befahrbar (S1 mit kurzen S2).














Und je weiter wir zum Fort Foens kommt umso flowiger wird der Trail.





Ab dem Fort Foens folgen wir der als Bikeroute beschilderten Trailabfahrt (S1). Fast endlos zieht sich der Trail am Hang entlang nach unten. Einfach Bremse auf und cruisen.








Die Tour ist wirklich schön und einsam, die Abfahrt ein Traum.   


Weitere Impressionen:


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. September 2009)

... ich liebe solche Berichte 
Dazu noch Hammer Bilder!!! 

Weiter so!!!

Gruß

Mario - wird Zeit das wieder Sommer wird


----------



## Tobsn (16. September 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... ich liebe solche Berichte
> Dazu noch Hammer Bilder!!!
> 
> Weiter so!!!..



Danke 

Bilder für Etappe 3 und 4 hab ich schon vorbereitet, muss nur noch kurz was dazu tippen.

Stay tuned


----------



## Tobsn (16. September 2009)

*Etappe3 : Mount Chaberton*
44,9 km; 2409Hm

So, Schluss mit lustig. 
Ab heute gehtâs mit schwerem GepÃ¤ck auf Reise.
Und zum EingewÃ¶hnen gibt es die kurze Etappe auf den Chaberton. 
Den Berg hab ich seit 2003 auf der Rechnung. 
Damals fuhren wir dran vorbei, doch ein Mitbiker erzÃ¤hlte voller Hingabe, wie er als Pfadfinder dort schon vor Jahren mit dem Radel hoch ist.
Dann schmiert mir noch ein Forumkollege seine Bilder unter die Nase, da hatte es gereicht, musste da jetzt einfach hoch.

Erst rollen wir etwas verkehrswidrig aus Oulx Richtung Fenils, von wo es direkt in den Anstieg zum Chaberton geht.




Die Krone des Chaberton ist schon von Oulx aus zu erkennen.

Mal wieder 2000hm am StÃ¼ck auf 20km, halb so wild 10% im Schnitt passt.
Falsch gedacht. Auf den ersten 6 km werden gerade mal ca 100Hm gemacht. 
Die restlichen 1900hm verteilen sich auf 14 km, macht 13,5% im Schnitt. 
Ein echter Wadenkitzler. 
Bis kurz nach Roccia tagliata (2370hm) lÃ¤sst sich der Anstieg mit genug Power am StÃ¼ck durchdrÃ¼cken. 




Frisch hergerichteter Weg am Roccia tagliata.




Langsam aber sicher kommen wir nÃ¤her.

Danach wird es bis zum Colle Dello Chaberton (2674hm) mit fahren schwierig. Vereinzelt lasen sich noch ein paar Hm mit dem Radel erkÃ¤mpfen, effizient ist das aber nicht.




Weg nach Roccia tagliata.




Blick vom Gipfel auf den Colle Colle Dello Chaberton (rechts Ilalien, links Frankreich)

Am Colle treffen wir ein paar frustrierte Ãsterreicher (Motorradfahrer). 
Ihnen wurde von einem italienischen Biker angedroht, er rufe die Polizei, wenn sie auch nur noch einen Meter weiter gen Gipfel fahren.
Anscheinend hat die franzÃ¶sische Polizei schon mit Helikoptern und Netzen Bikes vom Gipfel beschlagnahmt und die Biker durften zu FuÃ den Ruckzug antreten.

Vom Colle zum Gipfel lassen sich wieder ganze StÃ¼cke inkl. der letzten Kehren zum Gipfel radeln. Doch mit schieben ist man auch nicht langsamer und es ist wesentlich Ã¶konomischer. 





Auf dem Weg nach oben Ã¼berlegt man sich schon, was einen geritten hat da hochzuwollen, vor allem mit einem Rad und dann noch im Rahmen eines Crosses. 
Oben angekommen, ist man nur noch glÃ¼cklich und die Zweifel sind vergessen.











Da wir heute bestes Wetter haben, verweilen wir lÃ¤nge oben und unterhalten uns noch ausgiebig mit einem italienischen Biker, der uns die Geschichte des Berges anschaulich erklÃ¤rt.

Die Abfahrt bis zum Colle entspricht der Auffahrt und ist kein Problem (S1).








Am Colle nehmen wir die Abfahrt zur franzÃ¶sischen Seite. Zu Beginn noch gut fahrbar wird der Trail bald sehr ausgewaschen und unfahrbar. 








Anscheinend ist hier einiges abgerutscht und der eigentliche Weg kaum auszumachen. So tragen wir die Bikes ca 100hm hinunter bevor der Weg wieder zumindest zum GroÃteil fahrbar wird (S1 mit S2).






Je weiter wir in Tal kommen umso leicht wird der Trail.
Unten im Tal kommen wir auf einen Schotterweg, dem wir kurz folgen und dann auf den gutfahrbaren Trail (S1) nach Claviere einbiegen.





In Clavier wird noch kurz Wasser getankt, bevor es leicht wellig Ã¼ber Segna Longa, Rhulies nach Thures zur Posta Tappa (Tel. 0039/0122/8) geht.
Dort hatten wir von unserem Hotel am Vortag ein Zimmer reservieren lassen.
Die Ãbernachtung ist sehr zu empfehlen. Einfach, aber ausreichend und sehr nette Wirtsleute.
Heute sind wir die einzigen GÃ¤ste 




Weitere Impressionen:


----------



## Houschter (16. September 2009)

Sehr fein machst du das, klasse Bericht! Wenn ich das so lese, könnt ich trotz aller Anstrengungen grad nochmal hin...

Zum Thema Gipfelbier hätt ich aber auch noch was beizutragen:




Trotz allem AX-Gepäck musste die Dose mit...


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. September 2009)

ohne Dose Coke geht ja mal gar nix


----------



## Houschter (16. September 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ohne Dose Coke geht ja mal gar nix



Jetzt wo du's sagst, die war natürlich auch noch im Rucksack!  Man will ja schließlich zünftig Brotzeit machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H33 (16. September 2009)

Sehr geiler Bericht; habe in der Gegend letztes Jahr an mehreren Stellen feststellen können, dass die Italiener einige alte Militärstraßen wieder instandsetzen. Die Abfahrt auf der französischen Seite habe ich aufgrund der Beschreibungen von Zahn bisher gescheut; das wird sich ändern!

Danke!

H33


----------



## Tobsn (17. September 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Sehr fein machst du das, klasse Bericht! Wenn ich das so lese, könnt ich trotz aller Anstrengungen grad nochmal hin...



Danke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RayC und Du könnt ruhig mehr Bilder und Kommentare schreiben.
Ich kann immer nur meine Sicht schildern.


----------



## Athabaske (17. September 2009)

Tolle Strecke, klasse Fotos - danke für den Bericht. 

Aber, warum habt Ihr Protektoren an auf S1 - S2?


----------



## Tobsn (17. September 2009)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Tolle Strecke, klasse Fotos - danke für den Bericht.
> 
> Aber, warum habt Ihr Protektoren an auf S1 - S2?



Danke. 

Mann kann auch auf S0 stürtzen. 
Meine übelsten Stürze waren bisher nicht unbedingt wenn ich an mein Limit gegangen bin, denn da ist man konzentriert, sondern wenn ich locker gerollt bin.
Ne Freundin hat gerade ihren Schleimbeutel rausoperiert bekommen, weil sie an einer super leichten Stelle hängengeblieben und aufs Knie gefallen ist. Protektoren lagen daheim.
Knieprotektoren gehören einfach wie Helm, Brille und Handschuhe zur Ausrüstung.

Edit: Liebe die Protektoren in den Alpen vor allem auf schnellen Schotterabfahrten. Den ohne hab ich immer dicke Eier am Schienbein von Steinen, die mir mein Vorderrad ans selbige donnert.


----------



## rayc (17. September 2009)

So schwer sind Protektoren nicht, meine wiegen gerade mal 350g und schützen die Knie und die Schienbeine (könnten etwas länger sein) und stören beim Pedalieren an Gegenanstiegen nicht.
Wenn ich sie nicht brauche kommen sie einfach ans Unterrohr.
Ich trage Protektoren erst, nachdem ich 2008 auf La Palma im Stand umgefallen bin. -> Tiefer Schnitt durch das scharfkantige Lavagestein, musste genäht werden und hätte mir nach ärztlicher Anweisung den Urlaub komplett vermiest.
Wenn man zuhause wegen einer Verletzung aussetzen muss ist das ist schon ärgerlich , aber im Urlaub/AlpenX... 


Von mir noch 1-2 Anmerkungen zu den ersten drei Tagen:
Im Refugio Rifugio D.Arlaud (1.Tag) meinte man die Abfahrt auf der GTA ist mit den Bike nicht machbar. ich fand sie toll 
Ich hatte eine Ortlieb Untersatteltasche, von der muss ich dringends abraten. Der Rollverschluss öffnet sich bei Rüttelpassagen, dadurch habe ich auf dieser Abfahrt meinen Leatherman verloren. Nach 10 min berghochlaufen, wollte wir schon aufgeben. Da kamen uns ein ital. Wanderpärchen entgegen. Die haben glücklicherweise den Leatherman gefunden 
Den Schlusstrail nach der GTA oberhalb vom Fluss Richtung Oulx, muss teilweise im Anstieg geschoben werden. Dafür ist die Abfahrt flowig.
Andersherum ist es anspruchsvoller (Stufen in den Spitzkehren). 

Tag 2: Für die Tunneldurchfahrt braucht man definitv Licht. Leider steht der Boden flächendeckend unter Wasser so sieht man die Löcher im Boden nicht. Also etwas aufpassen. Wer empfindlich ist sollte sich vor Einfahrt in den Tunnel eine Jacke anziehen, es ist doch etwas frisch und feucht (Wasser tropft von der Decke).
Die Abfahrt war toll, wie schon @tobsn schrieb, wird sie immer flowiger umso tiefer man kommt. 

Tag 3: Ich hasse Schieben , mehr muss ich zum Anstieg nicht sagen.
Auf knapp 1000 Hm Schieben muss man sich einstellen.
Die letzte Wasserstelle ist auf etwa 1600m (das wurde schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt).
Der Blick vom Chaberton ist traumhaft.
Es ist schon beeindruckend was die Italiener da geleistet haben, und das schon im 19ten Jahrhundert. 

Noch paar Worte zu Karten: 
@Tobsn hat anhand der IGC-Topo 50k Karten (http://www.mountain-bookshop.de/de/dept_929.html) sehr gut geplant . An diesen IGC-Karten kommt man in den ital. Westalpen nicht vorbei, auch wenn sie nicht perfekt sind.
Für die frz. Westalpen gibt es die erstklassischen IGN Topokarten (http://www.geoportail.fr/visu2D.do?ter=metropole) .
Ansonsten gibt es nur die uralten ital. Militärkarten (IGM25 in s/w, kaum zu gebrauchen) und die russ. Militärkarten in 1:50k (http://www.mapstor.com/) in digitaler Form.  

Ray


----------



## Athabaske (17. September 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> So schwer sind Protektoren nicht, meine wiegen gerade mal 350g und schützen die Knie und die Schienbeine (könnten etwas länger sein) und stören beim Pedalieren an Gegenanstiegen nicht.
> Wenn ich sie nicht brauche kommen sie einfach ans Unterrohr.
> Ich trage Protektoren erst, nachdem ich 2008 auf La Palma im Stand umgefallen bin. -> Tiefer Schnitt durch das scharfkantige Lavagestein, musste genäht werden und hätte mir nach ärztlicher Anweisung den Urlaub komplett vermiest.
> Wenn man zuhause wegen einer Verletzung aussetzen muss ist das ist schon ärgerlich , aber im Urlaub/AlpenX...


...Du machst mich nachdenklich. Bisher hatte ich nur Schürfwunden oder tiefere Kratzer...



rayc schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine Ortlieb Untersatteltasche, von der muss ich dringends abraten...


...wie bekommst Du darin Dein Geraffel klapperfrei gepackt, mich nervt meine immer weil sie spätestens nach der ersten Rüttelpassage das Geklapper anfängt. Ich bin da sehr empfindlich, weil ich immer befürchte etwas am Rad könnte locker sein. Aufgegangen ist sie mir dagegen noch nie.



rayc schrieb:


> Es ist schon beeindruckend was die Italiener da geleistet haben, und das schon im 19ten Jahrhundert...


...und dabei so sinnlos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (17. September 2009)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ..und dabei so sinnlos!


Als Bikepisten geben wir dem nachträglich einen friedlichen Sinn.


----------



## Tobsn (18. September 2009)

*Etappe 4: *Col Mayt
39,34km; 1465hm

Col Mayt? oder doch Thures?
Col des Thures?? Oder doch Mayt?
.
Die Entscheidung viel mir schwer.
Den Col des Thures hab ich bereits 2003 gemacht und das Panorama lacht mich bis heute von meinem Laptop an.
Aber man soll auch mal was anderes probieren, darum wird dieses Jahr der Col Mayt gefahren.
Im Nachhinein hat mir der Thures deutlich besser gefallen. 

Nach der Schufterei der Vortage, wird es heute ne gemütliche Etappe.
Und so ist der Anstieg zu Beginn auch wirklich super easy und wir rollen anfänglich gemütlich dem Fluss entlang nach oben. 





Als wir uns schon fragen, wie wir denn so auf die Höhenmeter kommen wollen, hängen wir mitten drin im Anstieg.
Und die Rampe ist echt nicht ohne. Mit dem ganzen Gewicht auf dem Lenker und dem Hintern gerade so auf der Sattelspitze drücken wir das Ding durch.
Kurz ausruhen und schon geht es auf den Trail hoch zum Pass. Das erste Stück des Trails steigt zwar nur mäßig an, man kann aber nicht besonders viel fahren.




Abzweig zum Trail vor dem Fluss. Alternativ der Schotter auf der Gegenseite.

Alternativ bietet es sich an die Flussseite zu wechseln und das erste Trailstück auf dem parallel verlaufendem Schotterweg zu umfahren. 
Das ist der kleine Verfahrer im Track gut zu sehn. RayC ärgert sich bis heute, dass er nicht weiter gefahren ist. 
Mann muss dann nur etwas Weglos (bei ca. 2400Hm), bevor sich der Schotterweg in Kehren den Hang hoch zieht auf den Trail auf der anderen Flussseite wechseln, was aber kein Problem ist.

Die restlichen 300Hm zum Col sind eh nur noch tragen. 





Runter ist die Abfahrt dann ein super flowiger S0-S1. 











Leider haben wir dann im letzten drittel die Markierung verloren und sind etwas Weglos am Hang entlang zu einer kleinen Hütte.
Was aber gar nicht schlecht war. 
Kamen so an einer kleinen Brücke raus und konnten fast nahtlos in einen wirklich schmucken Trail (S1-S2) nach Le Roux einsteigen. 











Von Le Roux kann man entweder auf Teer nach Abries oder man fährt nochmals kurz hoch und hat dann wieder einen super Schicken Trail (S1-S2). 





Allerdings sollte man nicht wie wir den Anstieg auf Trail machen, sondern lieber etwas außen herum auf Schotter. 
Nach ner kleinen Kaffeepauschen rollen wir noch locker zu unserer Unterkunft in La Monta. GITE LA MONTA Tel: 04.92.46.71.35
Ne recht einfache GTA, aber mit sehr hübscher Bewirtung. 
Auch der Rest hat gestimmt und die Lunchpakete waren zwar nicht günstig, aber gut. 



Weitere Impressionen:


----------



## Tobsn (18. September 2009)

*Etappe 5: *Mount Viso
48,87km; 1292hm

Wenn man sich die Daten der heutigen Etappe anschaut, könnte man denken, ne schöne Feierabendrunde. 
Doch die Daten spiegeln halt nicht wieder, wie anstrengend und zeitaufwendig die Schlepperei ist. 

Wieder einmal starten wir bei herrlichem Wetter. Gutes Wetter ist heute auch wichtig, denn die beiden Pässe die wir machen wollen sind wirklich schon sehr Alpin und bei schlechtem Wetter eher zu umfahren.
So rollen wir also bei blauem Himmel gemütlich gen Mount Viso.
Bis zum Belvedere du Viso (2133) lässt es sich auch gut radeln.
Hier hat man die Wahl zwischen dem Weg am Rifugio Viso vorbei oder unten im Tal entlang.
2003 sind wir unten im Tal entlang, dieses Mal über das Rifugio.
Ich denke, die Wege schenken sich nicht viel.
Würde sagen der Weg über das Rifugio ist leichter, dafür etwas länger (Strecke und Zeit).
Wiederum kann man sich am Rifugio noch nen Kaffee gönnen, und sich mental auf den harten Anstieg zum Vallanta einstimmen 




Ja, genau da in der Mitte geht es durch.

Doch bevor die Schlepperei losgeht lassen sich noch ein paar Meter rollen, das ist gut für die Motivation. 





Doch dann ist Schluss mit lustig, denn das Trage Stück zum Passo die Vallanta (2811) hat es in sich. 




Wir sind hier schon richtig. Zu erkennen an den weiß/roten Markierungen. 




Inzwischen sieht das Wetter leider gar nicht mehr so dolle aus. Es hat deutlich abgekühlt und so schauen wir, dass wir weiter kommen und queren direkt rüber zum Losetta.











Oben am Passo di Losetta (2872), kurz ein Bild, Jacke an und runter vom Pass.
Wetter sieht immer schlechter aus. Pause gibt es erst untern. 





Die Abfahrt durch das Valanta Tal ist zum Glück im Gegensatz zum Aufstieg eher von der milden Sorte.
Und bis auf den steilen Einstieg gut zu fahren (S1).











Unten angekommen gibt es erst einmal ne kurze Verschnauf- und Essenspause.
Von hier könnte man jetzt eigentlich auf der rechten Talseite immer wieder kleine Trails und Spielereien einbauen. Doch die Straße ist schon zum Teil feucht von kurzen Schauern und von rechts drückt es mächtig ins Tal.
So rollen wir schnell und sicher auf Teer nach Sameyre zum Albergo Ristorante ALTE ALPI.
Ein sehr schönes Hotel mit lecker Essen.


----------



## Kelme (18. September 2009)

Tobsn, Houschter RayC  zu der Tour und ein feiner Bericht mit Fotos, die mich trotz meines schlechten Karmas hoffen lassen, dass die Unternehmung 2010 in die großen Berge von gutem Wetter gesegnet sein möge.


Kelme - weitermachen Schnuffi


----------



## Tobsn (18. September 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Kelme - weitermachen Schnuffi



Mach ich 
Aber erst mal wieder Bilder raussuchen.
Haben über 1000 Bilder geschossen


----------



## rayc (18. September 2009)

genau gesagt fast 1254  und da sind schon Fehlschüsse gelöscht.

Etappe 4: Das mit der Schotterpiste wäre eine gute Idee gewesen.
Mich hat es da magisch hingzogen, war mir aber auch nicht sicher ob man dann weiter oben den Bach kreuzen kann.
Naja, es wäre gegangen und wäre deutlich angenehmer gewesen.
Also Piste nehmen und dann rüber kreuzen.

Zur GITE LA MONTA: das beste sind die beiden süssen Mädels 
Leider haben wir nicht die wichtigste Frage geklärt, sind die beiden nun Schwestern oder nicht?
Okay, das Essen war auch gut (Käse-Lasagne,...), die franz. Wanderer waren auch gut drauf 

Etappe 5:
Sagte ich hasse Schieben?
Gibt es eine Steigerung dazu?
Definitiv, es nennt sich Tragen 

Nett waren die schottischen Wanderomis  auf der Abfahrt vom Passo di Lousetta. 
Von Britten als Crazy bezeichnet zu werden ist das höchste Lob 
Dabei war die Abfahrt ein Kindergeburtstag im Vergleich zum Aufstieg.
Ich war froh das @Tobsn mir an einer ausgesetzten Stelle das Bike abgenommen hat.

Bemerkenswert fand ich das die ital. Mädels (Teenies) der Schulklasse alle einen Schnuller im Mund hatten. Ich dachte das wäre schon lange wieder out. 

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (21. September 2009)

*Etappe 6:* Elva
53,32km; 2336hm

Nach der ganzen Schlepperei der Vortage, war heute mal wieder Biken angesagt. 
Als erstes stand der Col de Sampeyre auf dem Programm, ein schöner gemütliche Teeranstieg ohne viel Verkehr.
Und so stehen wir rasch oben am Col.
Wenns interessiert, hier gibt es sogar einen Lift und ne kleine gebaute DH-Strecke. 

Die klassische Route führt jetzt oben am Grenzkamm entlang und langweilig runter nach Elva, von wo viele durch die imposante Elva-Schlucht auf Teer abfahren.

Wir nehmen lieber die Trailabfahrt über San Martino.
Zuerst muss man aber auch hier etwas Höhenmeter auf Teer vernichten, bevor das Trailfeuerwerk losgeht.
Der Trail nach Bassura gehört zum Besten und Abwechslungsreichsten was ich je in den Alpen gefahren bin, wirklich ein Traum (S1-2) und so lassen wir es richtig brennen. 























Unten angekommen erst mal Arme ausschütteln. 
Für den zweiten Anstieg nehmen wir zu Beginn einen Schotteranstieg, der nicht in den Karten eingezeichnet ist. Alternativ würde ich empfehlen lieber etwas weiter das Tal runter zu rollen und den Anstieg komplett auf Teer zu fahren. Der Schotter ist einfach nur steil und kostet unnötig Körner.
Der Reest des Anstiegs ist wieder gemütlich.
Achtung: In Palent vor dem Ort dem Schotterweg nicht auf den Karten  links durch die Kehre folgen und nicht auf dem Wanderweg durch den Ort.
Erstens wollen die Einwohner nicht, dass man mit den Bikes durch den Ort schiebt. 
Zweitens ist der Schotter angenehm zu fahren und spart die Schieberei.

Kurz vor dem zweiten Col müssen wir doch noch kurz aus dem Sattel und die letzten Höhenmeter steil hochschieben.
Die Abfahrt nach Vernetti zieht sich dann schön am Hang entlang (S0-1) und so rollen wir nach dem Trailfestival heute mit großem Grinsen in Vernetti ein. 








Die Gite in Vernetti ist definitiv kein Schnäppchen, aber den Preis Wert.

Super Tipps für die weiteren Etappen, Bikewerkstatt, Waschservice für die Klamotten und reichhaltiges Essen.
Nicht zuletzt ein super Ambiente zum Chillen.





Eine wirkliche Traumetappe für Traillovers.


----------



## rayc (21. September 2009)

Palent war schon ein hartes Stück, das ist man von Italiener garnicht gewöhnt. 
Normalerweise sind sie sehr freundlich und habe keine Probleme mit Bikern.

Wie wir später in Vernetti erfahren haben, wurden die Einwohner angeblich von dt. Wanderer, die da regelmässig Urlaub machen, aufgehetzt. 
Oder die haben irgendwas angebaut, was nicht ganz legal ist 

Aber was solls, warum aufregen, der Weg aussenrum ist einfacher und schneller.
Er ist in der IGC-Karte nicht verzeichnet, aber in der digitalen TTQV-Topo Italien 1:25k. Einfach den Track folgen, oder direkt vorm Ort links berghoch den breiten Weg folgen und dann die erste Möglichkeit nach dem Ort einfach wieder rechts.

Ich würde die Abfahrt nach Bassura  als die dritt oder viert schönste dieses Crosses bezeichnen. 
Aber dazu mehr nahc der letzten Etappe. Bin gespannt wie Tobsn und Houschter das sehen.

Die Posta Tapa in Vernetti hat mit ihren schönen Innenhof schon was Eigenes , auch wenn uns die Rechung am nächsten Morgen etwas erschreckt hat.
Zum Essen, man sollte nicht wie wir bei jedem Gang Nachschlag nehmen.
Ab Gang 5 habe ich  auf diesen dankend verzichtet sonst hätte ich die 7 Gänge  nicht gepackt.

ray


----------



## Houschter (21. September 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Ich würde die Abfahrt nach Bassura  als die dritt oder viert schönste dieses Crosses bezeichnen.



Sie zählte sicher zu den Highlights des AX. Ich persönlich fand diese Etappe und die Folgende einfach grandios!  Da hat die Mischung aus Up- und Downhill einfach gestimmt und die Trails waren weltklasse. 

Wir können ja mal jeder seine persönlichen Trail-Charts posten.


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. September 2009)

... ich bin einfach nur begeistert 
freu mich schon auf die letzte Etappe!!!

über 1000  geschossene Bilder - der Wahnsinn 

Weiter so!!

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (21. September 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal jeder seine persönlichen Trail-Charts posten.


Das können wir nach Abschluss der 8ten Etappe machen, sonst weis keiner wovon wir reden. 

Bei den Aufstiegen schwanke ich noch zwischen Chaberton und Col Valante, abhängig wieviel SM ich gerade will 

Ray

P.s.: Zu den verrückten Kühen bei Etappe 7 kannst du ja was schreiben


----------



## Houschter (21. September 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> P.s.: Zu den verrückten Kühen bei Etappe 7 kannst du ja was schreiben



Muss ja gestehen, das Denen der Anstieg folgte, gegen den ich mich am meisten gesträubt habe!  
Aber die dann folgende Abfahrt... 

@Fibbs: es waren 8 Etappen, darfst dich noch auf zwei Episoden freuen!


----------



## Tobsn (22. September 2009)

*Etappe 7: *Gardetta
46,95km; 2030hm

Auf die Etappe hab ich mich wirklich gefreut.
War ich doch in der Gegend schon des öftern unterwegs und konnte so auf einen gewissen Fundus zurückgreifen 

Während die meisten Alpencrosser von Vernetti über den Colle dei Morti und Gardetta Grenzkamm zum Rifugio Gradetta fahren, nehmen wir die direkte Variante über den Col de Preit.
Der Anstieg ist zwar etwas steiler, aber man spart sich die langweile Grenzkammstraße hin zum Rifugio.
Zumal man sich diese Straße häufig mit Jeeps und Motorrädern teilen muss.
Um trotzdem in den Genuss einer Grenzkammstraße zu kommen, hab ich gegen Ende ein verfallenes und für Biker besser geeignetes Teilstück eingebaut.
Oben am Col de Preit erwartet uns ein heftiger Wind und auf der Hochebene ziehen dicke Wolken durch.
Bis wir das Rifugio Gardetta erreichen wird der Wind immer ungemütlicher und es fängt schon leicht an zu regnen. So erkämpfen wirklich kämpfen wir uns unseren Cappuccino.




Blick auf das Rifugio Gardetta und die Hochebene im Sturm.

In der Hütte packen wir erst einmal die warmen Klamotten aus.
Es bring alle nix, wir müssen da wieder raus.
Zum Rocca Brancia ist es zwar nicht weit, aber bei dem Wind ist es schwer die Spur zu halten und die Steine sind inzwischen schon reichlich klitschig.





Kaum erreichen wir den Rocca Brancia, gewinnt die Sonne langsam wieder die Oberhand und wir können die Abfahrt genießen.
Zumal auf der Südseite alles schön trocken ist. .
Der Trail ist zwar nicht schwer (S1 mit kurzen S2) aber trocken ist er mir lieber. 








Bei 1970 hm kurz oberhalb der Hirtenhütte verlassen wir die Abfahrt und queren etwas weglos den Hang.





Wieder einmal heißt es 200hm tragen und schieben bis auf den Colle della Montagnetta (2190). 
Von hier beginnt eine super schöne verfallene Militärstraße. Zuerst noch ansteigend auf den Colle Vallonetto (2510). Doch das ist heute kein Problem, haben wir doch Rückenwind der kräftigen Sorte, die uns gut 2-3% Steigung abnimmt und so lässt sich der Anstieg gut bewältigen. 
Oben angekommen sind so manche trotzdem sehr froh es geschafft zu haben. 





Was nun kommt ist eine der schönsten Teilstücke die ich kenne.
Gerade noch in einem Zustand um bequem radeln zu können.
Den Blick nach vorne immer auf den Mount Viso und rechts das Panorama der Seealpen.
Einfach ein Traum. 








Beim Blancias kommen wir auf die eigentliche Grenzkammstraße und folgen dieses kurz Richtung Osten, bevor wir die Abfahrt nach Sambucio auf dem P34 einschlagen.





Was jetzt kommt ist wirklich ne Top Abfahrt.
Immer schon in einer imposanten Schlucht zieht sich der Trail bis direkt nach Sambuco.
Man sollte allerdings Kehren fahren können, davon gibt es da nicht wenige 
Aber ansonsten nicht übermäßig schwierig, einfach nur ein Genuss (S1-2). 








In Sambuco kehren wir Osteria della Pace ein. 
Seit meinen letzten Besuchen hat der Chef sich noch mehr auf Biker eingestellt und bleibt eine der besten Adressen in den Alpen.

Für mich persönlich war das die homogenste und schönste Etappe.   
Kann ich nur empfehlen zum Nachradeln. 


Weitere Impressionen:


----------



## rayc (22. September 2009)

Regen würde ich das noch nicht nennen, es war nur leichter Niesel.
Unangenehm war der Wind, kalt und recht heftig.

Die Abfahrt auf der P34 nach Sambuco war toll. 
Auch wenn ich einige Kehren vergeigt haben.
Zwischenzeitlich konnte ich die vordere und hintere Bremse nicht mehr auseinander halten . Es kommt richtig gut in der Kehre die Vordere zu zumachen . Das hat sich dann zum Glück wieder gelegt.
Ständig rechts, dann links rum, recht, links ... wie soll man da nicht durcheinander kommen 

Die Unterkunft in Sambuco ist wirklich zu empfehlen 
Wie in Vernetti gibt es hier einen lokalen Tourplan.

Hier trafen wir 2 Gruppen aus Vernetti wieder. Beide Gruppen sind die klassische Strecke gefahren.

Ray


----------



## Athabaske (22. September 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> ...Ständig rechts, dann links rum, recht, links ... wie soll man da nicht durcheinander kommen ...


...Du sollst ja auch vorne/hinten bremsen, nicht rechts/links - Tssss.


----------



## RICO (22. September 2009)

Schöner Bericht!
Den Rocca Brancia fand ich auch einen Traumpass. Wir sind 2007 ab einer Höhe von 1750 m linkshaltend also östlicher zur SS 21 runter. Der Weg hatte gefühlte 500 Spitzkehren und komplett fahrbar ;-)
RICO


----------



## Tobsn (22. September 2009)

RICO schrieb:


> .... Wir sind 2007 ab einer Höhe von 1750 m linkshaltend also östlicher zur SS 21 runter. Der Weg hatte gefühlte 500 Spitzkehren und komplett fahrbar ;-)
> RICO


Danke für den Tip. 

Ja, die Gegend ist ein riesiger Spielplatz und die Hotels springen gerade richtig auf den Zug MTB auf.
Wege werden hergerichtet, neu gebaut, ausgeschildert,...


----------



## Tobsn (22. September 2009)

RICO schrieb:


> ...Wir sind 2007 ab einer Höhe von 1750 m linkshaltend also östlicher zur SS 21 runter. Der Weg hatte gefühlte 500 Spitzkehren und komplett fahrbar ;-)
> RICO



Hab mir das gerade in der Karte angeschaut und alte Bilder und Tracks rausgesucht.
Bin da 2004 auch mal runter, war wirklich gut.


----------



## rayc (22. September 2009)

Wo ist das genau?

Hätten wir die erste Abfahrt einfach nur weiterfahren müssen?

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (22. September 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Wo ist das genau?
> 
> Hätten wir die erste Abfahrt einfach nur weiterfahren müssen?
> 
> Ray



Na bis hinter den Kühen war ich ja! Was ich dort an Trail einsehen konnte, sah wirklich lecker aus. Daher ja auch mein Unwille für den Uphill. Ob's besser ist als unsere Abfahrt durch die Schlucht? Käme auf einen Versuch an...
Aber die Herberge steht ohnehin in meinem Merkbüchlein, mal sehen wann ich die Frage beantworten kann.


----------



## Tobsn (23. September 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> ..Ob's besser ist als unsere Abfahrt durch die Schlucht? Käme auf einen Versuch an.....


Ist sie nicht. 
Waren 2004 ne Woche dort und sind beide Abfahrten gefahren, sind definitv beide wirklich Top, aber wir waren uns alle einig welche die bessere ist.


----------



## RICO (23. September 2009)

Dann muss ich die andere Variante auch mal probieren. Wir sind so gefahren:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ykvwvsiosecbwgoj

RICO


----------



## Tobsn (23. September 2009)

Ach, Ihr seit nach dem Rocca den Weg rechts am Hang entlang.
Wir sind direkt durch das Tal dem GTA nach.
Wie seit Ihr aber dann wieder runter zum GTA gekommen? 
Da ist doch gar kein Weg? zumindest nicht laut Karte, aber das bedeutet ja nix. 
Ein paar Alpencrosser die wir getroffen haben auch den Weg am Hang entlang genommen und sind in Bersezio rausgekommen. Die waren von der Abfahrt nicht begeistert, haben was von Büschen und Schieben erzählt.

Unsere Variante bedeutet zwar nochmals hoch, ist aber wirklich zu empfehlen. 

War in der Gegend ja schon mal für ne Woche, dort gibt es noch so viele Schätze zu entdecken.


----------



## rayc (23. September 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ist sie nicht.
> Waren 2004 ne Woche dort und sind beide Abfahrten gefahren, sind definitv beide wirklich Top, aber wir waren uns alle einig welche die bessere ist.



Dann hast du noch  mal Glück gehabt , wir hatten schon vermutet das die Wegwahl an deiner Vorliebe zum Schieben und Tragen liegt. 

Wir hatten ja genügend Zeit und das Wetter war ja auch wieder top. 

Ray


----------



## RICO (23. September 2009)

Ja wir sind nach der Rocca oben auf der verfallenen Piste geblieben, war komplett fahrbar, wenn man schwindelfrei ist. Dann über eine Weide kurz runter auf den GTA.
Bei den Ruinen von Servagno sind wir dann geradeaus weiter, sieht man übrigens gut in GoogleEarth.
Wurde die Gardetta Hütte noch von den beiden netten Mädels bewirtschaftet?
Wir haben 2007 mit 2 weiteren Teams dort übernachtet, war echt klasse.
Geokodierte Bilder sind in meinem Album.
RICO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (23. September 2009)

RICO schrieb:


> Ja wir sind nach der Rocca oben auf der verfallenen Piste geblieben, war komplett fahrbar, wenn man schwindelfrei ist. Dann über eine Weide kurz runter auf den GTA.
> Bei den Ruinen von Servagno sind wir dann geradeaus weiter, sieht man übrigens gut in GoogleEarth.


Von der Ruine runter geradeaus sind wir damals auch gefahren.
Hab aber erst die alten Bilder anschauen müssen, um mich wirklich zu erinnern 



RICO schrieb:


> ...Wurde die Gardetta Hütte noch von den beiden netten Mädels bewirtschaftet?...


Waren ja nur kurz zum Aufwärmen drin, da war nur ne ältere Dame und ein junger Bursch da. 
Aber besser so, sonst wären meine zwei Kollegen heute noch dort 



RICO schrieb:


> ...
> Geokodierte Bilder sind in meinem Album...


Hab ich gesehn, auch die Route auf gpsies 

Eh sehr interessante Bilder in Deinem Album


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. September 2009)

Das ist wirklich ein supertoller Bericht und einfach geile Bilder, die sofort zum Nachahmen animieren. Werd mir jedenfalls den Thread mal für nächstes Jahr unter den Favoriten speichern.


----------



## Tobsn (24. September 2009)

Danke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Der 8 Tag kommt noch.
Aber die letzten Tage war hier bestes Bikewetter, da war zwischen Arbeit und Biken keine Zeit.


----------



## rayc (24. September 2009)

... das kann dann dauern, Regen ist keiner in Sicht 

Aber bevor es nach Finale geht packt @Tobsn es sicherlich noch 

Ich kann sowas garnicht, ich habe noch die Best Of der Bilder meiner letzten vier Bike Urlaube auf der ToDo-Liste.
Und dann noch einen Bericht schreiben, da fehlt mir die Zeit und das Talent.

@Tobsn,  dafür das du es machst und das recht gut. 

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (25. September 2009)

*Etappe 8: *Bassa del Druos

90,17km; 2043hm

Letzter Tag 

Heute brechen wir etwas mit dem Konzept Cottische Alpen und machen einen kleinen Ausflug in die Seealpen. Aber wir sehen das nicht so eng. Hauptsache die Strecke ist gut. 

Von Sambuco geht es auf einer kleinen Nebenstraße nach Roviera. Von dort beginnt der Anstieg zum Col del la Lombarde.
Heute ist Samstag und viele Familien nutzen das gut Wetter für einen Ausflug nach St Anna. So ist heute doch relativ viel betrieb auf der Straße. Aber nicht nur Autos, auch viele Wanderer und Radler sind unterwegs nach oben.

Die letzten Meter zum Col de la Lombarde verlassen wir die Teerstraße und nehmen die alte Militärpiste, die sich sehr gut fahren lässt und um einiges ruhiger ist. 







Blick auf die alte Militärpiste vom zum Col de la Lombarde

Nach der kurzen Abfahrt geht es in Isola 2000 wieder hoch.
Der letzte Anstieg unserer Tour und zum letzten Mal tragen, hoch zum Bassa del Druos (2628). 




Der Übergang ist in der Mitte schon zu erkennen.



Blick zurück nach Isola 2000 und den Lac de Terres Rouge.

Nun Beginnt eine der spektakulärsten Abfahrten der Alpen.
Eigentlich komplett fahrbar, aber halt nur eigentlich 
Hab hier schon Leute mit gleichem Level gesehen, den einen fast alles schiebend, der andere alles fahrend.
All you need is speed Also Bremse auf, locker machen und laufen lassen. 

Der erste Teil ist ein schöner S2 Singeltrail mit herrlichem Panorama.










Ab der Baracke wird es zwar eine alte Militärstraße, aber nicht wirklich leichter (S2). Ab hier poltert es richtig und wohl dem, der genug Federweg mitgebracht hat.
Denn die Löcher und losen Brocken auf der Strecke werden immer größer.





Vor dem Tunnel hat man die Wahl.
Entweder alte Militär Straße.




Oder alter Jagdweg.




Ich würde empfehlen in der letzten Kehre vor dem Tunnel den Weg zu verlassen und auf den alten Jagdweg (rot/Weiß Markiert) zu wechseln.
Ist besser zu fahren. 

Nach dem Jagdschloss wird die Abfahrt wesentlich leichter.
Von hier rollt man auf ner Rüttelpiste mit High Speed ins Tal nach Terme di Valderi








Abschließend rollen wir nun gemütlich Tal auswärts über Borgo San Dammazzo nach Cuneo, unserem Reiseziel. 

So, das wars.
Vielen Dank fürs zuhören, man sieht sich beim Biken. 



Weitere Impressionen:


----------



## Kelme (25. September 2009)

Großartig. Immer wieder.


----------



## donnersberger (25. September 2009)

DANKE - super Tour & Bericht & Bilder 

Da fangen ja beim Anschauen die Beine mit Kreisbewegungen an, der Mund schnappt nach dem Trinkschlauch-Mundstück und man versucht mit Kopfbewegung, Maus und Tastatur die Spitzkehren einzuleiten...


----------



## pedale3 (25. September 2009)

Besten Dank für den netten Bericht!!!

Feine "Runde" und Trail-Scouting! Da sind ein paar Anregungen fürs nächste Jahr dabei.

Lustig, wenn mans selber schon kennt und mal ne andere Wahrnehmung dazu liest!

Das hier z.B.:
"Wieder einmal heißt es 200hm tragen und schieben bis auf den Colle della Montagnetta (2190).
Von hier beginnt eine super schöne verfallene Militärstraße. Zuerst noch ansteigend auf den Colle Vallonetto (2510). Doch das ist heute kein Problem, haben wir doch Rückenwind der kräftigen Sorte, die uns gut 2-3% Steigung abnimmt und so lässt sich der Anstieg gut bewältigen."

Was ne unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung!

Grüße,
Pedale.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. September 2009)

Interprätier´ ich das jetzt richtig, dass ihr Gegenwind hattet und euch bei gefühlten 25-30% richtig schinden musstet?


----------



## rayc (25. September 2009)

welchen Col meinst du?

Zum Refugio Gardetta hatten wir eiskalten starken Gegenwind mit leichten Niesselregen.
Das ist die einzige Stelle, ander ich mich an Gegenwind erinnern kann.

Der Baisse du Druos wird ja sehr unterschiedlich wahrgenommen 
Es soll Leute geben die ihn hassen 

James würde sagen: "Gerüttelt, nicht geschüttelt" 
Das ist nichts was man öfters haben will.
Dazu kommt noch die wilde Landschaft.
2008 habe ich hier auch Steinböcke gesehen.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (25. September 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...Was ne unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung!...


Ja, das ist echt ein Problem 
Biker sind doch sehr unterschiedlich.... 

Hab schon von Abfahrten geschwärmt, um dann ein Jahr später Berichte von Leuten zu lesen, die mich verflucht haben, 
Das Jahr drauf andere, die es für ein super Tipp hielten,...

Jeder kann nur seine persönliche Einschätzung wiedergeben.


----------



## Tobsn (25. September 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> welchen Col meinst du?...



Gemeint ist die Auffahrt zum Colle Vallonetto (2510) vor Sambuco.

Wie der Kollege pedale3 diese wahrgenommen hat ist er uns noch schuldig.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. September 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ja, das ist echt ein Problem
> Biker sind doch sehr unterschiedlich....
> 
> Hab schon von Abfahrten geschwärmt, um dann ein Jahr später Berichte von Leuten zu lesen, die mich verflucht haben,
> Das Jahr drauf andere, die es für ein super Tipp hielten,...



Naja, Wege verändern sich halt auch von Jahr zu Jahr und man ist auch nicht jeden Tag gleich drauf. Manchmal macht mir auch ein Trail Spaß und das nächste Mal kehr ich wieder um oder fluche vor mich hin


----------



## Tobsn (25. September 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... und man ist auch nicht jeden Tag gleich drauf...




Das trifft bei mir beim Baisse du Druos extrem zu.
Beim ersten Mal war er mir etwas ungeheuer, doch einiges lieber geschoben.
Beim zweiten Mal super gut drauf, die unmöglichsten Stellen ohne zu zögern gefahren.
Jetzt beim dritten Mal wußte ich dass es geht, war ganz locker, aber nicht übermütig. So dass ich lieber mal abgesetzt habe und etwas zurück bin, um die Stelle zu fahren.


----------



## Houschter (25. September 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Lustig, wenn mans selber schon kennt und mal ne andere Wahrnehmung dazu liest!
> 
> Das hier z.B.:
> "Wieder einmal heißt es 200hm tragen und schieben bis auf den Colle della Montagnetta (2190).
> ...



Ich kann dir ja mal meine Wahrnehmung zu diesem Anstieg mitteilen! 

Hatte mich gerade durch eine Herde recht sturer Kühe gekämpft und auf Ray und Tobi gewartet. Nachdem klar war, dass es nicht weiter runter sondern rauf geht, hab ich mich erneut durch das Rindermeer gekämpft.  Etwas ungläubig und wiederwillig ob des unsichtbaren Weges hab ich dann mein Rad geschultert und die obligatorische Trageeinheit für "Heute" begonnen. Oben auf dem Wiesenhügel angekommen begann dann der besagte Militärweg. 
Ja, es war windig, der Wind kam auch von hinten, aber an entspanntes fahren kann ich mich jetzt auch nicht erinnern. Das Wegelein kam mir ewig vor und so recht Vorwärts gings auch nicht. Und jedes mal wenn ich dachte: "Jetzt bischt owwe", stand da Tobi mit nem Grinsen und meinte was von noch xxx hm, dann simmer da!:kotz:
Der Anstieg war übel, die Abfahrt hat aber jeden Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit geradezu ausradiert.


----------



## pedale3 (25. September 2009)

Na gut, in etwa so:

Auf dem feinen Trail ab dem Passo Rocca Brancia und nach den hübschen Seen erreiche ich schliesslich die Hirtenunterständen auf ca 1900Hm. Dem Traumtrail könnte man nun einfach weiter zur Straße im Sturatal folgen. Kenne ich noch vom letzten AX. Doch an dieser Stelle beginnt linker Hand auch ein nicht markierten Wanderweg der letztlich wieder zurück auf die Gardettaebene führt. In Vernetti wird diese Variante als Tagestour hoch gehandelt. Das kann nur gut werden ;-)

Schon nach wenig Schieben folgt Kletterei über schlammige Monsterschuttrutschen auf hohem Niveau. Meine Aversion gegen "Baden in Dreck und Schlamm" konnte ich hier mittels Frontal-Therapie etwas mildern. Der Schweiss floss in Strömen, und so spülte es immer wieder Teile der Haut frei. Halb so schlimm also.
Erst sah es so aus, als ob die Berge aus schmelzendem Schneematsch und Geröll mich ganz verschlingen würde - man gabs da große Hohlräume unter dem Schutt - aber da hatten Sie sich etwas verrechnet. Nicht dass viel gefehlt hätte, aber nen Biker der immer ne "Aluleiter" mitschleppt: No Way!
Dann erreiche ich den gegenüberliegenden Steilhang. Aber wo ist der Weg geblieben? Nach einigem Suchen im Gras werde ich fündig und ruhe mich auf den folgen 200Hm beim Hochtragen mal schön aus. Wie das? Ich leg mich einfach ins Gras ab! Das Hinterrad bleibt zweimal an im Weg stehenden Sträuchen hängen, sodas der Rest quasi von alleine ging ;-)
An dem Wiesensattel erreiche ich nun - ausgeruht - die Militärpiste und somit den angekündigten fahrbaren Teil dieser Variante.
Vom Wiesensattel noch schnell zum nah gelegenen Hügel gelaufen, Brote ausgepackt und die wunderbare Aussicht ins Sturatal und gegenüberliegenden Parc Mercantour genossen. Hier kann mans schon eine Weile aushalten. Schliesslich ist ja jetzt wieder alles fahrbar und der Rest ein kurzweiliger Klacks.
Von dem Sattel ging es also ausgeruht und gestärkt weiter auf Militärpiste in ein almiges Hochtal. Wiesen und Weiden soweit das Auge reicht. Und Schafe, mehr Schafe und noch mehr Schafe. Von den umliegenden Bergen war nix mehr zu sehen, nur noch Wiesen und Schafe.
So konnte ich mich hier mal voll auf den Weg konzentrieren. Schafe tun ja bekanntlich nix - ausser - Gras Fressen und schei$$en. Beim diesem Weg haben sich die lockigen Gesellen mit letzterem begnügt, dafür satt. Und so blieb letztlich jede Menge Gras für "FAT ALBERT" und Schei$$e für die Schuhe zu fressen. Der Weg war lang. Fahrbar? Im Prinzip schon ;-)

Ok, meine Laune stieg ganz Oben angekommen wieder merklich. Bei Abendlich in den Alpen unterwegs zu sein hat schon was besonderes. Die Aussicht dort oben war grandios. Und der Trail bis zur Gardetta Piste war auch Klasse!
Da wars denn auch nicht so schlimm, dass ich in Vernetti erst im Dunkeln und zum 5. Gang beim Abendessen eingetrudelt bin.

/Pedale


----------



## Tobsn (25. September 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...Schon nach wenig Schieben folgt Kletterei über schlammige Monsterschuttrutschen auf hohem Niveau. Meine Aversion gegen "Baden in Dreck und Schlamm" konnte ich hier mittels Frontal-Therapie etwas mildern. Der Schweiss floss in Strömen, und so spülte es immer wieder Teile der Haut frei. Halb so schlimm also.
> Erst sah es so aus, als ob die Berge aus schmelzendem Schneematsch und Geröll mich ganz verschlingen würde - man gabs da große Hohlräume unter dem Schutt - aber da hatten Sie sich etwas verrechnet. Nicht dass viel gefehlt hätte, aber nen Biker der immer ne "Aluleiter" mitschleppt: No Way!
> Dann erreiche ich den gegenüberliegenden Steilhang. Aber wo ist der Weg geblieben? Nach einigem Suchen im Gras werde ich fündig und ruhe mich auf den folgen 200Hm beim Hochtragen mal schön aus. Wie das? Ich leg mich einfach ins Gras ab! Das Hinterrad bleibt zweimal an im Weg stehenden Sträuchen hängen, sodas der Rest quasi von alleine ging ;-)...



Also bei uns war es nicht so schlimm. 
Das Bild zeigt den schlimmsten Teil.
Man sieht ungefähr die Hälfte der Kletterpassage.





Danach waren wir direkt auf einem kleinen Pfad, der in engen Kehren zwischen einzelnen Bäumen nach oben ging. Musste man zwar tragen, das ging aber ohne hängen zu bleiben.

Auch war bei uns kein Schnee mehr.
Klar, Schnee mit Schotter drauf ist einfach heimtückisch.
Man denkt, das ist fester Schotter und darunter hat der Bach den Schnee ausgehöhlt und man tritt einfach durch. 




pedale3 schrieb:


> ... Schliesslich ist ja jetzt wieder alles fahrbar und der Rest ein kurzweiliger Klacks.
> Von dem Sattel ging es also ausgeruht und gestärkt weiter auf Militärpiste in ein almiges Hochtal. Wiesen und Weiden soweit das Auge reicht. Und Schafe, mehr Schafe und noch mehr Schafe. Von den umliegenden Bergen war nix mehr zu sehen, nur noch Wiesen und Schafe.
> So konnte ich mich hier mal voll auf den Weg konzentrieren. Schafe tun ja bekanntlich nix - ausser - Gras Fressen und schei$$en. Beim diesem Weg haben sich die lockigen Gesellen mit letzterem begnügt, dafür satt. Und so blieb letztlich jede Menge Gras für "FAT ALBERT" und Schei$$e für die Schuhe zu fressen. Der Weg war lang. Fahrbar? Im Prinzip schon ;-)...



Bei uns waren keine Schafe, keine *******, dafür Rückenwind.
Alle drei sind gefahren.


----------



## pedale3 (25. September 2009)

..euer Bild von der Geröllpassage sieht ja nach Holy Trail aus ;-)

Anfang Juli war das ne deftige Kletterei, hab nigendwo Spuren gesehen. Vermutlich waren bis Dato noch nicht viele dort lang oder diese olle Lawine hat sich erst kurz vorher entschlossen sich da runter zu wälzen.

Nur an der Stelle umkehren und zum Rocca Brancia zurückschieben, das geht ja garnicht.

Der Trail nach Sambuco steht dafür auf meiner Liste, Danke!

/Pedale.


----------



## Tobsn (27. September 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...Anfang Juli ...



Das ist auch rech früh für die Westalpen. 

Ich würde ich gerade mal ein Fenster von Mitte August bis Mitte September empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (28. September 2009)

Ende August hat noch 2 weitere Vorteile:
Der Sommerurlaub der Franzosen ist vorbei und noch sind alle Hütten offen.

pedale3s Traumaanstieg  kann man auch problemlos auslassen.
Man muss nur vor der Gardetta-Hütte rüberqueren und gegen den Strom der AlpenCrosser fahren.
Aber was mach man dann mit den angebrochenen Tag in Sambuco?
Isola200 bietet sich nicht als Unterkunft an, da doch ziemlich ausgestorben.
Und den Baisse du Drois packt man nicht mehr, zumindest nicht als Normalsterblicher.

Ray


----------



## pedale3 (28. September 2009)

"Aber was mach man dann mit den angebrochenen Tag in Sambuco?"

...stretching Übungen für Magen und Bauchdecke!
An der Osteria in Sambuco würde ich niemals vorbeidüsen, dazu bin ich viel zu verfressen ;-)

Den Rocca Brancia auszulassen wenn man den schon kennt ist ja verzeilich. Und von Sampyre könnte manns dann ggf an einem Tag bis Sambuco schaffen ohne auf gute Trails verzichten zu müssen. Wäre ne Hammer Etappe, oder?

/Pedale.


----------



## pedale3 (28. September 2009)

"Das ist auch rech früh für die Westalpen."

Klar, Ende August ist die bessere Wahl für nen AX. Wir waren Anfang Juli aber für ne Woche in Vernetti (Magendehnungstraining) und dazu ists wiederum Ok.

Es gab im Juli rund um Vernetti/Mairatal eigenartigerweise nur ganz wenig Schnee, selbst die Bellino Nordflanke und Colle Sagne waren bis auf kleine Flecken frei (>2800Hm). Alle AXer die wir gesprochen haben, egal ob N->S oder S->N, hatten die Nase gestrichen voll von dem weißen Zeugs. Am Vallante und Mayt muss es z.B. besonders übel gewesen sein.

/Pedale.


----------



## Houschter (28. September 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Am Vallante und Mayt muss es z.B. besonders übel gewesen sein.



Na das kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen, der Vallante war im September schon ohne Schnee übel.

Ist das Wochenangebot in Vernetti eigentlich günstiger? Unsere Übernachtung war mit Abstand die teuerste der ganzen Tour! Lokation und Futter sind ohne Frage genial, aber das war schon deftig!


----------



## pedale3 (28. September 2009)

..bei schönem Wetter fand ich Vallante/Losetta ziemlich gut, schliesslich bekommt man auf der Abfahrt was geboten!


----------



## Houschter (28. September 2009)

Bei uns wars etwas kalt und windig. Die Abfahrt vom Losetta kenn ich nicht da ich in das Tal vorher abgefahren bin. Die Abfahrt ist aber auch lohnenswert. Wohl etwas technischer wie vom Losetta aber sehr geil! Bin dann an der Straße kurz nach dem Stausee raus gekommen. (WW U13 glaub ich?!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (8. Oktober 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren wer wie am Mt Viso gefahren ist und wie Ihr die unterschiedlichen Abfahrten gefunden habt?
Vielleicht mit Bildern.

Varianten:

Ab Passo Vallanta zum Passo della Losetta queren und nach Chianale abfahren.
Ab Passo Vallanta nicht direkt Richtung Castello abfahren, sondern erst Richtung Passo della Losetta queren bis zur Einmündung des Wegs von Castello zum Passo Losetta. Von hier bergab Richtung Castello
Ab Passo Vallanta direkt Richtung Castello abfahren

Ich bin bisher immer Variante 1 gefahren, ist wohl die leichteste Abfahrt.
Ist eigentlich komplett fahrbar und führt durch ein schönes Tal.
Aber sonst nix besonderes.


----------



## Houschter (8. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig deute bin ich wohl Variante 2 gefahren! 

Bilder und eine weitere Meinung findest im Livebericht von Stunzi. Die Abfahrt ist im oberen Teil S2 mit vielen schönen Kehren. Im unteren Teil wirds dann flowiger, so ne Art felsiger Wiesentrail. Mir hat das Ding richtig Laune gemacht und war fast komplett fahrbar. Track hast du ja!


----------



## thof (8. Oktober 2009)

Bin Variante 1 gefahren, die Abfahrt ist sehr leicht (m.E. S1), aber trotzdem einmalig. 

Bilder vom Vallante/Losetta (39 Bilder):

http://picasaweb.google.de/hofbike/Alpencross_2008#slideshow/5229641691956824946


----------



## Tobsn (9. Oktober 2009)

thof schrieb:


> ...Bilder vom Vallante/Losetta (39 Bilder):
> http://picasaweb.google.de/hofbike/Alpencross_2008#slideshow/5229641691956824946



Das sind ja mal gute Bilder. 
Hattet Ihr ne große Kamera dabei.
Hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## thof (9. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für Euren Bericht mit den tollen (Trail-) Tipps. 2010 sind wir wieder dort und werden sicher den ein oder anderen Trail Eurer Route (unter Berücksichtigung der Tipps von pedale) einbauen.



Tobsn schrieb:


> Das sind ja mal gute Bilder.
> Hattet Ihr ne große Kamera dabei.
> Hat sich gelohnt.



Die Bilder vom Vallanta/Losetta sind alle mit einer normalen Casio Exilim mit Selbstauslöser aufgenommen. Ich war zu diesem Zeitpunkt alleine unterwegs (Wir hatten uns schon beim Start in Martigny einen Magen-/Darminfekt eingefangen und mein Gefährte musste leider nach drei Tagen abbrechen.)


----------



## Tobsn (9. Oktober 2009)

thof schrieb:


> ...2010 sind wir wieder dort und werden sicher den ein oder anderen Trail Eurer Route ...



Ist halt auch der perfekte MTB-Spielplatz. 

Hätte mal Lust auf ne Umrundung des MtViso.
Da soll es durch den Mineralienhandel wirklich viel alte Wege geben, die sich auch fürs MTB eignen. 
Leider gibt es dazu nur rudimentöre Informationen welche gehen und welche nicht.
Immerhin gibt es da ja den ältesten Straßentunnel der Alpen, den Buco di Viso.


----------



## pedale3 (12. Oktober 2009)

..will auch wieder hin!


----------



## Dddakk (20. November 2009)

Tobsn, Houschter und unbekannter Weise RayC:  Reschbeggd! Tolle Tour, super Bilder, packender Bericht. Man genießt und leidet mit!


----------



## Tobsn (24. November 2009)

Wenn Du fleißig trainierst und nett zu uns bist, dann nehmen wir Dich vielleicht mal mit.


----------



## Fubbes (3. März 2010)

Schöner Bericht! Da kann ich sicher einiges von gebrauchen. 
Und ich bin fast live dabei, wo ich Tobsns Viso Karte vor mir liegen habe  

Stuntzis Tracks sind bei meiner Planung natürlich auch mit dabei. Seine Eindrücke der Bassa del Druos sind ja eher abschreckend.

Wieviel kostete denn nun die Unterkunft in Vernetti? Ihr macht da ja ein großes Geheimnis draus ...

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (3. März 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wieviel kostete denn nun die Unterkunft in Vernetti? Ihr macht da ja ein großes Geheimnis draus ...



Das war kein Geheimniss sondern eher ein Schock! 

Schau selbst...

Ist aber wirklich sehr schön gemacht, das "Dörfchen".


----------



## O'Chris (3. März 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Das war kein Geheimniss sondern eher ein Schock!
> 
> Schau selbst...
> 
> Ist aber wirklich sehr schön gemacht, das "Dörfchen".



Servus!
Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ganz tolles, familäres Ambiente. Perfektes Essen mit 7 Gängen. Ich hab im letzten Juli für das kleine, aber ziemlich noble Einzelzimmer 60  mit Halbpension bezahlt. Ein perfekter Preis.


----------



## O'Chris (3. März 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ist halt auch der perfekte MTB-Spielplatz.
> 
> Hätte mal Lust auf ne Umrundung des MtViso.
> Da soll es durch den Mineralienhandel wirklich viel alte Wege geben, die sich auch fürs MTB eignen.
> ...



Ich war Anfang Juli unterwegs. Eindeutig zu früh. Zum Vallanta hoch war der Wanderweg von Altschnee bedeckt. Musste also links nebendran die Diretissima hochtragen. Und der Trail vom Losetta aus runter war auf den ersten 300 HM ebenfalls unter Altschnee ... schee war's trotzdem.


----------



## pedale3 (4. März 2010)

Hey Fubbes,

Wessi-X? Hast du die Streckenplanung schon abgeschlossen?

- noch besser als Vernetti gefällt mir die Osteria della Pace in Sambucco. Ist etwas günstiger, und vor allem ist das Essen fantastisch, ebenso der Hauswein! Wenn ich mich für eine von beiden entscheiden müsste...

- Die Bassa Druos ist ne harte verblockte Sache und fordert Mensch und Material einiges ab. Besonders im unteren Teil war der Weg letztes Jahr in schlechtem Zustand. Wenn man sich Zeit nimmt, kanns trotzdem ne feine Sache sein. Stuntzi war letztes Jahr scheinar etwas in Eile um zeitig in Finale anzukommen.

/Pedale.


----------



## Fubbes (4. März 2010)

Wird ein halber Wessi-X. Bin letztes Jahr am Genfer See gelandet (Start war Zürichsee), nun folgt die logische Fortsetzung. Vermutlich erst der südliche Teil, Susa - Ventimiglia. Da ist das Ziel lohender  Die Strecke steht aber noch nicht 100%. Col de la Noire wird dabei sein und Rocca Brancia (danke für eure Vorarbeit in diesem Thread).
Ich hätte noch eine Frage für die nördliche Hälfte: Wo setzt man das Ziel? Es soll ja nicht ein X-beliebiger Ort sein, etwas Flair brauchts schon. Einen See gibbet nicht (außer man fährt dann Süd-Nord zum Genfer See). Taucht Susa für sowas, oder ist das eher eine industrielle Kleinstadt?

BTW, Bassa Druos reizt mich auch deswegen nicht, weil man vorher durch das hässliche Isola 2000 muss.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Tobsn (4. März 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hätte noch eine Frage für die nördliche Hälfte: Wo setzt man das Ziel? ....


Wie wärs mit dem Fort Fenestrelle?







Fubbes schrieb:


> ...BTW, Bassa Druos reizt mich auch deswegen nicht, weil man vorher durch das hässliche Isola 2000 muss....


So wirklich durch kommt man da ja nicht und wirklich wahrgenommen hab ich es nie. 
Ist das so hässlich?


----------



## pedale3 (4. März 2010)

..reichlich Anlauf vom Col Lombarde mitnehmen, dann kurz die Augen schließen, und schon iss man da durch ;-)

Wie solls denn nach dem Rocca Brancia bis zum Tende weitergehen?


----------



## Fubbes (4. März 2010)

Hey, ich versau euch ja euren Thread ...

Aber gut: die Route wird in weiten Teilen dem Vorschlag des Mountainbike-Magazins folgen, unter http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/westalpencross . Das ist aber nicht in Stein gemeißelt.
Den Track gibt es dort frei erhältlich, kann ihn hier natürlich nicht reinstellen.
Übersichtskarte gibt es hier: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?template=d_odc_xx_popup_image&_image_id=318552

@Tobsn: das Ding sieht interessant aus!

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## on any sunday (4. März 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> BTW, Bassa Druos reizt mich auch deswegen nicht, weil man vorher durch das hässliche Isola 2000 muss.
> 
> Grüße,
> Daniel



Hässlich stimmt, durch muss man aber nicht. Man kann auch oberhalb fahren bzw, etwas schieben. Ich fand den Übergang toll, nur halt sehr steinig und ungeeignet für 80 mm Hardtails.

Wen es interessiert, Beschreibung Bassa Druos, auch in bewegten Bildern. Isola_Entracque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (4. März 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Hey, ich versau euch ja euren Thread ....


Nach ein paar Beiträgen ist doch jeder Thread hier Off-Topic. 
Außerdem handelt es sich ja auch um nen Westalpencross.
Und Drittens bin ich ja mit dem Bericht fertig, was jetzt kommt ist mir ....


----------



## Fubbes (4. März 2010)

Eigentlich startet die Tour aus der Mountainbike am Col d'Izoard. Von Susa kommend müssten wir dazu irgendwo in der Gegend Cal Saurel, Col Bousson, Colle di Chabaud von Thures über den Kamm nach Frankreich. 
Es bietet sich natürlich auch Col di Thures oder Mayt. Damit bin ich wieder bei deinem Bericht 
@tobsn: Kannst du begründen, warum der Col di Thures dir besser gefallen hat, als Col Mayt? Ich gehe davon aus, dass runter beides fahrbar ist.

Grüße,
   Daniel

Edit: Izoard statt Iseran


----------



## Tobsn (5. März 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> ...Aber gut: die Route wird in weiten Teilen dem Vorschlag des Mountainbike-Magazins folgen, ....








Ja die Tour hab ich mir damals auf der Karte angeschaut.
Fand ich ausbaufähig, die haben einige schöne Sachen ausgelassen. Müsste ich mir im Detail anschauen.

Allerdings hab ich Dir die falsche Karte bzw. eine zu wenig geschickt.
Hab nämlich eine Karte in der die SuperD Abfahrt vom Col di Tenda nach Tenda eingemalt ist.
Hat mir einer der Organisatoren des Rennen eingemalt, wirklich eine super Abfahrt. 

Warum ich den Thures besser finde als den Mayt hab ich glaub hier und/oder in dem dazugehörigen Threat geschrieben.


----------



## Fubbes (5. März 2010)

Hab den Thread zu Mayt/Thuras gefunden: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=124139&highlight=mayt

Wenn die Route ausbaufähig ist, her mit den Tipps. Bis zum Stura-Tal ist ja dieser Thread/Bericht bereits eine wahre Fundgrube (z.B. Rocca Brancia).
Ich habe übrigens nichts gegen Schieben/Tragen, solange es keine 1000hm sind. Zwei Quälpässe reichen dennoch aus bei einer 7 Tages-Tour.


----------



## Tobsn (5. März 2010)

Das Beste an der Abfahrt vom Thures bzw. Mayt sind die zwei kleinen Wellen die wir 2009 bis nach Abries eingebaut haben. Die unbedingt fahren, sehr spaßig.

Ich muss mir das Ganze mal daheim in Ruhe anschauen, dann kommen mehr Tipps.
Aber Momentan hab ich wenig Zeit. Aber wenn ich wieder aus LaPalma da bin, siehts beser aus, sprich so Ende März.


----------



## pedale3 (5. März 2010)

...es gibt hier im Forum schon einen umfangreichen Westalpen Sammel-Fred, ggf. wär's günstiger dort weiter zu quatschen!?

Mayt/Tures:
Ich kenne den Thures und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es N->S etwas besseres über diesen Bergrücken gibt als den Col Malrif (bzw. pic Malrif). Der geniale 1600Hm Trail endet direkt an der Gite in Abries! Zuvor vom Montgenevre über Sagna Longa und Lac Noir nach Les Fonts (dort sehr gute Gite). Von Les Fonts zum Malrif sind ca 600Hm harmlos zu schieben. Beschreibung bei http://www.trans-albino.de/Paesse-pdf/088-Pic-Malrif.pdf.

Ansonsten find ich die vorgeschlagene Route auch verbesserungswürdig. Z.B. Col Noir versus Vallanta/Losetta.

/Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (5. März 2010)

Ist halt alles immer sehr individuell.
Trans-Albino schreibt am Thures was von 1000Hm schieben, das hat in unserer Gruppe definitiv keiner. Wir sind bis zu dem kleinen See alles gefahren und dann ca. 300Hm getragen.
Für nen Wesi setz ich ne gehobene Fitness und Fahrkönnen voraus.

Der Col Malrif (bzw. pic Malrif) soll auf jeden Fall sehr schön sein. Sind ein paar Kollegen von mir 2004 rüber, waren begeistert.

Denke man hat 3 schöne Übergänge nach Abries, würde die wählen, die am Besten in den Rest der Route passt. 

Zumal sich jeder Übergang nach dem Winter in neuem Gewand zeigt, ein gewisser Überraschungsmoment bleibt.


----------



## pedale3 (5. März 2010)

...ja, ist viel Ansichtssache und Tagesform, etc pp.

Den Thures fand ich schon richtig klasse, gar keine Frage! Trotzdem lohnt der kleine "Umweg" zum Malrif!!

...den Westalpen Fred hier meinte ich übrigens: http://http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310730&highlight=westalpen


----------



## Fubbes (5. März 2010)

Lass mal hier weiter posten. Ihr bzw. tobsn habt so tolle Vorarbeit mit dem Bericht und den Tracks geliefert, dass dies der (Süd-) Westalpenthread schlechthin geworden ist 
Der andere ist etwas chaotisch.

Außerdem führt die von mir genannte Mountainbike-Route hauptsächlich durch die Cottischen Alpen und passt thematisch zu eurer Route.

@pedale: Malrif guck ich mir mal an. Du kannst aber mal ein paar Wort über den Col de la Noire los lassen. Ich erwarte dort weniger Schinderei als am Vallante. Außerdem gelangt man dann in das Ubaye-Tal, von dem Stuntzi immer so sehr schwärmt. Man kommt halt dem Viso nicht so nah. Das ist zu verschmerzen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## pedale3 (5. März 2010)

Ok.

Am Noir ist mir nach den 2 Bierchen im Rif. Blanche ein kleiner Patzer unterlaufen   

Hatte dort nicht nochmal in die Karte geguckt und einfach den ersten Pfad zum gleichnamigen Nachbarpass genommen (Col Blanche, 2897m). Beim Aufstieg sieht man gegenüber im Hang irgendwann den sehr steilen Pfad zum Col Noir.
=> Ich schätze mal, ab Rif. Blanche (2500m) ist zum Noir alles zu schieben und mind. die letzten 100Hm zu Tragen (zum Blanche übrigens ähnlich, nur nict so steil).
Ich hab den "Umweg" nicht bereut. Bin nach dem Col Blanche über den Col Longet (wieder etwas Tragen) ins Ubaytal rüber. Dabei kommt man an den sehr schönen Bergseen Lacs Longet vorbei und später hinter dem Col Noire auf den fahrbaren Teil ins Ubaytal.

Wie gut der Weg oben vom Col Noire bis zum Ubay Bach runter zu fahren ist weiss ich also nicht.
Der lange Weg von Abries bis zum Rif. Blanche ist eher unspektakulär. Dazu hätte ich ggf nen Track für die Nebenstrecken.

Den Trail das Ubaytal runter bis Maljasset fand ich fast so gut wie den vom Malrif ;-) Landschaftlich ists Ubay noch etwas schöner. Das Rif. CAI in Maljasset ist übrigens auch zu empfehlen!

Nach Maljasset bin ich nicht über den Col Maurin/Mary, sondern wie Stuntzi letztes Jahr über Fouillouse, Col Vallonnet, Tete Viraysse, Col Larche nach Sambucco weiter. Auch zu emfehlen, Tracks vorhanden, aber kommt für Euch wohl nicht in Frage da Ihr ja Vernetti und Rocca Brancia einbauen wollt.

/Pedale


----------



## stuntzi (5. März 2010)

ubaye, fouillouse, vallonet, viraysse, col de mallemort, holyflowtrail nach larche, teer nach sambucco ist sehr empfehlenswert, wenn man
a) eh schon im ubayetal ist
b) auf flowtrails steht
c) vernetti/roccabrancia schon kennt

das ganze klappt bergauf mit ca. 300hm schieben und bergab ists ein einziger genuss.
details und bilder: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6361460#post6361460
track: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?url=http://www.alpenzorro.de/heraklix/data/hrk_09-09-22_Ubaye.gpx


----------



## Fubbes (5. März 2010)

Stuntzi, deine Touren und Tracks sind mir wohlbekannt. Die Dinger liegen schon per Default in Google Earth herum, nun zusammen mit dem Cottix.
Habe mir bereits jeden deiner Tourtage aus der Ecke noch mal reingezogen. Die beiden Varianten sind mir gut bekannt. Nach dem 5. Lesen frage ich mich eher: was will ich eigtl. noch dort, kenne doch eh alles schon 

Aber danke noch mal für die Zusammenfassung.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Long Pete (6. März 2010)

Col de la noire kein tragepassagen. Etwa 1km fahrbar.
Bergab alles fahrbar, mit aussahme teilstucke von ein singletrack neben fluss und 100m steinenfeld bevor "ancien mine du blanchet".
Gr nehmen stat asfalt nach maljasset.
Man kan auch zuruck nach rocca brancia nach vallonet-mallemort :
nicht richtung larche  nach mallemort aber col+lac du roburent,
mus mal kuchen auf die karte fur nahmen abder denke col de la perle

Am malrif bissen nach links gehen und uber grat nach fluss fahren.

Uphill+downhill Maurin uberal ******** von schaffen/kuhe. MTB  hat monate diese aroma.

Fort fenestrelle : treppen ohne ende im downhill


----------



## Fubbes (7. März 2010)

@Long Pete
Vom Mallemort zum Lac Roburent und Rif. Gardetta sieht nach einer mehrtägigen Wanderung aus. Exakte Route ist aber interessant. Bitte mehr Infos.
Denn, wenn Maurin wirklich so verschissen ist (lese das nicht zum ersten Mal), dann sollte ich die Wegewahl überdenken.

@pedale
Sichwort Malrif: wie kommt man denn von Thures nach Les Fonds? Der Kamm ist in meiner Karte gepflastert mit Wegen und kleinen Pässen (C. Saurel, C. Bousson, C. Bourget, C. di Chabaud). 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## pedale3 (8. März 2010)

Hey Fubbes,

Montgenevre - Claviere - Sagna Longa - Lago Nero - Col de Bousson - Le Bourget - Les Fonts

Muß gestehen, dass ich's nur bis kurz vorm Lago Nero kenne. Bis dorthin ist es ne Forstpiste, und anschliessend sind's nur noch ca 160hm zum Col. Also kein größeres Risiko. Ich wollte da anfürsich lang, mußte aber letztes Jahr nen Umweg über Briancon wg Bike Teile machen. Der Bousson sieht von der Les Fonts Seite nach sanften Wiesenhügeln aus, das müsste runter alles fahrbar sein, vielleicht machts sogar Spass ;-)
Gemein steil war die Schotterpiste direkt nach Claviere Rtg. Sagna Longa. Ist aber kurzweilig und später windet sich die Piste ganz nett am Hang entlang. Wenn ihr aus dem Susatal kommt gibs ggf noch günstigere Strecken zum Lago Nero. Die Herberge in Les Fonts ist wirklich Klasse.

Bez. Maurin: 
Verschi$$en oder auch nicht. Vermutlich macht der Pass in entgegengesetzter Rtg. mehr Sinn. In Rtg Italien würde ich mir von der Abfahrt nicht so viel versprechen. Es wird bis Vernetti jedenfalls einiges an Hm highspeed auf Asphalt vernichtet. Kann ja Spass machen.
Die Variante "Maljasset/Foulliouse/Col Vallonet/Tete Viraysse/Col Mallemort/Larche/Sambusso" ist der "Vernetti/Rocca Brancia" m.E. mindestens ebenbürtig!

Die Variante über Lago Roburent hatte ich auch mal ins Auge gefasst. SeracJoe geht von dort über den "Scaletta Pass" zurück ins Mairatal, das soll eine schöne, lange und kernige Wanderung sein. Ich habe an der Tete Viraysse beim Blick in die Rtg. beschlossen, das es nix für mich ist. Wollte nämlich ursprünglich über Lago Roburent weiter über Passo Peroni/Oserot/Rocca Brancia zur Gardetta Huette.

Wenn man so drüber nachdenkt: eigentlich passt "Vallanta/Losetta" und anschliessend Tobsn's Abfahrt vom Sampeyre besser zu "Vernetti/Rocca Brancia".

Nehmt Euch doch einfach nen Monat Zeit und fahrt ein paar Kringel ;-)


----------



## stuntzi (8. März 2010)

maurin von frankreich nach italien find ich auch fragwürdig. wenn schon ubaye, dann auch mallemort. zurück ins mairatal gibts, falls gewünscht, verschiedene varianten ab larche. der col des monges soll zum bleistift ganz gut sein, oder auch der sautron. kenn ich aber nur vom hörensagen, details hier: http://www.vttour.fr/topos/col-des-monges,746.html

direkt zum gardetta rübermarschieren... naja. wir wollen doch hoch und runter fahren und nicht geradeaus schieben oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (8. März 2010)

...das sah ungefähr so flach aus wie's Sauerland, hätt ich gleich Zuhause bleiben können ;-)


----------



## snooze (19. April 2010)

Wie habt ihr den Rücktransport von Cuneo nach Oulx gelöst (hab ich was überlesen)?

Danke
snooze


----------



## rayc (19. April 2010)

ital. Bahn.
Man muss theoretisch nur einmal umsteigen. 
Sorry, das was ein Insider.

Ray
Tip.: Der Zug nach Susa ist falsch


----------



## Houschter (19. April 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Man muss theoretisch nur einmal umsteigen.
> 
> Ray



Der war nicht schlecht!


----------



## snooze (19. April 2010)

also mit der Bahn zurück nach Oulx mit theoretisch (wahrscheinlich wenn man lesen kann ) einmal umsteigen.
Regionalbahn? Fahrradmitnahme kein Problem? Nehme mal an da stehen nicht 40 Alpencrosser wie Samstags Vormittags in Rovereto.


----------



## rayc (19. April 2010)

Lesen können wir schon, wir wollten nur schlauer als die ital .Bahn sein 

Bis Turin ist es ein Fernzug, nach Oulx eine Regiobahn.
Beide Züge haben einen Radabteil, steht auch am Plan.
Man kann auch per dt. Bahn Webseite die Zeiten raussuchen.
Wir sind in Cueno eingestiegen, weil es da einen Schalter gibt.
Am Bahnhof vorher nur eine Automaten und keiner konnte uns sagen wie es mit den Bikes funktioniert, daher sind wie weiter gefahren.
Susa liegt wohl im gleichen Tal wie Oulx, nur die Bahn nach Oulx fährt nicht durch Susa.
Wir hatten einen längeren Aufenthalt in Turin. Wir waren keine 5 Minuten aus den Bahnhof raus, da wollten wir nur weg (nennt man wohl Stadtschock nach einer Woche Berge ).
Also Zug nach Susa genommen um dort gemütlich auf den Land (Susa) zu Abend zu Essen.
Susa ist aber ein Endbahnhof 
Den Rest reime dir selbst zusammen ...

Ray


----------



## snooze (19. April 2010)

Danke


----------



## Fubbes (19. April 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Susa ist aber ein Endbahnhof
> Den Rest reime dir selbst zusammen ...
> Ray


Ihr seid sicher über den Assietta-Kamm nach Oulx zurückgeradelt ...


----------



## Houschter (19. April 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ihr seid sicher über den Assietta-Kamm nach Oulx zurückgeradelt ...



Gleich im ersten Versuch richtig! Respekt, hätt ich nicht gedacht. War aber ein Versehen, weil's dunkel war und wir kein gescheites Licht hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. November 2010)

so, diesen Bericht nun auch komplett durchgelesen und ebenfalls für sehr geil befunden 
wie im Pyrenäen Thread bereits befürchtet hab ich jetzt ein Entscheidungsproblem  

wobei für die Tour hier die kürzere Dauer durchaus ein schlagendes Argument ist (ich muss noch nen Familienurlaub unterbringen....)
eine 14Tage Tour + 2 Tage An/Abfahrt sind zeitlich so eine Sache
dann werde ich mich mal ausführlicher mit den GPS Daten und den vielen Links beschäftigen, der Winter kann also kommen


----------



## Tobsn (3. November 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ...
> wobei für die Tour hier die kürzere Dauer durchaus ein schlagendes Argument ist (ich muss noch nen Familienurlaub unterbringen....)



Und???
Du kannst doch deine Familie mitnehmen.
So ein Service Team, das immer oben am Pass ne Verpflegungsstation einrichtet und schon die Hotels bucht hat doch was.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. November 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Und???
> Du kannst doch deine Familie mitnehmen.
> So ein Service Team, das immer oben am Pass ne Verpflegungsstation einrichtet und schon die Hotels bucht hat doch was.




auf den ersten Blick eine verlockende Idee.....aber stell dir eine 8 jährige vor, die dir Abends nach so einem Tourtag mit vielen, sehr vielen Worten ihren ganzen Tag erzählt...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




außerdem müsste ich im Gegenzug dann mit in den Reiterurlaub......


----------



## Manni (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach x-Mal Ostalpen steigen wir gerade in die erste Planung für einen Westalpencross mit Ziel Mittelmeer ein. Könnt Ihr mir hier eine gute Übersichtskarte z.B. im Maßstab 1:200.000 für die Cottischen Alpen und Seealpen empfehlen? 


Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Tobsn (25. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte von IGN die TOP100 (1:100 000) und von IGC 1:50 000.
http://loisirs.ign.fr/documentArticle.do?idDoc=5294259
http://www.mountain-bookshop.de/de/dept_289.html
http://www.mountain-bookshop.de/de/dept_929.html

Für die ganz grobe Planung noch ne Alpenkarte von freytag und bernd.

Auf Tour hatte ich aber nur die 1:25 000 dabei.


----------



## rayc (25. Januar 2011)

1:200k?

Das ist sehr grob, wenn du das willst schau dir die Michelin Strassenkarten in 200k an, da sind sogar Hauptwanderrouten drauf.
Für die ital. Seite kann ich dir nichts empfehlen.

Um einen Überblick zu bekommen würde ich mir aber die Onlinekarten von IGN oder so anschauen, Links sind hier im Forum zu finden.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (25. Januar 2011)

Wo der Thread gerade mal wieder oben steht ...
Da ich hier viele Informationen gesammelt hatte zu meiner Tour 2010, kurz der Hinweis, dass der Bericht dazu seit Weihnachten fertig ist: Susa - Ventimiglia

Vielleicht kann ja jemand etwas damit anfangen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## amerryl (25. Januar 2011)

super Bericht 

Zur Tour- Planung kann ich noch Openrunner empfehlen.
Es besteht die Möglichkeit mit IGN- Karten Tracks zu erstellen.

In Maljasset waren wir letztes Jahr auch, bei uns hat es geregnet wie verrückt:






am nächsten Morgen waren die Gipfel verschneit.
Auf dem Weg zum Col de Longet(2655m):


----------



## martinizza (5. August 2011)

Muss mich mal wieder zu Wort meldenÂtolle Erinnerungen werden wach beim Lesen dieses (leider erst jetzt entdeckten) Threads. Dank an Euch, insb. Tobsn und RayC, fÃ¼r die super BerichteÂvielleicht kann ich noch ein paar Infos beisteuern.

Unser Westalpengiro im August 2010 folgte die ersten 2 Tage bis Vernetti im wesentlichen der erwÃ¤hnten Tour aus der mountainbike. Dann 2 Tagestouren in Vernetti, nÃ¤mlich Monte Servagno (fÃ¼hrt Ã¼ber den Rocca Brancia bis Colle Montagnetta/Vallonetto/Blancias auf Eurer Strecke, dann zurÃ¼ck Ã¼ber den Colle Mulo nach Vernetti) und Monte Tibert (mit 1800 hm Tibert-Trail und Lottulo-Trail am StÃ¼ck, ein Trail-Highlight zum TrÃ¤umen!).  Dann 4 Etappen zurÃ¼ck zum Col dÂIzoard Ã¼berwiegend auf den Spuren von Achim Zahns Giro di Monviso-Tour.  Insgesamt eine grandiose Runde - hier der grobe Streckenplan. 

Und hier die Etappen:
E1:  Col dÂIzoard (2280 m) - Ref. de la Blanche (2499 m)   46km  2075 hm  (=Originalroute plus Sommet Bucher, dort netter Trail runter nach La Chalp de St-VÃ©ran)
E2: -> Col de la Noire -> Col Maurin -> Marmora-Vernetti    55km  1600 hm
E3: Tagestour Monte Servagno   51 km  2550 hm   
E4: Tagestour Monte Tibert   58 km   2220 hm  
E5:  Vernetti - Colle di Sampeyre  - Sampeyre - Santuario della Madonna della Betulla  - Gilba    70 km   2355 hm (denkwÃ¼rdiges einfaches Posto Tappa, aber mit Superessen zum halben Vernettipreis)
E6: Gilba - Colle di Gilba - Bric Castellaccio - Valle lnfernotto - Rucas  - Rifugio Valanza - Torre Pellice   76 km   2450 hm   
E7:  Torre Pellice Â durch die Comba Carbonieri zum Colle del Baracun - Conca del PrÃ  - Colle della Croce  - Abries    47 km   2620 hm   
E8:  Abries - Chalvet des Borels  - Bergerie de PÃ©as im Grand Vallon de PÃ©as - Souliers - La Chalp - Col dÂIzoard   41 km   1800 hm   


- Col Mayt: offenbar verliert sich der Pfad nach unten noch immer Â uns ging es 2004 genau so.

ZITAT von RICO : ...Wurde die Gardetta HÃ¼tte noch von den beiden netten MÃ¤dels bewirtschaftet?...
2010 war ein nettes MÃ¤del war da, vielleicht hatte das zweite Ausgang ;-)

- Rund um Vernetti gibt es so vieles zu er-fahren. Ich kann mir dort eine perfekte Woche vorstellen, incl. der 2-Tagestour Ã¼ber Col Maurin Â Fouillouse -  Mallemort Â Oronaye-Seen Â Roburent. Obwohl es nicht billig ist im Ceaglio (aber saugut) und wir normalerweise einen Cross oder eine groÃe Runde vorziehen.

ZITAT von pedale3 zum Colle della Montagnetta (2190): Lustig, wenn mans selber schon kennt und mal ne andere Wahrnehmung dazu liest!
- meine Wahrnehmung: nach der BachÃ¼berquerung sakrisch steil die Wiese hochgeschobentragen (ich denke mal links neben der Âschlammigen MonsterschuttrutscheÂ wie es pedale3 ausdrÃ¼ckt). Der besagte MilitÃ¤rweg zum Colle Vallonetto zieht sich, aber irgendwie auf schÃ¶ne Art.

@thof: ganz toll die Bilderserie (ist doch deine, Thomas), unter dem Entracque-Link. Endlich mal der Carro von seiner schÃ¶nsten Seite. Das Bild https://picasaweb.google.com/hofbike/Alpencross_2008#slideshow/5229636470777587730 zeigt genau das Schneefeld, vor dem wir 2004 wegen Nullsicht umdrehen mussten. Noch heute irgendwie bedauerlichÂ Toll auch das Carro-Video auf Deiner Seite http://www.wiegetritt.de/tours/bericht_2008_3.html. Sagt mehr als 1000 WorteÂGruÃ aus Pfungstadt  in den Spessart!

Und GruÃ an alle Westalpenfans!â


----------



## 3cinos (11. August 2011)

Servus Tobsn und Co,

bei der Planung unserer Ronda Monviso 2011 bin ich natürlich auch über Deinen/Euren tollen Bericht aus 2009 gestolpert. Meine Frau und ich wollen Ende August über den Traversette und am zweiten Tag weiter über Valanta-Losetta-Chianale ..... Kannst Du mir bitte dazu noch ein paar Detailinfos geben?
- Ist der Weg vom Ref. Viso bis zum See fahrbahr?
- Wie lange habt Ihr vom See bis zu den ca. 150TM unter dem Losetta gebraucht?
- Ist Trittsicherheit und Schwindelfreiheit angesagt?
- Gibt es (lebens)gefährliche Stellen oder Kletterpassagen?
- Findet man den Weg auch ohne Navi wenn es ein (Rest)Schneefeld geben sollte?
- Wie lange/hoch ist das Stück wo (mann)/Frau die Bikes richtig wuchten muss (meine Frau schiebt lieber als tragen)?
- Sonst noch eine Info, die für uns interessant wäre?

Von der Gardetta-Kammstrasse gibt es u. a. 2 Möglichkeiten nach Sambuco
- Rocca Brancia -P36/35
- Valcavera - P34 (lt. Deinem Bericht)
Kennst Du beide? Wenn ja, welchen würdest Du empfehlen bei der Quahl der Wahl und warum?
In meiner neuen IGC (1:50T) ist im Gegensatz zu meiner älteren IGC (1:25T) ab C. d. Bandia eine Fahrstrasse eingezeichnet, die bei ca. 2200m auf den P34 trifft und dann parallel zum P34 bei Gias Mure endet. Stimmt das bzw. kannst Du dazu was sagen? Wenn da tatsächlich inzwischen eine Fahrstrasse ist, wäre m. E P36/35 die richtige Wahl.
Seit Ihr den P34 ab Valcavera oder evtl. ab Bandia runter?

Für jegliche Info im Voraus vielen Dank.
Pfüdi, Peter


----------



## Tobsn (12. August 2011)

Servus,

mal die Fragen die ich auf die Schnelle ohne Karte beantworten kann.



3cinos schrieb:


> - Ist der Weg vom Ref. Viso bis zum See fahrbahr?
> Ja, ist flach, sind ein paar verblockte Passagen, je nach Wille und Fahrkönnen fahrbar.
> Auch das letzte Stück zur Hütte kann man fahren.
> 
> ...


So, der Rest später


----------



## rayc (12. August 2011)

Hallo 3cinos, die Zeiten, die wir damals gebraucht haben habe ich dir ja bereits per Email genannt.

Auf der Queuerung zum Losetta gibt es eine Stelle (2-3 m) wo es nett ist wenn einer vorgeht und das Bike abnimmt. 
Abhängig wie empfindlich man ist, kann man viel fahren (schmaler Pfad am steilen Hang), ansonsten schiebt man etwa 30 min bis zum Losetta.

Zum Ref. Visio und weiter bis zum See, ist immer ein Wechsel aus Fahren und Schieben.
Zum Tragen/Schieben hoch zum Vallant wurde ja schon in einen anderen Thread von mehren Leute geantworten.
Notfalls kann man Schieben, aber an einigen Stellen muss man das Bike dann doch über hohe Felsstufen hochheben.
Tragen ist in diesen Fall wirklich leichter.
Ich schiebe auch lieber, nur wenn es nicht geht trage ich mein Bike.
Zum Vallant habe ich getragen.
Zeige deiner Frau, wie man das Bike richtig trägt, dann packt sie das schon. Helfe ihr beim Auf- und Absetzen des Bikes.
Abhängig vom Bike ist es besser das Unterrohr oder das Oberrohr ins Genick/Schultern zu legen. Evt. könnt ihr das Unterrohr mit Klamotten umwicklen, damit es nicht zu sehr drückt.
Klärt/übt das bitte zuhause und nicht erst vor Ort.
Notfalls schiebt sie so lange es geht, und den Rest trägst du.
Dann musst du paar Abschnitte halt 2mal gehen.
Das ihr dann statt 1-1.5 Stunden dann 2 Stunden braucht, ist ja egal.

ray


----------



## Tobsn (12. August 2011)

3cinos schrieb:


> ...
> Von der Gardetta-Kammstrasse gibt es u. a. 2 Möglichkeiten nach Sambuco
> - Rocca Brancia -P36/35
> - Valcavera - P34 (lt. Deinem Bericht)
> ...



Wir sind vom Rocca Brancia erst den P36/36 gefahren.
Dabei aufpassen dass ihr euch links haltet, nicht im oberen Teil nach rechts auf den Weg (müsste P37 sein) der rechts am Hang entlang geführt.
Bin ich noch nicht gefahren, hab aber schon zwei Eindrücke erzählt bekommen und waren beide nicht possitiv.
Nach 2/3 sind wir wieder links hoch um den P34 zu nehmen.
Sind also bis auf den unteren Teil des P36/36 beide gefahren.
Von der Schwierigkeit sind beide ungefähr gleich, vielleicht der P34 einen Tick schwerer.
Die Abfahrt vom Rocca Brancia ist halt eher weites Almgelände mit zum Teil tiefen Rillen und ein paar großen Steinen.
Der P34 läuft in einer engen Schlucht mit vielen kehren und losem Geröll.
Ich find den P34 spektakulärer und schöner.
Wer aber mit Serpentinen und losem Untergrund seine Probleme hat, schiebt.

Ja bis Gias Mure führt neben dem Trail auch ein Schotterweg, der ist aber schon älter.
Im oberen Teil bleibt man aber auf dem Trail.
Nur das letzte Stück bis Gias Mure nimmt man den Schotter.
Von dort beginnt dann die Schlucht und eigentliche Trail (P34), der einen dann in Sambuco ausspuckt.
Hoffentlich mit einem Grinsen.


----------



## 3cinos (12. August 2011)

@ Tobsn,

V. Vallanta wäre für unser Projekt direkter, würde aber meiner Einschätzung nach bis Rif. Vallanta+x schieben bedeuten. Deshalb werden wir voraussichtlich in das V. Soustra unsere Spur legen und anschließend nach Castello rechts halten. Am Vallanta wird über die Direttisima final entscheiden ....

Reicht S2,5 für P36/35 bzw. P34 aus um Fahrspass zu haben?


@ rayc

der Steilkurs im "Gewichtheben" wurde mit Erfolg bestanden. Sollte es trotzdem ganz dick kommen, werde ich gentleman(n)  sein. So bekommt man(n) auch Hm und km zusammen.


----------



## Tobsn (15. August 2011)

3cinos schrieb:


> ..Reicht S2,5 für P36/35 bzw. P34 aus um Fahrspass zu haben?...



Damit solltest Du bei beiden Abfahrten richtig Spaß haben.


----------



## Fubbes (4. Juni 2013)

Ich bin mal wieder am planen. Westalpen sind derzeit zwar nicht auf Platz 1 meiner Liste, da ich heuer Ende Juli mit ner Menge Schnee rechne und für ein frisch zusammenwachsendes Schlüsselbein die Gegend vielleicht eh ne Nummer zu heftig ist, aber planen kann ich ja schon mal. Nach der geilen Tour Susa - Ventimiglia 2010 fehlt mir ja noch die Alternativroute via Rocca Branca (bin damals über Ubaye/Male Mort). 

Bei euren Etappen 3 und 4, die etwas kürzer waren, frage ich mich, ob es nicht möglich ist, von Abries noch bis zur Gite d'Etappe nach St. Veran zu fahren und am nächsten Tag vor dem Vallante den Col Vieux mit zunehmen.  
Wann wart ihr Abends am Ziel beiden beiden Etappen?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (5. Juni 2013)

Fubbes schrieb:


> ... frage ich mich, ob es nicht möglich ist, von Abries noch bis zur Gite d'Etappe nach St. Veran zu fahren und am nächsten Tag vor dem Vallante den Col Vieux mit zunehmen.
> Wann wart ihr Abends am Ziel beiden beiden Etappen?
> 
> Grüße,
> Daniel



Servus.

Etappe 3 war ja nicht wirklich zielführend, sondern ging ja nur darum den Chaberton zu machen. Die Etappe hat schon den ganzen Tag in Anspruch genommen und die Übernachtung in Thures ist wirklich ne Empfehlung.
Ich kenne auch keine Übernachtung die näher am Col d'Thures oder Mayt wäre und einem viel Zeit für den nächsten Tag sparen würde.
Etappe 4 hingegen ging richtig flott. Da waren wir schon am frühen Nachmittag in Abries bzw an der Gite.
Da hätte man locker noch ein gutes Stück fahren können, z.b: nach St. Veran.
Etappe 5 noch einen Col davor hängen ist schon sportlich aber machbar. Kommt darauf an wie schnell ihr tragt und was ihr genau plant. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass bei Etappe mit hohem Trageanteil der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen den Einzelnen sehr groß sein kann.

Gruss

Tobias


----------



## Fubbes (5. Juni 2013)

Danke dir. Ich meinte natürlich Tag 4 und 5. Chaberton ist schon von unten imposant, da werde ich im Rahmen eines Crosses sicher nicht hoch stapfen bzw. meine Mitfahrer würden das zu verhindern wissen 

Werde nach deiner Wertung übrigens den Thures einplanen, nicht Mayt (Malrif kenne ich schon).

PS: Die Viso Karte (IGC 6) besitze ich zwar immer noch nicht, habe sie aber in digitaler Form.


----------



## terryx (11. Januar 2014)

Hi Allerseits,

Ich möchte diesen Thread mal wieder aufleben lassen, da wir im September einen „kleinen“ Wessi-X planen, von Susa nach Ventimiglia. Grundlage für unsere Planung sind die Tracks und Informationen aus dem Buch von  Achim Zahn und neuerdings Bike-GPS sowie die Infos hier aus dem Forum.

Ist jemand von euch im vergangenen Sommer dort gefahren und kann ein paar Infos geben zu folgenden Übergängen, Pässen und Routen-Alternativen? Uns interessieren Hinweise bezüglich Strecken-, Trailzustand und Fahrbarkeit (vermutlich hat es nach den Schneemassen in 2013 einiges an Veränderungen gegeben?).

1.  Übergänge von Sestriere ins Queyras:

a.  Col Mayt

b.  Colle di Thures,

c.  Colle Bousson + Col Malrif.

Wie ist es um diese Übergänge bestellt? Der Weg vom Colle di Thures hinunter ins Tal nach Abries war lt. meiner Erinnerung von 2009 durch Schmelzwässer z. T. stark rinnenförmig ausgewaschen.

2.  Der Bericht im Zahn-Buch über den Passo di Vallanta + Passo di Losetta macht mich etwas nachdenklich, ob das Sinn macht (anscheinend Absturzgefahr), auch wennn ich derartiges in den Infos aus diesem Thread nicht entnehmen kann.

a.  Wie sind die Verhältnisse dort allgemein  -  sind sie vergleichbar z.B. mit der „Schiebe- und Kletterpassage“ am Col Longet oder dem Schrofenpass bei Oberstdorf?

b.  Würde ab dem Passo di Vallanta der direkte Weg durchs Vallone di Vallanta nach Castello mehr Sinn machen und wie ist die Wegbeschaffenheit dort (der Weg heißt lt. Karte „Giro del Visio“)?

c.  Alternativ könnte man von Abries auch nach SE über Ristolas bis Echalp radeln. Dort biegt der Wanderweg GR 58 nach S ab und hinauf zum Col Vieux. Von dort führt der Weg hinab zur Passstraße, die dann noch über 200 Hm hinauf zum Colle dell‘ Agnello führt.  Nach Google Earth und den dort eingestellten Photos zu urteilen scheint das gut machbar zu sein. Allerdings finde ich dazu in Punkto MTB nur spärliche Informationen . Nur bei GPS-Tour.Info gibt es ein paar Bilder, wo jemand den Weg in umgekehrter Richtung gefahren ist (=> „…schöner Trail, den man fast ganz fahren kann, nur wenige Meter schieben“). Ist jemand von euch dieses Stück per MTB in der für uns „richtigen Richtung“ in jüngerer Zeit gefahren und wie sind die Verhältnisse dort?

3.  Südlich des Sturatals gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

a.  Fahrt durch Vallone di Sant' Anna di Vinadio, danach über den Colle della Lombarda und Isola 2000und dann weiter über den Bassa del Druos und das Valle di Valasco bis San Lorenzo (Zahn-Route), oder

b.  Fahrt weiter durchs Sturatal bis kurz vor Demonte und dann nach Süden über den Colle dell‘ Arpione  bis San Lorenzo .

Abgesehen davon, dass die Zahn-Route etwa 1.000 Hm mehr hat: Kann jemand eine Einschätzung der beiden Alternativen geben? Vom Bassa del Druos etc. gibt es hier ja Photos, aber was ist mit dem Colle dell‘ Arpione?

4.  Vallone del Sabbione und Colle del Sabbione: Im Zahn-Buch steht etwas von 3 Stunden Schieben und ich frage mich, ob das Sinn macht oder ob man besser durch das Valle Vermenagna zum Tenda-Pass fahren sollte?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Jan


----------



## 3cinos (11. Januar 2014)

Servus Jan,

grundsätzlich gibt es im Westen immer was zu tragen/schieben, aber das weist Du ja.

Thuras war 2010 auch ausgewaschen. Der aktuelle Zustand würde mich auch interessieren!
Vom Vallanta zum Lossetta gehts mal ein Stück links abwärts, aber nicht senkrecht. Bin nicht 100% schwindelfrei und trittsicher aber schieben (bei Bedarf hangseitig) war kein Problem. Sollte m. E. nur kein Nebel und Schnee sein. (Bis) S2-Fahrer werden mit Trailspaß belohnt
Bzgl. direkte Variante ins Tal frag mal rayc
Bzgl. Col Vioux frag mal mauntmad
Col Arpione sind wir 2012 von S > N. Beide Auf-/Abfahrten Teer > Forststrasse > Karrenweg > Pfad, im Kammbereich grasig. Schätze ca. 15min unproblematisches schieben in Deine Richtung. Den Übergang empfehle ich nur als Notlösung. Wenn Du die Bassa del Druos nicht kennst, musst Du da rüber ...
Sabbione sind wir heuer von S > N. War landschaftlich für uns 1a. Meine Einschätzung von N > S: Für eine (Teil-)Auffahrt zum Sabione braucht es viele Körner/Technik. Bis 1500m ist Fahrweg mit längeren Rampen um die 20%. Dann gehts bis 1700m traillastig weiter (geschätzt 50% fahren) und ab 1700m wird schieben/tragen bis zum Col angesagt sein. Achtung: Im Nationalpark scheint neuerdings das Fahrverbot (zeitweise) mit Knöllchen überwacht zu werden!


----------



## karstb (11. Januar 2014)

ad 1. a) Col Mayt:
- bergauf ca. 400Hm schieben
- bergab zwar steil und bei Nässe auch sehr rutschig, lässt sich aber komplett fahren mit einem guten Vorderreifen. Ist halt ein steiler Wiesentrail.

ad 2.) Passo Vallanta:
- bergauf kann man vom Rifugio Vis bis an den Fuß des Felsriegels am Ende des Hochtales fahren, dann Tragen auf einem teils schlecht markierten Wanderpfad durch grobgerölliges Gelände. Man sollte gute Schuhe haben. Bei Nässe sehr rutschig und sicher auch gefährlich. Bei Trockenheit sehr schön und eigentlich das beste alpine Erlebnis auf der ganzen Route. Bergab durch Valle Valanta ist zuerst ein S3/S4-Trail, der richtig Spaß macht, auch wenn er nicht komplett fahrbar ist (für mich ca. 40% Schiebestrecke, fahre normalerweise maximal S2/S3). Absturzgefahr besteht bei dieser Wegführung an keiner Stelle. Weiter unten (ab dem RIf Vallanta) dann ein normaler Karrenweg.

ad 4.) Col Sabionne:
Bis 1800m kann man überwiegend fahren, aber auch nur, wenn man sich gerne quält. Vom Talschluss auf 1900m bis zum Pass auf 2350 kann man gut schieben. Auf der anderen Seite ist dann ein einfacher Trail, der aber wegen Nationalpark zu schieben ist. Dauert eine Stunde bis an dessen Grenze.

In jedem Fall eine tolle Landschaft und eine Reise wert.

Stand: September 2013.


----------



## terryx (11. Januar 2014)

Super, vielen Dank, die Infos helfen uns auf jeden Fall. Schön, dass es einige Alternativen  gibt. Schätze wir werden alle in Petto bzw. im GPS-Gerät und in der Karte haben. Dann können wir bei Bedarf (Wetter etc) auch am jeweiligen Fahrtag umdisponieren.


----------



## mauntnmad (12. Januar 2014)

Servus Jan,

wir sind in der ersten Juliwoche 2013 morgens von l'Echalp über den Col Vieux. Erst breites gerölliges Bachbett, dann immer wieder steilere Geländestufen, außer an den beiden Seen vorbei geht nicht viel mit fahren. Vom Lac Foréant bis zum Col haben wir über geschlossenes Schneefeld getragen. Runter zum Rif. Agnel kein Problem, wenn kein Schnee, bestimmt viel fahrbar. Die Passage ist landschaftlich schön, in der Gegenrichtung kann man es bestimmt noch mehr genießen, aber das hilft Dir wie uns mit Ziel Ventimiglia auch nicht.

Col Mayt: 2008 schöne Anfahrt, bergauf wie karstb schreibt schieben, zum Schluss bissl tragen, aber nicht wild. Bergab war's bei uns trocken, aber so mit Gras zugewachsen und kaum begangen, dass wir trotz Track die Spur ein paar mal verloren hatten und weglos w/Murmeltierbauten mehr runterschieben mussten, als gedacht.
Einige hier empfehlen den Pic du Malrif als schönste Trailabfahrt nach Abries, leider keine eigene Erfahrung.

Colle de  la Lombarde: Auffahrt über die alte Pass-Str. 2013 sehr angenehm. Bassa Druos 2008 und 2013, immer wieder ein Erlebnis ins Valle di Valasco.

Col Sabbione Ovest: wie karstb schreibt. Sind 2008 drüber, zieht sich schon und die Schiebezeit kommt so zusammen + Thema Fahrverbot im Mercantour, auch wenn's nicht lang ist. Über Limone Piemonte zum Tenda ist halt Einiges Teer ab Terme di Valdieri. Sind 2013 bis Borgo San Dalmazzo und dann durchs Valle Pesio (auch nicht wenig Teer) über Passo Duca zur Barbera, aber dann fällt der Tendapass aus.

Viel Spass beim Planen.

Gruß, mauntnmad


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2014)

mauntnmad schrieb:


> wir sind in der ersten Juliwoche 2013 morgens von l'Echalp über den Col Vieux. Erst breites gerölliges Bachbett, dann immer wieder steilere Geländestufen, außer an den beiden Seen vorbei geht nicht viel mit fahren. Vom Lac Foréant bis zum Col haben wir über geschlossenes Schneefeld getragen. Runter zum Rif. Agnel kein Problem, wenn kein Schnee, bestimmt viel fahrbar. Die Passage ist landschaftlich schön, in der Gegenrichtung kann man es bestimmt noch mehr genießen, aber das hilft Dir wie uns mit Ziel Ventimiglia auch nicht.
> 
> Einige hier empfehlen den Pic du Malrif als schönste Trailabfahrt nach Abries, leider keine eigene Erfahrung.






karstb schrieb:


> ad 2.) Passo Vallanta:
> - bergauf kann man vom Rifugio Vis bis an den Fuß des Felsriegels am Ende des Hochtales fahren, dann Tragen auf einem teils schlecht markierten Wanderpfad durch grobgerölliges Gelände. Man sollte gute Schuhe haben. Bei Nässe sehr rutschig und sicher auch gefährlich. Bei Trockenheit sehr schön und eigentlich das beste alpine Erlebnis auf der ganzen Route. Bergab durch Valle Valanta ist zuerst ein S3/S4-Trail, der richtig Spaß macht, auch wenn er nicht komplett fahrbar ist (für mich ca. 40% Schiebestrecke, fahre normalerweise maximal S2/S3). Absturzgefahr besteht bei dieser Wegführung an keiner Stelle. Weiter unten (ab dem RIf Vallanta) dann ein normaler Karrenweg.




Col Vieux: muss man andersrum machen, vom Col Vieux Richtung Echalp, dann ist es eine wunderschöne abwechslungsreiche Abfahrt auf S1/S2-Niveau (mit Fahrtechnik Stand 2011 schon fast komplett fahrbar). Die Landschaft mit den Seen lohnt auf jeden Fall. Hoch schiebt man natürlich fast komplett, würde ich als sinnfrei bezeichnen von Echalp da hochzuschleppen. Da kann man die Landschaft nicht wirklich genießen 

Eine der technisch "anspruchsvolleren" Stellen am Vieux in Gegenrichtung




Blick auf die Seen




Vallante: Die Hochkraxlerei vom Rifugio Viso fand ich komplett gaga (wir waren komplett in einer Wolke und es war einfach nur eklig), man trägt das Rad durchgehend, ist aber noch kein Problem, also man braucht kein Kletterseil . Beim Trailstück zum Rif Vallante war 2012 kein S4 in Sicht, nur ein komplett ausgewaschener und tief eingelaufener Wiesenpfad, in dem man teils nicht beide Pedale gleichzeitig zwischen der Grasnabe unterbringen konnte -> komplett unspaßige Hängenbleib-Aktion, S2/S3. Ab dem Rifugio ist der Trail dann vorbei und man vernichtet bis unten viele hunderte Höhenmeter auf einer 2m breiten steilen Wanderautobahn, auf der die Rifugio-Betreiber mit 4rädrigen Kleinfahrzeugen rumfahren. Für mich eine der sinnlosesten Übergänge der ganzen Westalpen. Macht weder hoch noch runter Spaß.

Malrif: der See oben ist schön, und der Ausblick auch. Dafür ist es runter viel zu viel S0/S1 Wiesentrail, über mehrere 100 Höhenmeter relativ abwechslungslos. Nach dem Zwischenplateau dann wieder schöner und abwechslungsreicher. Kann man machen, ist ganz nett, muss aber für mich nicht unbedingt nochmal sein.

Malrif Wiesentrail


----------



## mauntnmad (12. Januar 2014)

[quote="scylla, post: 11651649, member: 170903"Col Vieux: muss man andersrum machen, vom Col Vieux Richtung Echalp, dann ist es eine wunderschöne abwechslungsreiche Abfahrt auf S1/S2-Niveau (mit Fahrtechnik Stand 2011 schon fast komplett fahrbar). Die Landschaft mit den Seen lohnt auf jeden Fall. Hoch schiebt man natürlich fast komplett, würde ich als sinnfrei bezeichnen von Echalp da hochzuschleppen.]

Ja, stimmt  aber für uns ging's darum, nach 20miglia zu kommen. Wir waren mental darauf vorbereitet und haben es positiv in Erinnerung behalten. Gehört aber nicht zu den Dingen, die nach Wiederholung schreien. 
Danke für die Malrif-Infos.

Gruß, mauntnmad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terryx (12. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank ! Bezüglich des Übergangs ins Chienale-Tal gibt es ja noch die Möglichkeit, komplett über Straße zum Colle dell'Agnello und danach ins Tal zu fahren, was ja nicht gerade im Sinne einer MTB-Tour ist.

Eine völlig andere Alternative besteht darin, diesen Teilabschnitt komplett umzubauen und ab Abries über St Veran, Refugio de la Blanche und den Colle del la Noire ins Ubayetal zu fahren. Um dann aber wieder halbwegs zügig Anschluß an den Ventimiglia-Track zu bekommen, müsste man bis Saint Paul sur Ubaye und dann auf der D900 Richtung Sambuco fahren. Man würde dann aber die beiden Täler Varaita und Maira weglassen müssen, ebenso wie den Übergang ins Sturatal, der ja, nach den Infos aus der Literatur und aus diesem Thread, ja sehr schön sein muss.

Oder man fährt über den Noire ins Ubayetal, ab Maljasset über den Col de Roux/Col de Mary ins Mairatal und dann nach Vernetti, wo der Anschluß an die Ventimiglia-Route wäre. Das dürfte aber wohl zeitlich länger dauern.

Wie ist eure Einschätzung dazu? Oder gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, den Agnello zu umfahren?

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## mauntnmad (12. Januar 2014)

Meine Einschätzung ohne Eigen-Erfahrung: Die Auffahrt zum Col de la Noire über St. Veran würde ich auch wählen, wenn ich nochmal in die Gegend komme. Wir wollten 2013 vom Rif. Agnel über den Col di Camoussiere zum Col de la Noire, mussten das aber w/Schnee bleiben lassen. Die Alternative, vom Col Agnel runter bis kurz vor Chianale und dann über den Col Longet ins Ubayetal einzusteigen, war uns auch zu unsicher. Blieb uns nur der Col di Sampeyre.

Maljasset Ri. Col de Roux sieht auch interessant aus, Berichte würden mich interessieren.

Statt das Ubaye raus bis Saint Paul hatten wir ins Auge gefasst: Fouillouse - Col du Vallonnet - L. di Roburent - Colle d. Scaletta - Psso. Escalon - Psso. Gardetta. Setzt auch ein erhöhtes Maß an Wanderfreude voraus und ist vom Zeitbedarf nicht zu unterschätzen.

Gruß, mauntnmad


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2014)

terryx schrieb:


> Vielen Dank ! Bezüglich des Übergangs ins Chienale-Tal gibt es ja noch die Möglichkeit, komplett über Straße zum Colle dell'Agnello und danach ins Tal zu fahren, was ja nicht gerade im Sinne einer MTB-Tour ist.



Wenn man aus der St Veran Ecke rüber nach Chianale will kann man über den Noire oder Blanchet und den Longet gehen. Vom Longet aus gibt's eine superlustige Abfahrt bis Pontechianale. Der Blanchet ist einfacher (sowohl rauf als auch runter), schöner ist der Noire.
Wenn man vom Col Agnel kommt kann man das ebenfalls ansteuern, man muss dazu nur von der Agnel-Straße zum Chamoissiere rüberkreuzen und danach zum Rif. Blanchet abfahren. Wird dann halt länglich. Von St Veran zum Rif. Blanchet kommt man komplett auf Piste.

Der Übergang von Maljasset über den Col de Mary ist sehr einfach. Man kann hoch sogar einiges fahren, da es relativ flach ist. Runter ist im oberen Teil ein einfacher S1/S2 Wiesentrail. Wir sind allerdings nicht ganz abgefahren, sondern auf halbem Weg Richtung Bellino abgebogen um zurück nach Casteldelfino zu kommen, daher kann ich über den unteren Teil nichts sagen.


----------



## terryx (12. Januar 2014)

Yep, tolle Infos und Bilder im Überfluss! Das erleichtert die Planung. Vielen Dank an euch Alle


----------



## 3cinos (12. Januar 2014)

Servus Jan,


wieviel Tage soll/darf die Tour in Anspruch nehmen?
wieviel Hm und km wollt ihr pro Tag fahren?
gibt es von Susa > Ventimiglia Abschnitte die ihr kennt?
gibt es von Susa > Ventimiglia Abschnitte die ihr auf jeden Fall fahren wollt?


----------



## terryx (12. Januar 2014)

Hi 3CINOS,

wir planen 9 Etappentage, ich glaube damit sind wir auf der sicheren Seite. D.h. pro Tag zwischen 1.500 und über 2.000 Hm, je nach Etappe. Gefahren sind wir während unseres WAX in 2009 den Colle du Thures und von Abries über den Blanche und den Longet ins Ubaye-Tal, dort bis St Paul. Von dort sind wir dann nach Nizza geradelt, so dass der Teil nach Susa noch nachgeholt werden muss ;-))). Was wir exakt fahren wollen, wird in den kommenden Wochen entschieden. Ist ja noch was hin bis September


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (12. Januar 2014)

Servus Jan,
wenn das so ist,

müsst ihr nicht unbedingt auf den Agnel
Mayt und Malrif bedingt empfohlen werden
Thuras bekannt ist
mein Vorschlag für Tourenfahrer:
Oulx - Assietta - Col Finestre - Fenestrelle - Perosa Argentina - Valle Germanasca bis ca. Perrero - Pso Cialancia - Ghigo - Col Abries - Abries - Pso Vallanta - Pso Losetta - Valle Soustra - Chianale - immer rechts auf Weg bis Valle Bellino - S. Anna - Col Vers - Valle Maira - Prazzo - Col Giovanni - Vernetti - Col Valcavera - Gardetta - Rocca Brancia - Valle Stura - Sambucco - Col Lombarda - Bassa Druos - Terme Valdieri - Entraque - am Bach entlang nach Trinita - Col Sabbion - Tenda - Pfade bis Col Perla - Rif Barbera - Pso Muraton - von da nicht ins Tal sondern weiter am Kamm - Ventimiglia.


----------



## terryx (12. Januar 2014)

Perfekt, ich danke Dir ))


----------



## martinizza (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo Jan,
noch was zu Deinem Punkt 4: "Vallone del Sabbione und Colle del Sabbione: Im Zahn-Buch steht etwas von 3 Stunden Schieben und ich frage mich, ob das Sinn macht oder ob man besser durch das Valle Vermenagna zum Tenda-Pass fahren sollte?"

Beim Sabbione teile ich die Einschätzung von 3cinos. Wir sind im August 2013 auf dem Rückweg unserer 8-Etappenrunde ebenfalls von S > N drüber, wg. keine Lust auf 3h Schieben in der anderen Richtung.

Für den Abschnitt Valdieri->Col Tenda haben wir uns so entschieden:
Valle di Roaschia/Asphalt -> Colla di Prarosso nahe Tetti Goderie/Schotter -> Vernante/nette Trails, z.B. Sentee 20 -> Limone/Asphalt -> Col Tenda/Wanderweg Strada Romana oder alte Passstraße.
So ähnlich hat es Stuntzi mal in http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/heraklix-von-kreta-zum-gardasee.396385/page-175 beschrieben.


----------



## gscholz (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo Jan,

> Ist jemand von euch im vergangenen Sommer dort gefahren und kann ein paar Infos geben zu folgenden Übergängen, Pässen und Routen-Alternativen?

Ja zufällig, Reisebericht siehe hier (Vorsicht, kein Bilderbuch!):

http://wie-im-flug.net/mtb/transalp2013/

Gruß
Guido


----------



## terryx (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo Guido,

da habt ihr ja einen sehr ausführlichen Bericht erstellt, vielen Dank für den Hinweis .

Viele Grüße, Jan


----------



## Fubbes (15. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn schon viel gesagt wurde, zwei Anmerkungen will ich noch machen:
1. Malrif: ich fand die Abfahrt klasse, an einen Wiesentrail kann ich mich nicht erinnern. pedale3 wird mich bestätigen. Es gibt aber auch zwei Abfahrten (laut Karte).
2. Sabbione: Würde ich jederzeit wieder machen. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wie lange ich da hoch geschoben habe, aber das ist nix Fieses und die Landschaft ist kurzweilig. Gerade, wenn man auf seiner Strecke vom Colle della Maddalena kommt, hat man doch einiges an Asphalt hinter sich gebracht und der Sabbione verbreitet noch einmal alpines Gefühl. 

@gscholz Deinen Bericht werde ich mir mal durchlesen. Habe schon gesehen, dass ich erwähnt werde ...


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2014)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Auch wenn schon viel gesagt wurde, zwei Anmerkungen will ich noch machen:
> 1. Malrif: ich fand die Abfahrt klasse, an einen Wiesentrail kann ich mich nicht erinnern. pedale3 wird mich bestätigen. Es gibt aber auch zwei Abfahrten (laut Karte).



der Wiesentrail ist oben am See abwärts gesehen die linke Möglichkeit. Ab dem kleinen Hochplateau (Ende Wiesentrail) isses sogar eine offiziell ausgeschilderte Mtb-Strecke.


----------



## zweiheimischer (15. Januar 2014)

malrif: am besten vom gipfel runter (evtl die grand glaiza als abstecher einplanen, wenn zeit ist, immerhin um die 3,3 k hoch) und nicht vom col. nach dem see noch ein paar stellen, dann wirds flowig leicht und lustig (meine definition) oder langweilig (andere meinungen...). unten dann noch ein paar serpentinen, die ganz nett sind. wobei wir  beim ac nach dem see die gerade variante gewählt haben, die nach aiguilles.

sabbione: lohnt jedenfalls. da wir die ligurische gks schon 2 mal gefahren sind, beendeten wir unsern damaligen ac in limone. für die paar hundert meter alpinisteig lohnt es sich nicht wirklich, die technisch langweilige ligurische gks in kauf zu nehmen, es sei denn, man kennt sie nicht und ist begeisterer tourenbiker.  

wenn man ans meer will, würde ich jetzt entweder:
a) vom sabbione hart an der mercantourgrenze nach st-dalmas (git beschreibungen guter trails im web) und von dort die roya-panoramaterrasse (ist ein GR) fahren, über olivetta aufn monte grammondo und von dort auf einem echt guten trail von 1300 bis zum meer (ok, 80hm vorher ist er aus...) surfen. endpunkt halt nicht xxmiglia, sondern die grenze f/i.
alternativ vom colle tenda noch ein stück nach o und einen trail runter nach tenda/tende und weiter wie oben...

b) die ligurische gks bis zur bendola-abfahrt wählen, runter und den grammondo rauf.

c) wie a) und statt grammondo über razet. geht auch.

a) ist am besten und sicher ein würiger abschluss.

btw, für noch ein paar infos gibts hier: http://www.gipfeltreffen.at/showthread.php?64723-Wer-mag-der-trag-S%FCdwestalpencross-Juli-2012


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (4. Juli 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> für die paar hundert meter alpinisteig lohnt es sich nicht wirklich, die technisch langweilige ligurische gks in kauf zu nehmen, es sei denn, man kennt sie nicht und ist begeisterer tourenbiker.


Nur technisch langweilig? Ab ~1 km nach Passo Gouta war das eine Strecke, die ich als gefühlte 15 km Bachbett abgespeichert habe - aufgelockert durch Pistenreste in verfallendem Zustand. Es war schlicht vollkommen spassfrei. Vielleicht ist ja die westliche Variante über Testa d'Alpe unterhaltsamer.


----------



## Fubbes (9. Februar 2015)

@3cinos 
Warum empfiehlst du Pso Cialancia und Col Abries? Kennst du diese Übergänge? Der Col Abries geht mir irgendwie nicht aus dem Kopf und der Thuras reizt mich nicht so wirklich. Das wäre also eine sinnvolle Alternative.
Mit deinem Vorschlag könnte man die Tour auch direkt in Perosa Argentina starten (Assietta kenne ich schon).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (13. Februar 2015)

hallo 3cinos,
wir fahren dieses jahr eine 2-wochen-rundtour in der Gegend (Paradiso/Cottische/Grajische Alpen), bei der wir die übergänge, die wir noch nicht kennen, einbauen. Die bekannteren Pässe kennen wir schon.
Deshalb folgende Fragen:
kann man vom Chisone-tal aus, von Roreto direkt über den COL CLAPIER, 2010 m nach Perrero rüber statt über Perosa argentina?
Wie ist der übergang vom Pso cialancia weiter über den PSO DEL ROUS, 2.830 m nach torre pelice?
Wie ist die Verbindung von süden her von Villanova über PSO GIULIAN, 2451 m nach Ghigo?
und dann der weiterweg über den PSO LONGIA, 2902 m ins valle argentera?
ist jemand schon mal von Bonneval bzw. sentiero balcon über den COL DI CARO, 3109 m ins Paradiso? Infos von A. Zahn habe ich.

schöne Grüße

VO


----------



## Biking_Flow (17. Februar 2015)

Zum Colle die Carro gabs hier im Forum schon einige Diskussionen, schau z.B. mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/highlights-in-den-westalpen.138024/page-4#post-2361780
Dort gibts auch ein sehr schönes Übersichtsfoto.

Den Passo Longia hat Stuntzi glaub ich mal unter die Reifen genommen, da findest du über die Suchfunktion auch was.

Ist auf jeden Fall eine ganz tolle Ecke, viel Spass beim Biken dort.


----------



## Fubbes (17. Februar 2015)

Biking_Flow schrieb:


> Den Passo Longia hat Stuntzi glaub ich mal unter die Reifen genommen, da findest du über die Suchfunktion auch was.


Stuntzi ist aber von West nach Ost, kam also aus dem 
Valle Argentera. Nach seinen Bildern zu urteilen ist das die bessere Richtung, aber was heißt das schon.
Den Giulian hat er im Anschluss ebenfalls genommen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Natürlich Nord-Süd. Seine Begeisterung hielt sich in Grenzen.


----------



## 3cinos (14. April 2015)

@Fubbes
wir sind 2014 u. a. von Villanova > Col Giulian > Tredici Laghi > Pso Rous > Pso Cialancia > Capp Envie > Col Balma > Ghigo > Col Abries > Abries.
Von Perrero geht bis ca. 2400 eine Fahrstr. hoch - die 250Hm bis zum Pso Cialancia sollten kein Problem sein. Wir sind (leider) zum Capp Envie über den Höhenweg. War 95% schieben. Der 205er über dir Tredici Laghi sind zwar ein paar HM mehr, m. E. aber kpl. fahrbar. Capp Envie > Col Balma schöner Trail S2/S1. Wegen Einbruch der Dunkelheit sind wir über direkte Pfade (für uns unfahrbar, nicht in der 1:50 000 eingezeichnet) runter zur Forststr. und dann nach Ghigo. Geplant war ab Col Balma der 205er nach Prali Villa. Vom Capp Envie gehen auch Wege nach Ghigo.
Ghigo > Col Abries bis H2150 angenehme Bergfahrt auf Erdstr.. Ab hier bis 2450 u. a. 3 Rampen > 20%. Rampe 2+3 in Teilen wegen Untergrund nicht fahrbar. Zusätzliche Hm wegen Gegenanstiege. Von H2450 zum Col Abries 230Hm im steilen Wiesengelände schieben/tragen. Wir haben in Summe ca. 500HM/3km geschoben. Ab Col Abries > Abries Flow-Trail S1/S2.
M. E. für S2-Tourenfahrer empfehlenswerter Übergang.


----------



## Fubbes (16. April 2015)

Danke. 
Ganz rund ist diese Variante leider nicht.
Bei einem Start in Perosa Argentina würde das eine sehr harte erste Etappe. Aus dem Valle Germanasca sind es dann 2.000 hm bis zum Cialancia und viele KM. Eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit, die diese Anfahrt verkürzen würde, sehe ich nicht. Oder kann da jemand was vorschlagen?
Und dann muss man noch runter nach Ghigo. Dort konnte ich ein Hotel ausfindig machen.


----------



## mauntnmad (16. April 2015)

@Fubbes: Und dann muss man noch runter nach Ghigo. Dort konnte ich ein Hotel ausfindig machen.

hoteldellealpi.it ? in 2013


----------



## p100473 (16. April 2015)

@Fubbes: bist du dieses Jahr dort in der Gegend? Wir sind Ende Juli dort.

VO


----------



## Fubbes (16. April 2015)

Ja, Hotel delle Alpi, und ja, ich ich bin "dort", wobei meine Planung bisher in Oulx startet und via Chaberton (muss sein, siehe Cottix von Tobsn am Anfang des Threads) und Thuras nach Abries geht. Cialancia ist nur eine alternative Möglichkeit, die ich verfolge. Ach ja, bei mir wird es eher Mitte Juli, also vor den Sommerferien in Rheinland-Pfalz.


----------



## mauntnmad (17. April 2015)

Bei uns ist 11.07. Anreisetag nach Oulx. Wollen dann auch auf den Chaberton, vielleicht schiebt, äh sieht man sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (23. Juli 2015)

Sodele, nach meiner Rückkehr auch mal ein bisschen Feedback zum Cottix. So ganz unbedarft bin ich ja auch nicht 

Prolog: Anreise: 10h Autofahrt über den Gr. Skt. Bernhard, Übernachtung Hotl Chez Toi in Oulx, zu empfehlen. Parkplatz für eine Woche nur 200m entfernt.

1. Tag: Chaberton: Wirklich albern, diesen während eines Alpencross zu machen. Da verschießt man ja schon am ersten Tag alles Pulver. Aber! Ich war oben! Moretti inklusive. Bild gibt es zwar, aber ich sehe nicht sehr glücklich aus 
Übernachtung im Posto Tappa war sehr schön.

2. Tag: Col Thures: Aufstieg landschaftlich toll, bis zum Bivaco fast alles fahrbar, danach kurzes Schiebe/Tragestück. Die Abfahrt taugt leider im Vergleich zum Malrif überhaupt nix. Landschaftlich langweiliger und am Anfang steile enge Wiesenkehren, für mich unfahrbar. Später dann mehr Fahrstücke. Dafür ist der Aufstieg wesentlich leichter als zum Malrif. 
Übernachtung im Gite de la Monta sehr einfach aber zweckmäßig.

3. Tag: Col Vallanta: Ich war auf das Schlimmste vorbereitet, wenn man das Forum so verfolgt. Vielleicht fand ich den Pass deshalb eher einfach. Tragen ja, aber nicht besonders steil. Zumindest über den Weg am Rifugio vorbei. Habe besonders den Malrif (schon 5 Jahre her) als unangenehmer in Erinnerung. Etwas lästiger war dann die Querung zum Losetta. Aber die Abfahrt nach Ponte Chianale entschädigt mit dem nötigen Flow. Wenn man dann noch unterhalb des Stausees auf den schmalen Schotterweg ausweicht, erwarten einen noch einmal zig Kilometer High-Speed-Abfahrt bis Sampeyre. 
Übernachtung im Hotel Alte Alpi gefiel mir am wenigsten von allen, es gab aber auch starke Konkurenz.
4. Tag: Col Sampeyre und die Querung über Palent: Abfahrt vom Col über den Trail nach Bassura ist großartig! Leider macht die abendliche Knorzerei hinter Palent den guten Eindruck wieder zunichte. Trail hin oder her, das ständige Auf und Ab nervt einfach nur. Insgesamt wurde es uns dann von den Höhenmetern auch zuviel. Wenigstens waren wir noch rechtzeitig zum Abendessen in Vernetti.
Mein Tip für entspanntes Reisen: ab Basura die Straßenauffahrt nach Vernetti. Spart 500 hm.
Übernachtung im Ceaglio: Muss man mal erlebt haben, unvergleichlich in den Alpen. Da passt auch der höhere Preis. Beim Abendessen sind wir fast geplatzt und ich habe das erste Mal Wachteln gefuttert.
5. Tag: Gardetta und Rocca Brancia: Nach den Erfahrungen von Tag 4 wurden wir skeptisch ob der Streckendaten. Der Inventar-Schweizer vom Ceaglio riet uns ebenfalls zur Standardroute hoch zum Colle d'Esischie and dann über die Hochebene, was wir dankend annahmen. Die Abfahrt vom Rocca Brancia durch das Valle di Servagno war spitze. Wenn ich bedenke, dass wir da wieder 600 hm hätten hochschieben sollen, hätten mich meine Begleiter gekillt.
Übernachtung: Dunstkreis Osteria della Pace. Da die Osteria voll war, sind wir über lokale Beziehungen in einem super Appartment gelandet. Essen bis zum Abwinken im Lokal und Frühstück in der Osteria.
6. Tag: Bassa Druos: Aufstieg Colle della Lombardia ist ein unlgaublicher Schlauch, besonders bei Temperaturen jenseits der 30 Grad. Den anschließende Weg zur Bassa Druos hatte ich mir auch kürzer vorgestellt. Ziemlich flach geht's da nach oben, Tragepassage inklusive. Dann hatten wir das Pech, dass uns genau oben ein Gewitter ziemlich nahe kam und wir in die Kaserne flüchten mussten. Abfahrt bei Nässe? Geht! Und zwar sehr gut. Aber sie ist lang, sehr lang. Die Meinungen sind dazu ja sehr verschieden. Ich fands interessant, nochmal muss ich da aber nicht hoch. 
Übernachtung: Leider etwas fummelig, da Samstag. Mit lokaler Unterstützung aus Valdieri ergattern wir noch einen Hotelplatz in Entraque und dürfen noch mal 5 km radeln, bis wir um 20:30 endlich unser Zimmer beziehen. Wieder ein Tag mit vielen, vielen Höhenmetern.
7. Tag: Col Goderie, Col Tenda: Nun folgen wir Stuntzis Spuren. Außer dem sonntäglichen Touristengemetzel in Limone und am Tenda eher eine Zubringeretappe, die natürlich jede Menge Schweiß und Höhenmeter bietet. Die Kammstraße nervt mit dem Auf und Ab mal wieder.
Übernachtung: Rif. Don Barbera: Sehr alpin gelegen und modern, hat mich gewundert. Kann man nur empfehlen, vielleicht nicht gerade Freitag oder Samstag. Bei uns war es leer.
8. Tag: Abfahrt nach Osten Richtung Tanaro-Tal. S1 bis S4. Meißt S1, also weitgehend fahrbar. Der Rest ist Asphalt bis zum Col Melogno. Von dort steigen wir in die Abfahrttrails nach Finale ein. Fast wie auf dem Flowtrail in Stromberg .... nur 10 mal so lang und stellenweise richtig fies. Meine Welt sind diese gebauten Wege nicht unbedingt, aber man kann sowas mal mit machen. Irgendwann reicht es und der Rest bis runter ist wieder Asphalt.
Fazit: Tolle Abschlussvariante, wenn man schon in Verntimiglia war, oder die lange Kammstraße nicht fahren möchte, und keine Asphaltphobie hat, oder einfach mal nach Finale will.

9. Tag: Rückreise mit Bahn nach Oulx unproblematisch: 5h. Danach wieder 10h im Auto. Ankunft zu Hause: 1 Uhr nachts.
Ich denke von den Höhenmetern pro Tag war es meine anstrengenste Tour. Da die langen Auffahrten aber immer auf Asphalt waren, gab es trotzem keine Zeitprobleme (von Valdieri mal abgesehen, aber da war das Wochenende und das Gewitter Schuld).
Ich kann die Tour genau so weiterempfehlen wie von mir beschrieben, also ohne den Palent-Schlenker nach Vernetti und mit Gardetta-Standard-Route.
Meine 2010er Strecke fand ich dennoch einen Tick interressanter. Da waren ein paar echte landschaftliche und Trailhighlights dabei: Malrif, Col de la Noire, Ubaye, Mallemort, Sabbione. Außerdem ist die erste Ankunft am Meer wahrscheinlich beeindruckender.

Ausführlicher Bericht wahrschleinlich zu Weihnachten.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## baraber (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo Daniel,

da haben wir fast die gleiche Route gehabt (incl. Palent-Schlenker, den ich auch nicht mehr machen würde !!)

Ich bin vor dem Tenda über den C. Arpiola - auch keine unbedingte Empfehlung.

Welcher Trail war denn das vom Kamm Richtung Osten ins Tanaro- Tal ??
Ich glaube da hat's schon noch einige Perlen von da oben runter !!

Gruß, freue mich schon auf den ganzen Bericht !

Alex


----------



## Tobsn (24. Juli 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> ...1. Tag: Chaberton: Wirklich albern, diesen während eines Alpencross zu machen...


  
Ohne diese Alberneheiten wäre es doch langweilig.
Bin schon ganz gespannt auf deinen bebilderten Bericht.

Gruss


----------



## mauntnmad (24. Juli 2015)

Fubbes Bericht gibt mir den Anstoß, hier auch über unsere Tour zu berichten. Wir starteten zu zweit einen Tag früher als er, gern hätten wir uns getroffen, aber es sollte nicht sein. Anreise am 11.07. nach Oulx. ÜN/Frühstück im B+B Edelweiss ein paar Radlminuten vom Bahnhof. Sehr nette Zimmerwirtin, ganze FeWo für uns. Wir durften unser Auto die Woche über im schattigen Garten parken, klare Empfehlung.

1. Tag:  Oulx – Fenils – Mt. Chaberton – Claviere – Sagna Longa – Col Bourget – les Fonds

Macht der Chabbi als AX-Tourauftakt Sinn ? Muss jeder selber für sich entscheiden. Er stand halt da und wir wollten rauf… Nachdem ich zugegebenermaßen gerne die These geglaubt habe, wir wären mittags oben (ok, manche essen eben erst um 3) und die Bude in Sagna Longa nicht so verlockend schien, wurde doch les Fonds als Etappenziel festgelegt.

Aufgrund des lockeren Wegbelages und der Steigung haben wir schon deutlich vor dem Sattel geschoben, danach sowieso. Oulx bis Gipfel: 7:30 bis 15:00 Uhr mit Pausen. Grandioser Fernblick, die Reste der Stellung sehr imposant. Runter bis auf ein kurzes Stück nach dem Sattel alles fahrbar bis Claviere (1:20 Std. Abfahrt). Dort die schlechtesten Panini unseres Lebens verdrückt und auf nach Sagna Longa. Sentiero Balcone mit schönen Talblicken bis Sestriere. Danach auf einer Hütte noch Birra con Sprite konsumiert und am Lago Nero vorbei Richtung Col Bourget. Angesichts der fortgeschrittenen Tageszeit beinahe vergessen, die Wiesentrails Ri. le Bourget zu würdigen, dann noch ein Stück Teer nach les Fonds. Ankunft 20:30 Uhr, harter Einstand, aber geschafft. Sehr freundliche Bewirtung, uriges Dörfchen, gutes Essen.

2. Tag: les Fonds – Col de Malrif – Abries – Aguilles – St. Veran

Primär schieben und tragen zum Malrif, wieder beste Fernsicht und ein unschwieriger Trail nach unserem Geschmack. Glasklares Wasser im Le Grand Laus. Nach Aguilles den Forstweg, auch um nicht nach Ville Vieille runter zu müssen. Richtung St. Veran schlug die Nachmittagshitze nochmal zu und wir kamen froh in der höchstgelegenen Gemeinde Europas an.

3. Tag: St. Veran – Col de la Noire – Ubaye-Tal – Fouillouse

Warum wird die Straße Richtung Rif. de la Blanche gewässert ? Eine Bockerlbahn, wie in Touristenorten bekannt, shuttelt die Wandersleut die halbe Strecke rauf und die soll es wohl nicht einstauben. Vom Rif. Blanche war alsbald tragen angesagt, was die franz. Wanderer mit einer Mischung aus Respekt und Mitleid zur Kenntnis genommen haben (O-Ton: „you are crazy“ – wer will da schon widersprechen ?). Nach dem Col de la Noire vorbei am gleichnamigen See runter durch die beeindruckende Weite des Ubaye-Tales. Fotostop am Fliegerwrack. Bis Maljasset eine ganz schöne Strecke, aber nie langweilig. Irgendwo dazwischen kam mir noch das frisch erworbene Know-How aus einem Aufklärungsvideo über Herdenschutzhunde zu Gute, das neulich erst im Forum eingestellt wurde. Drei gegen einen ist aber auch unfair und glücklicherweise war das Gelände so offen, dass wir mit gelangweiltem Blick einen großen Bogen um die Herde ziehen konnten. Respekteinflößende Erfahrung. Als in Maljasset ein Päckchen Rennradler auflief, war klar, dass das nächste Stück bis zur Pont du Chatelet schneller zu bewältigen wäre. Dafür forderten die letzten hm nach Fouillouse wieder ihren Tribut in Form von Sturzbächen aus Schweiss. Gemütlicher deutsch-französischer Abend in der Gite.

4. Tag: Fouillouse – Col du Vallonet – Col de Mallemort – Col de la Gipiere d’Oronaye – Colle di Roburent – Colle della Scaletta – Passo del Escalon – Passo Gardetta – Rif. Gardetta

“Der längste Tag” blieb zwar immer noch der erste, aber wenn es einen gefühlten längsten Tag gäbe, war es dieser. Schrecksekunde nahe Plate Lombarde: mitten aus dem flowigsten Wiesentrail steht ein angespitztes Rundeisen heraus, m.E. Kriegsrelikt, keine absichtliche Bikerfalle. Den Reifen wär‘s bei Kontakt jedoch egal gewesen, glücklicherweise kam es nicht dazu. Caserme de Viraysse war auch so ein to do auf unserer Liste, das Gipfelfort haben wir uns angesichts des noch bevorstehenden Tagwerkes gerne geschenkt. Auf halber Höhe über Larche ostwärts. Der halbhohe Wanderweg war ziemlich zugewachsen, weiter oben wäre man noch bequemer rüber gekommen. Jetzt Richtung Lac de l’Oronaye, immer fest den nächsten Sattel im Blick, dahinter liegt sicher der See – oder hinter dem nächsten ? – gut, dann eben nach dem nächsten !! – Verflxxxt, wann kommt endlich mal der erste See !!! Mit dem langersehnten Anblick beruhigte sich auch das Bikergemüt wieder und der Colle di Roburent wurde etwas entspannter in Angriff genommen. Der Lac di Roburent liegt noch etwas schöner und nun war wieder Tragen zum Colle Scaletta angesagt. Diese Etappe lief überraschend zügig und die Abfahrt vom Passo Escalon war teilweise fahrbar, teilweise aber zu steil/zu lockeres Geröll/zu verblockt. Den gta zum Passo Gardetta kannte ich nicht, die 500 hm haben wir überwiegend getragen. Auf dem Rif. Gardetta kamen wir um halb acht an und wurden als einzige Gäste viergängig bekocht. (Ich würde nicht nochmal so fahren (sagte ich wirklich „fahren“ ?), aber gemacht ist gemacht).

5. Tag: Rif. Gardetta – Passo Rocca Brancia – Servagno – Sambuco – Pratolungo – St. Anna di Vinadio

Nach 2008 wollten wir nochmal über den Rocca Brancia, die Auffahrt finde ich beeindruckend, die Abfahrt über Servagno ist auf weiten Strecken fahrbar. Bereits am Vortag haben wir beschlossen, dass wir nicht wie 2013 zum Passo Tesina rauftragen, nur um diesmal vielleicht den Schlenker über die Lagi Lausfer mitnehmen zu können, sondern uns einen „gemütlichen Teerauffahrtstag“ einbauen. So kamen wir früh in St. Anna an und beim Telefonat mit der Heimat waren wir auf der Webcam vor der Kirche zu besichtigen. Wir waren jetzt das dritte Mal in St. Anna, für mich ein besonderer Ort.

6. Tag: St. Anna di Vinadio – Col de la Lombarde – Isola 2000 – Bassa Druos – Abstecher Ri. Lago di Claus – Rif. Casa di Caccia – Therme di Valdieri – Entracque – Trinita

Sogar die Schattenabfahrt vom Kloster bis zum Einstieg in die alte Lombarda-Passstraße ging mit etwas Zähnezusammenbeissen ohne Jacke. Das hatten wir noch nie: morgens in kurz auf 2.000+ aufbrechen und am Pass nicht alle Klamotten anziehen müssen, um nicht zu erfrieren, sondern das laue Lüftchen genießen. Kleine Stärkung in Isola 2000 und auf zum Bassa Druos. Auf dem Weg dorthin das einzige Schneefeld von rd. 20 Metern überquert – kein Vergleich zu 2013 !

Auch am Druos waren wir jetzt drei mal, das Valle di Valasco, die königlichen Reitwege, die Militärbauten, das Grün der Lärchen, das Braun der Felsen, das Blau der Seen fasziniert uns immer wieder. Angefixt von ein paar Panoramio-Fotos auf Google earth haben wir beschlossen, nach dem Lago di Valscura zum Lago di Claus rüberzumachen und von dort aus den Weg zum ehem. Jagdschloss runter zu nehmen. Nachdem wir die zusammengepuzzelten Steinwege befahren hatten und den Blick Richtung Lago di Claus und den Steig im Steilhang richteten, war uns klar, dass das keine gute Idee sei. Also in einer guten Viertelstunde zurück zum Lago di Valscura und auf dem Normalweg nach Therme di Valdieri. Gemütliche Gite in Trinita mit einem Wirt, der mit hungrigen Radlfahrern gut umzugehen wusste.

7. Tag: Trinita – Colle delle Sabbione Ovest – P. de Peyrefique – Fort de la Marguerie – Colle di Tenda – Col della Boaria – Colle dei Signori – Rif. Don Barbera

“Das Tal der Fliegen” hat es Herr Zahn mal genannt und so hatten wir es aus 2008 auch in Erinnerung, diesmal war es aber nicht tragisch. Auch keine Herden mit zugehörigen Schutzhunden, trotz Warnschild am Talanfang. Das Vallone del Sabbione zieht sich, ist aber sehr schön und bis auf eine Wandererbegegnung blieben wir den Vormittag unter uns. Am Colle aufgesessen und zügig ohne Feindkontakt das nächste Stück im Mercantour-Park durchmessen. Bald naht das Fort Central und der Blick auf die Tenda-Südrampe. Im Chalet de Marmotte unter dem Pass war dank Wochenende und super Wetter die Hölle in Form von verstaubten Enduropiloten, Quad- (wer hat so was eigentlich erfunden?) und Jeepfahrern los, was nichts Gutes für unseren nächsten Abschnitt auf der Ligurischen Richtung Don Barbera erwarten ließ. Erst mal ordentlich futtern, dann geht’s weiter. Wir wurden zwar von einer Anzahl motorisierter Bergliebhaber überholt und in den Kurven lag mehlfeiner Staub teilweise mehrere Zentimeter dick, aber das Gros war gesittet und fuhr langsam vorbei. Trotzdem sieht man auch dank Schweiß und Sonnencreme irgendwann wie ein grau paniertes Schnitzel aus. Auf dem Weg zum Rifugio waren noch einige Steigungen zu bewältigen, aber den Belag hatte ich deutlich grober in Erinnerung, hier wurde ausgebessert. Dafür zahlen Motorräder 10 EUR und Jeeps 15 EUR. Die Karstlandschaft und die weiten Blicke beeindrucken uns wieder. Über uns zogen sich zwischenzeitlich immer schwärzere Wolken zusammen und einige Tropfen ließen nichts Gutes erwarten. Der Wind war uns aber wohlgesonnen und blies das Gewitter wohl zu Fubbes am Bassa Druos, so dass wir trockenen Hauptes im Don Barbera einliefen. Am Wochenende ist die Hütte immer gut belegt, diesmal waren wir „nur“ zu zwölft in Raum 1. Wenigstens nur Biciclisti.

8. Tag: Rif. Don Barbera – Passo Tanarello – Passo di Collardente – Rif. Monte Grai – Rif. Allavena – Colla Langan – Pigna – Isolabona – Dolceacqua – Ventimiglia

Heute haben wir uns wieder einen frühen Aufbruch vorgenommen und saßen um viertel nach sieben im Sattel, noch keine Spur von den motorisierten Zeitgenossen. Um 9 Uhr lag der Passo Tanarello hinter uns und immer noch kein Fahrzeugkontakt. Erst Richtung Monte Grai ein paar zwei- und vierrädrige Staubaufwirbler. Eigentlich waren wir heute motiviert, die Alta Via bis zum Schluss durchzuziehen, nachdem wir vor zwei Jahren ziemlich Zeit im Alpinisteig gelassen hatten und nach Hagelwetter vom Gola di Gouta abgefahren sind. Als wir aber weder am Rif. Monte Grai noch am Brunnen am Einstieg zum Alpinisteig noch Wasser fanden, haben wir kurzerhand das Ende der Hochtour beschlossen und sind über das Rif. Allavena ins Tal. Am Colle Langan dann nochmal Grübeln: Die Straße Richtung Pigna ist gesperrt (2008 als Teerabfahrtsorgie in Erinnerung), scheinbar schon eine ganze Weile. Die Umleitungsempfehlung sah auf der Karte wenig einladend und sehr höhenmeterträchtig aus, also riskieren. Dass ein belgischer BMW wieder zurückkam, beruhigte dabei nicht gerade.  Erst ein entgegenkommender Rennradler ließ die Hoffnung keimen, dass es mit dem Rad ein Durchkommen gibt. Durch heftige Unwetter (ich meine, vor etwa zwei Jahren) ist die Straße an mehreren Stellen halbseitig abgerutscht und die Reste der Geröllabgänge sind noch nicht beseitigt. Die Wiederherstellung dürfte schwierig und teuer werden. Jetzt noch die letzten Kilometer im heißen Gegenwind dem Meer entgegen und um 15 Uhr steht auch das Finisherfoto zwischen den Badegästen, denen wir es nach dem check-in gleichtun werden.

Rückreise: Aufgrund stark ausgedünntem Tendabahn-Fahrplan diesmal: 6:46 Uhr Ventimiglia-Savona, Savona-Torino P.N., Torino P.N.-Oulx. Ankunft am Auto nach 13:30 Uhr, Abfahrt gegen 14:00 Uhr, Ankunft 21:30 Uhr near Monaco di Baviera.

Bis auf überdurchschnittlich viele Reifenpannen, einen festen Bremskolben beim Belägewechsel und eine gelockerte Dämpferwippenschraube (erst zu Hause festgestellt) eine problemfreie Tour bei bestem Wetter in beeindruckender Umgebung. Gerne wieder. Fotos dazu: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76471?page=1


----------



## Fubbes (24. Juli 2015)

baraber schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> da haben wir fast die gleiche Route gehabt (incl. Palent-Schlenker, den ich auch nicht mehr machen würde !!)
> 
> ...


Vom Don Barbera nach Osten gibt es nur einen Weg, über Gola della Chuisette. Auch Stuntzi hat den schon beschrieben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/heraklix-von-kreta-zum-gardasee.396385/page-176
Ganz so flowig, wie es bei ihm rüberkommt, ist es aber nicht. Man muss immer mal wieder unterbrechen und kurz schieben. Ist aber trotzdem ganz nett.

C. Arpiola sagt mir nix.


----------



## palomo70 (27. Juli 2015)

mauntnmad schrieb:


> 5. Tag: Rif. Gardetta – Passo Rocca Brancia – Servagno – Sambuco – Pratolungo – St. Anna di Vinadio
> 
> Nach 2008 wollten wir nochmal über den Rocca Brancia, die Auffahrt finde ich beeindruckend, die Abfahrt über Servagno ist auf weiten Strecken fahrbar. Bereits am Vortag haben wir beschlossen, dass wir nicht wie 2013 zum Passo Tesina rauftragen, nur um diesmal vielleicht den Schlenker über die Lagi Lausfer mitnehmen zu können, sondern uns einen „gemütlichen Teerauffahrtstag“ einbauen. So kamen wir früh in St. Anna an und beim Telefonat mit der Heimat waren wir auf der Webcam vor der Kirche zu besichtigen. Wir waren jetzt das dritte Mal in St. Anna, für mich ein besonderer Ort.



Wir waren vom 12. bis 18. Juli auf der Zahnschen GTA2 unterwegs. Bildbericht folgt hoffentlich noch diese Woche. Wir haben auch in St. Anna di Vinadio übernachtet. Empfang und Zimmer voll okay aber das Abendessen stand für die größtmögliche kulinarische Fallhöhe im Piemont. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, schon mal bei einer Tour so einen - mit Verlaub - Fraß aufgetischt bekommen zu haben. Das war nah am Würgereiz. Auch die Wandergruppen um uns rum waren offensichtlich not amused. War es bei Euch in Ordnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntnmad (27. Juli 2015)

Ja, das Abendessen hat gepasst. Risotto war sehr lecker, 2. Gang mit Geflügel Natur, Kartoffelgratin + Broccoli würde ich nicht als den Gipfel der Raffinesse bezeichnen, aber auch sehr schmackhaft. Das kantinenhafte, etwas kühle Speisesaalambiente regt die Sinne leider auch nicht an, aber ich will über die Infrastruktur auf 2.000+ wahrlich nicht meckern.
Ich würde aber zustimmen, dass man aus kulinarischen Gründen nicht nach St. Anna pilgern muss, das können die Rifugios und gta-Unterkünfte in der Region vielfach besser. Schade, dass es bei Euch gleich so übel ausfiel.


----------



## pedale3 (28. Juli 2015)

Ja, die Wessis 
Die Route von *mauntnmad* scheint mir nah an Perfekt. Respekt auch für Tag-4!


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juli 2015)

@Pedale
Im Prinzip ist das ja auch das, was ich vor 5 Jahren hatte, außer Rocca Brancia (also Teil von Tag 4) und Lombardia/Bassa Druos. Letzteres hätte ich damals schon mit nehmen können, aber ich wollte mal einen ruhigeren Tag und hatte da einen einfachen Übergang vom Val Stura nach Valdieri gewählt.
Aber ich stimme dir voll zu. Malrif, Noire, Ubaye und Malmort haben mir in Summe auch besser gefallen, als Col Thures, Vallanta, Col Sampeyre, Col d'Esischie. Die Gegend bei den erstgenannten ist irgendwie weniger touristisch, beeindruckender und hat auch weniger Straßenauffahrten.
Wenn man dann wirklich alle Highlights integrieren möchte, also auch Rocca Brancia, dann bleibt nur noch der Tag 4 von @mauntnmad 

Ach ja, für die erste Westalpentour würde ich ab Susa den Assietta nehmen, nicht den Chaberton


----------



## mauntnmad (28. Juli 2015)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Ja, die Wessis
> Die Route von *mauntnmad* scheint mir nah an Perfekt. Respekt auch für Tag-4!


Vielen Dank für ein Lob aus berufenem Munde !
Glücklicherweise ist ja immer alles subjektiv, was einem gefällt und was nicht, sonst würden alle das Gleiche machen.
Im Endeffekt war die Planung auch ein bisschen "Resteverwertung" von Tracks aus 2013, als wir von l'Echalp über Col Vieux Richtung Agnel sind und dann zum Col di Camoussiere und weiter zum Noire ins Ubaye-Tal wollten, was in der ersten Juliwoche schneebedingt gecancelt werden musste.

@Fubbes: ja, unser Westalpeneinstand lief von Susa über die Assietta nach Sestriere, dann über den Col Mayt nach Abries. "Schuld" war damals die 2007er Tour von @on any sunday .

Mal sehen, was noch kommt. Gut, dass es auch hier im Forum immer wieder beeindruckende Inspirationen dafür gibt.


----------



## 3cinos (28. Juli 2015)

Servus mauntnmad und alle Chaberton-Fahrer,

wie war denn die Wegbeschaffenheit von Fenis bis zum Plateau?
2010 mussten wir vom gespaltenen Fels bis zum Col schieben. Der Rest war dann wieder im Sattel möglich.
Abwärts ging's für uns fast kpl.

PS: mauntnmad, schön das es dieses Jahr für Dich gepasst hat ...


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juli 2015)

Ich habe gut 1100 HM geschoben, das fing schon vor dem gespaltenen Fels an. Hinter uns kamen einige Mopeds, die es auch nicht alle bis zum Col geschafft haben. Steil, bröselig.
Ab dem Col nach ob zu fahren ist mir auch irgendwie nicht eingefallen, da hab ich wohl nicht aufgepasst  
(und das, obwohl wir ohne Gepäck die letzten 500 hm hoch sind, da der dritte im Bunde auf den Gipfel verzichtet hat)


----------



## mauntnmad (29. Juli 2015)

Bei uns in etwa das Gleiche wie bei @Fubbes. Vom Col aufwärts fahren - Respekt. Wir waren da schon im AX-Effizienz-Kräftesparmodus unterwegs .

@3cinos : Vielen Dank, wir sind wirklich sehr zufrieden zurückgekommen. Kennst ja die Vorgeschichte(n), hoffe, ich bleibe jetzt wieder ein paar Jahre vom Verletzungspech verschont.


----------



## baraber (29. Juli 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> und das, obwohl wir ohne Gepäck die letzten 500 hm hoch sind, da der dritte im Bunde auf den Gipfel verzichtet hat)



...und das Gipfel-Moretti ???


----------



## baraber (29. Juli 2015)

@mauntnmad, @Fubbes

da hab ich mit eurer Streckenplanung ja noch 'Stoff'
für's nächste Jahr !
Ubaye, Noire und Vieux kenn ich noch nicht - und der Westen soll's auf alle
Fälle wieder werden.

Hört sich gut an, wobei die Klassische Zahn-Route auch nicht allzu
touristisch ist (wenn man den Montblanc hinter sich hat )

Vielen Dank !!


----------



## Fubbes (29. Juli 2015)

baraber schrieb:


> ...und das Gipfel-Moretti ???


Das steckte im Flaschenhalter  
Nur der Rucksack blieb am Col.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (29. Juli 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Das steckte im Flaschenhalter ...



Ohne Gipfelbier wärt ihr auch sofort disqualifiziert worden. 

Wo bleiben die Bilder?
Macht mich neidisch.


----------



## Fubbes (19. November 2015)

Sooo ....
Kompletter Bericht ist fertig: http://alpen-biken.de/alpentour2015/index.html


----------



## McNulty (28. Juli 2018)

Sodelle - danke an die Beteiligten für das Scouting und die Inspiration.
Sind den Cottix nachgefahren - statt Mayt ->  Malrif und Projekt Melonenberg) und weiter hinten mit Palentsonderkringel und Sambuco Wiederanstieg. Alles ziemlich genial.

Aber nur nachfahren ist langweilig.
Zwei Ergänzungen:
1) Wir sind von Thures hoch zum Col Thures und dann über den Col Rasis rübergequert zum Pic Malrif. Macht das Sinn?
Dauert ca. 2h und 400 hm. Die Querung ist etwas schmal und bröselig und teilweise ziemlich steil - Meine Einschätzung: Schwieriger als der Weg hoch zum Thures und auch schwieriger als die Querung zum Losetta. Fahren kann man max 10% - tendenziell weniger

2) Zweite Sonderlocke: Susa - Col Clapier - Refugio Petit Monte Cenis (Übernachtung) - Refugio Stellina - Ziel Roccia Melone. Haben wir am Refugio Stellina abgebrochen weil wir die Steigeisen vergessen hatten (nach einem Gespräch mit dem Hüttenwart - Clampone = Steigeisen)
Sehr schade - von vorne wäre es gegangen - aber es sollte eine Überquerung werden.

Und was noch: Assietta Kammstraße - schon ein Brett - am Ende waren 2800hm auf der Uhr 

und als weitere persönliche Note haben wir es noch geschafft uns auf dem Weg zum Col de Druos im Steinfeld zu verlaufen. Es war zu schwierig dem Trag zu folgen dafür ca. 1h mit Bike auf dem Rücken von Steinbrocken zu Steinbrocken hüpfen.

Ach ja: Bei der Abfahrt vom Col Druos kann man im unteren Teil (nach dem Flachstück) noch den Wanderweg nehmen.


----------



## rayc (28. Juli 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> und als weitere persönliche Note haben wir es noch geschafft uns auf dem Weg zum Col de Druos im Steinfeld zu verlaufen. Es war zu schwierig dem Trag zu folgen dafür ca. 1h mit Bike auf dem Rücken von Steinbrocken zu Steinbrocken hüpfen.



Ist mir beim allerersten Mal auch passiert. 
Wir sind damals einfach den Steinmänchen gefolgt  und damit am wanderweg vorbei.
Da die Steinmännchen weiter gingen hatten wir uns nichts dabei gedacht.
Irgendwann war es zu umzudrehen ...

Ray


----------



## mauntnmad (29. Juli 2018)

Hihi, meint ihr etwa an den Lacs de Terre Rouge rechtsrum vorbei ? ​Die Spalten zwischen den Steinbrocken waren damals teilweise schneegefüllt (durchbrechen oder nicht?). Der Blick der Wanderer, als wir über den Steilhang mit den Bikes auf dem Buckel wieder den Weg hatten: unbezahlbar
Danke für die Erinnerung und an McNulty


----------



## McNulty (29. Juli 2018)

mauntnmad schrieb:


> Lacs de Terre Rouge rechtsrum vorbei



Ne schon weiter unten - zu weit auf der "Jeeppiste" geblieben und dann "Ach das geht sicher wieder zusammen" ->> Scheissndreck und dann "kurz den Steinmännchen hinterher" Doppelsch... - Schnee hatten wir zum Glück nicht mehr... schon lustig - einmal nicht aufgepasst und schon +1h - dabei ist der Weg wahrscheinlich reicht gut sichtbar


----------



## 3cinos (30. Juli 2018)

Willkommen im Club


----------



## H33 (30. Juli 2018)

Auch dabei!


----------



## gscholz (30. Juli 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> und als weitere persönliche Note haben wir es noch geschafft uns auf dem Weg zum Col de Druos im Steinfeld zu verlaufen. Es war zu schwierig dem Trag zu folgen dafür ca. 1h mit Bike auf dem Rücken von Steinbrocken zu Steinbrocken hüpfen.



Wir hatten uns damals zur Baisse de Druos früh links gehalten und mit dieser Variante keinerlei Orientierungsprobleme, also genau hier lang:

http://brouter.de/brouter-web/#zoom...e=hiking-beta&alternativeidx=0&format=geojson

Die Route scheint sich aber noch nicht durchgesetzt zu haben zu mal sie auch noch etwas kürzer ist als der Bogen Richtung Col Mercière mit den Irrwegangeboten.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (30. Juli 2018)

Wann man wweit hoch fahren möchte, sollte man möglichst lange auf der Piste bleiben, also Richtung Col Merciere. Routenprobleme hatte ich keine, nur mit dem Wetter war es etwas brenzlig.
Bei mir sah das so aus: http://alpen-biken.de/dyn/alpentag_dir_alpentour2015_ident_tag6.html


----------



## McNulty (30. Juli 2018)

Orientierung ist echt einfach mit GPS - man muss nur mal auf den Track schauen und ihm folgen. Habe ich aber schon öfter gehabt - "der breite Weg wird schon richtig sein - OK - entspricht nicht dem Track...." meistens so gehen 14:00h wenn man schon ne Weile unterwegs ist.


----------



## Ventoux. (30. Juli 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> Wir sind von Thures hoch zum Col Thures und dann über den Col Rasis rübergequert zum Pic Malrif. Macht das Sinn?


Auch wir sind so gefahren, bisschen mühsam wie Du bereits schreibst, aber die Abfahrt über 1'360 hM nach Abries entschädigt für Alles, Weltklasse!


----------



## McNulty (30. Juli 2018)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Auch wir sind so gefahren


Der neue Trend


----------



## O'Chris (18. August 2018)

Liebe Westalpler,
will den Cross ans Mittelmeer zum zweiten Mal machen und bräuchte Euren Rat. Kennt einer von euch diese Alternativen:

- Vom Col d'Iseran führt nach Süden ein Wanderweg (GR 5) Richtung Bonneville und weiter Richtung Termignon.
- Vom Colle Valcavera führt ein Wanderweg, der sich später verzweigt, direkt (offenbar sehr steil) nach Sambuco runter (Alternative (zu Passo Rocca Brancia).
- Um sich die 400 TM auf Teer am Colle Lombardo zu ersparen: Von Pratolungo ins Vallone Riofreddo und dann übern Colletto di Valscura in die Valasco Hochfläche (Alternatibe zu Basso Druos).
- Auf der Ligurischen Kammstraße führt zwischen Monte Saccarello und Monte Collardente ein Wanderweg (Nr. 358c) nach Südosten Richtung Realdo.

Kennt Ihr diese Alternativen? Würde mich über Feedback narrisch freuen.

Viele Grüße
Chr.


----------



## Ventoux. (18. August 2018)

Hallo


O'Chris schrieb:


> - Vom Col d'Iseran führt nach Süden ein Wanderweg (GR 5) Richtung Bonneville und weiter Richtung Termignon.


Diesen Weg sind wir kürzlich gegangen, im Bericht der 5. Etappe meiner Transalp ist mehr beschrieben, Bericht folgt bald. Wunderschön angelegt, teils Flurweg, teils Trail, ab und zu neben dem Weg Pumptrackelemente zum spielen.



O'Chris schrieb:


> - Vom Colle Valcavera führt ein Wanderweg, der sich später verzweigt, direkt (offenbar sehr steil) nach Sambuco runter (Alternative (zu Passo Rocca Brancia).


Diesen Weg kenne ich nicht. Wir sind aber vom Col Bandia über Gias Chiaffrea runter nach Sambuco. Zuerst Flurweg, den man aber über Trails abkürzen kann. Was dann aber durch die Schlucht bis runter nach Sambuco folgt ist einfach nur Hammer, ein Traumtrail.




O'Chris schrieb:


> - Um sich die 400 TM auf Teer am Colle Lombardo zu ersparen: Von Pratolungo ins Vallone Riofreddo und dann übern Colletto di Valscura in die Valasco Hochfläche (Alternatibe zu Basso Druos).


Ich habe diesen Pass in meine Tour eingeplant, leider mussten wir wegen eines technischen Defekts meines Kollegen und zeitlichen Problemen auslassen. Aber nach meinen Recherchen machbar (es wurmt mich noch immer, dass wir den nicht machen konnten).



O'Chris schrieb:


> - Auf der Ligurischen Kammstraße führt zwischen Monte Saccarello und Monte Collardente ein Wanderweg (Nr. 358c) nach Südosten Richtung Realdo.


Der Wanderweg führt nur bis zum Colle Ardente, dann kehrt man auf die Kammstrasse zurück. Haben diesen Weg auch nicht gemacht, aber nach meinen Recherchen nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (18. August 2018)

Col Valcavera: ich glaube ihr meint denselben Weg: auf der Fratenalikarte P34? Oder? Da kommt man auch direkt hin ohne Rosso Branca


----------



## O'Chris (18. August 2018)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Diesen Weg sind wir kürzlich gegangen, im Bericht der 5. Etappe meiner Transalp ist mehr beschrieben, Bericht folgt bald. Wunderschön angelegt, teils Flurweg, teils Trail, ab und zu neben dem Weg Pumptrackelemente zum spielen.
> 
> ...



-> Ne, da meine ich einen anderen. Er wird auf der MTB-Map mit "MTB4" beschrieben, muss also wohl sauschwierig sein.


----------



## blackCoffee (19. August 2018)

- Auf der Ligurischen Kammstraße führt zwischen Monte Saccarello und Monte Collardente ein Wanderweg (Nr. 358c) nach Südosten Richtung Realdo.

Kenne ich noch nicht, wird aber hier beschrieben: http://www.cicloalpinismo.com/2017/11/tour-del-monte-saccarello.html


----------



## McNulty (19. August 2018)

Cycloalpinismo ist eine super Seite. Da kann man jeden Wessix noch aufpeppen - ok man schafft es geht nicht mehr ans Meer, aber egal. Z.b. nach der Abfahrt vom Losetta sehr schöner Zusatzkringel (glaube ich) aber ein Tag mehr ...


----------



## isartrails (23. August 2018)

O'Chris schrieb:


> - Auf der Ligurischen Kammstraße führt zwischen Monte Saccarello und Monte Collardente ein Wanderweg (Nr. 358c) nach Südosten Richtung Realdo.


Warum willst du den Kamm überhaupt verlassen und nach Realdo runter?
Bin am Monte Collardente Richtung Bassa Sanson beidemale oben geblieben, einmal auf der französischen Seite, einmal auf der italienischen (Rif. Muratone). Die französische ist trailiger, anstregender, auch an einer Stelle etwas ausgesetzt. Die italienische Seite ist eine normale Geländestraße.
Die Abfahrt vom Kamm kam für mich nie in Frage.


----------



## O'Chris (28. August 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> Warum willst du den Kamm überhaupt verlassen und nach Realdo runter?
> Bin am Monte Collardente Richtung Bassa Sanson beidemale oben geblieben, einmal auf der französischen Seite, einmal auf der italienischen (Rif. Muratone). Die französische ist trailiger, anstregender, auch an einer Stelle etwas ausgesetzt. Die italienische Seite ist eine normale Geländestraße.
> Die Abfahrt vom Kamm kam für mich nie in Frage.



Wegen der Zeit. Mehr als 11 Etappen will ich nicht machen.


----------



## isartrails (29. August 2018)

O'Chris schrieb:


> Wegen der Zeit. Mehr als 11 Etappen will ich nicht machen.


Hmmm, versteh' ich nicht. Musst ja trotzdem noch irgendwie ans "Ziel", sprich Meer, kommen, oder wartet da jemand auf dich in Realdo, der dich aufgabelt?

Egal, in dem zitierten Cicloalpinismo-Artikel steht drin, dass die betreffende Abfahrt durchaus Spaß bereitet:
_"In breve ci ritroviamo nuovamente al Passo di Collardente (1601 m) dove a sinistra diparte la nostra 2° discesa di giornata (407 m di dislivello negativo - difficoltà T3). Un bel single track nella pineta velocissimo, forse troppo veloce per poter esser gustato come si deve, dal fondo fantastico con ottima aderenza; sul finale alcuni passaggi più tecnici ci fanno sbucare di fronte alla Chiesa di Sant'Antonio (1194 m) dove eravamo già passati. "_​407 Höhenmeter Differenz, bis der Weg bei der Kapelle S. Antonio erstmals wieder auf die Straße trifft. Schwierigkeitsgrad T3, frag mich nicht, was das bedeutet. Sie beschreiben's als eine Mischung aus flüssig und technisch (weiter unten).
Ab der Kapelle bleibt bergab nur die Straße, sie sind's aber wieder bergauf gefahren bis Borniga, um einen weiteren, diesmal unbekannten Trail auszuprobieren, der über die Rocca Castellaccio nach Creppo ins Tal führt. Dies Ding kannte der Anführer nur vom Harald Philipp-Hörensagen und es stellte sich dann als T5 heraus.

Warst du schonmal in Realdo? Dann wirst du wissen, dass es bis ans Meer noch eine halbe Weltreise ist und dass man es nicht nur einfach auf Teer bergab laufen lassen kann. Solltest du im Valle Argentina durch Badalucco kommen, dann stopp dort kurz bei ROI und kaufe ein Olivenöl. Bestes Olivenöl ever. Sollte die Urlaubskasse noch einen tieferen Griff zulassen, dann nimm das Tropföl. Extravergine, völlig ungepresst. Ja, sowas gibt's.

Ich werde übrigens am 9. und 10. September die "Via del Sale" vom Tendapass bis Ventimiglia fahren, da ich davor einen Termin in Limone P. habe. Übernachten werde ich im Rifugio Allavena. Ich werde den Kamm am Collardente-Pass nicht verlassen und auf der AVML bzw. den parallel verlaufenden Pfaden jenseits der Grenze bis ans Meer fahren.


----------



## O'Chris (29. August 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hmmm, versteh' ich nicht. Musst ja trotzdem noch irgendwie ans "Ziel", sprich Meer, kommen, oder wartet da jemand auf dich in Realdo, der dich aufgabelt?
> 
> Egal, in dem zitierten Cicloalpinismo-Artikel steht drin, dass die betreffende Abfahrt durchaus Spaß bereitet:
> _"In breve ci ritroviamo nuovamente al Passo di Collardente (1601 m) dove a sinistra diparte la nostra 2° discesa di giornata (407 m di dislivello negativo - difficoltà T3). Un bel single track nella pineta velocissimo, forse troppo veloce per poter esser gustato come si deve, dal fondo fantastico con ottima aderenza; sul finale alcuni passaggi più tecnici ci fanno sbucare di fronte alla Chiesa di Sant'Antonio (1194 m) dove eravamo già passati. "_​407 Höhenmeter Differenz, bis der Weg bei der Kapelle S. Antonio erstmals wieder auf die Straße trifft. Schwierigkeitsgrad T3, frag mich nicht, was das bedeutet. Sie beschreiben's als eine Mischung aus flüssig und technisch (weiter unten).
> ...




Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!
Bin von der Kammstraße aus via Realdo schonmal runter. geht schon bis auf kurzen Gegenanstieg. Aber wahrscheinlich wird's so, dass ich noch früher aussteigen, evtl. nach Etappe 9 und dann nach Cuneo zum Zug rolle.


----------



## isartrails (11. Dezember 2018)

Hi Folks,
ich plan für 2019 meinen Westalpencross und wollte die hier versammelte Expertenschar bitten, doch mal bei meinem Fred vorbeizuschauen und da eventuell gute Tipps loszuwerden. Danke!
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/westalpencross-2019-genf-riviera.882297/#post-15638554


----------



## isartrails (4. Januar 2019)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Bereits 2003 waren wir den klassischen Westalpencross gefahren. Mein bester Cross ever.


Der Link tut's leider nicht mehr. Habt ihr den Reisebericht der damaligen Route noch irgendwo stehen?
Habe auf @rayc  Gpsies-Account die Tracks der damaligen Route gefunden und mich interessiert vor allem der Übergang von Meribel nach Val Thorens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (6. Januar 2019)

Servus,
die Webseite gibt es nimmer und leider auch den Bericht.
Wir sind damals relativ genau den Route von Achim Zahn aus der MountainBike nachgefahren.
Geplant war der Übergang von Tigne durch den Parc national de la Vanoise (was heute glaub ich nicht mehr erlaubt ist).
Wegen Neuschnee und schlechtem Wetter sind wir an dem Tag über den Col de l'Iseran gefahren.
GPS hatten wir damals noch nicht.
Gruss
Tobias


----------



## O'Chris (7. Januar 2019)

Ahoi,
um mir das Isola-Skigebiet und die verschenkten Tiefenmeter auf Teer zu ersparen, habe ich mir ausgedacht, über den Colletto di Valscura statt über die Bassa Druos auf die Hochebene mit den Seen zu radeln.
Kennt einer Euch von den Pass?


----------



## O'Chris (7. Januar 2019)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Servus,
> die Webseite gibt es nimmer und leider auch den Bericht.
> Wir sind damals relativ genau den Route von Achim Zahn aus der MountainBike nachgefahren.
> Geplant war der Übergang von Tigne durch den Parc national de la Vanoise (was heute glaub ich nicht mehr erlaubt ist).
> ...



Servus,
vor zehn Jahren bin ich über den Col des Encombrés ausgewichen. Das hatte den Nachteil, dass ich von Bourg-St.-Maurice ca 400 TM auf Teer nach Moutiers runterollen musste - und außerdem war's ein Riesenumweg.
Dieses Jahre habe ich den Iseran geplant. Komischerweise liest man nichts über den Wanderweg, der von der Passhöhe aus nach Süden runtergeht. Kennt den jemand?
Viele Grüße


----------



## rayc (7. Januar 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Der Link tut's leider nicht mehr. Habt ihr den Reisebericht der damaligen Route noch irgendwo stehen?
> Habe auf @rayc  Gpsies-Account die Tracks der damaligen Route gefunden und mich interessiert vor allem der Übergang von Meribel nach Val Thorens.


Der Übergang von Meribel nach Val Thorens ist recht leicht, nichts besonderes.
Meribel ist selbst ein Skiressort. Damals liefen die Lifte und das Skigebiet wurde als Bikepark genutzt.
Wenn die Lifte laufen, würde ich diese nutzen um vorwärts zu kommen.

Der Aufstieg von Val Thorens selbst geht durch ein hässliches Skigebiet (sind nicht alle so?), dafür hat man auf der anderen Seite eine nette flowige Abfahrt.


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2019)

O'Chris schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> um mir das Isola-Skigebiet und die verschenkten Tiefenmeter auf Teer zu ersparen, habe ich mir ausgedacht, über den Colletto di Valscura statt über die Bassa Druos auf die Hochebene mit den Seen zu radeln.
> Kennt einer Euch von den Pass?



Hoch ist ab dem Rif Malinvern quasi durchgängig Geschleppe (aber angenehm zu gehen, vernünftige Steigung). Hinterm Pass dann eine flotte, einfache aber durchaus hübsche S1 Abfahrt, auf einem - wie könnte es anders sein - ehemaligen Militärsteig. Kann man machen 




Wenn man es nicht "eilig" hat direkt aus dem Stura zum Rif Malinvern hoch zu fahren: von der Colle Lombarde Straße aus über den Passo Orgials und runter zum Rif Malinvern ist eine richtig schöne Sahneabfahrt auf S2 Niveau (stellenweise auch drüber)  ist halt ein "überflüssiger" Schlenker, der sich aber lohnt.


----------



## isartrails (8. Januar 2019)

rayc schrieb:


> Der Übergang von Meribel nach Val Thorens ist recht leicht, nichts besonderes.
> Meribel ist selbst ein Skiressort. Damals liefen die Lifte und das Skigebiet wurde als Bikepark genutzt.
> Wenn die Lifte laufen, würde ich diese nutzen um vorwärts zu kommen.
> 
> Der Aufstieg von Val Thorens selbst geht durch ein hässliches Skigebiet (sind nicht alle so?), dafür hat man auf der anderen Seite eine nette flowige Abfahrt.


Täusch ich mich, oder hattest du das mal in einem der Threads etwas ausführlicher beschrieben?
Finde das nicht mehr. Ich hoffte, da dann auch eine etwas ausführlichere Beschreibung des Meribel–Thorens–Übergangs zu finden. :–)


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2019)

das z.B.?
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/westalpen-alternative-zum-colle-di-carro.538638/#post-8623789


----------



## isartrails (8. Januar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/westalpen-alternative-zum-colle-di-carro.538638/#post-8623789


Exakt. Das war's. Danke!

Als Alternative zum Nationalpark-Verbot such ich für meine WAC-Planung halt westlich eine Passage.
Das https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yyujwxykybgjjoha und eure nächste Etappe wäre es wohl.


----------



## McNulty (28. Juli 2019)

Nachdem der Thread hier die Referenz für das Herz eines Westalpencrosses darstellt - die Cottischen Alpen - schreibe ich hier mal fort (und schon 10-jähriges feiert ;-)
Wir sind den Cottix etwas erweitert mit folgenden Planungsprämissen angegangen

 1. Gipfel einbauen (Gipfelkreuz mit Bike)
 2. Keine epischen Strassenauf/Abfahrten
 3. Übernachten in Gites, Rifugios, besser gesagt: Orte vermeiden
 4. Dauer: 11 Tage
 Start: Bardonecchia
 Ziel: Cueno

 Gleich zu der wichtigen Frage/Antwort:

Ist das fahrbar? Bergauf: Nein, Bergab: Kommt drauf an
Ist das einsam: Ja: In den 10 Tagen sind wir an einem Laden vorbeigekommen (St.Paul). Das letzte Mobilfunknetzin einem Übernachtungsort war auch St. Paul.

Die Gipfel / Route beruht in den etwas unbekannteren Bereich auf Tracks / Berichten von https://www.cicloalpinismo.com/

Die einzelnen Extensions im Überblick (Details/Erfahrungsberichte folgen: was macht evt. doch weniger Sinn, wo ist Preis/Leistung echt gut)

Phase 1: Gipfel
Tag 1: Punta Mulatteria
Tag 2: Grand Glaiza (3286m), Pic Malrif
Tag 3: Pic Lossetta (3054)
Tag 4: Pic Caramantran, Rocca Brancia, Monte Salza (3326)
Tag 5: Monte Maniglia (3174m)
Tag 6: La Mortice (3169m)
Phase 2: Durchquerungen
Tag 7: Haute Route Fouillousse Rif Gardetta über Col du Vallonet, Col de la Portiolette, Colle del Sautron, Monte Viraysse (2838m)
Tag 8: Rif Gardetta Rif Dahu
Tag 9: Rif Dahu über diverse Cols zum Col Lombardia und über den Orgials zum Rifugio Malinvern
 Tag 10: Über den Coletto Calscura und dann über den Coletto est della Paur und raus nach Cueno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (28. Juli 2019)

Details zu den Etappen oben:
Prolog:
Bardonecchia: Pensione Bianca: Klare Empfehlung
Als Tag 0 war eigentlich die Punta Vallonetta oberhalb des Col Sommeliers geplant: Ausgefallen wg Schnee.

Tag 1: Im Prinzip die normale Etappe über die Punta de la Mulattiera, Col de Dourmilliouse, Col de la Lauze nach Claviere und von dort noch Les Fonts. Option wäre noch den Chaberton von hinten hoch und in Claviere zu übernachten -> haben wir ausgelassen (Col de Dourmilliouse war anstrengender als erwartet).

Tag 2: Grand Glaiza (3286m), Pic Malrif
Bike noch Richtung Gipfel mitzunehmen ist echt noch lohnend - evt.  50-100hm unter dem Gipfel stehenlassen. Runterwärts geht sehr viel.
Insgesamt schiebt/trägt man dann ca. 1400hm (nur Pic Malrif ca. 1000hm)
Übernachtung: http://www.gite-7degresest.com/: Klare Empfehlung (aber kein WLAN). Viel kleiner, netter besser als Refugio Monte

Tag 3: Pic Losetta
Gipfel mitnehmen (+180 hm) lohnt sich: Runter auch fast alles fahrbar. Große Steinbockfamilien..... Dann runter und wieder hoch zum Rifugio Agnello: Recht groß und wuselig, viele Wanderer, Ging so....

Tag 4: Pic Caramantran, Col Blanchet, Col Longet, Monte Salza (3326).
Der erste Teil über den Pic C. und Col Blanchet zum Col Longet ist eher Standard, aber auchg richtig schön und ein wenig bergab rollen kann man auch.
Der zweite Teil vom Col Longet zum Colle Salza ist etwas weglos bzw. schwer zu finden. Der Übergang zum Col Salza (Richtung Rifugio Meleze) ist sensationell schön - wenig Weg aber nie ausgesetzt oder objektiv gefährlich und die Abfahrt ist bis auf die üblichen Felsstufen / kleineren Verblockungen komplett  fahrbar.
Wenn man will kann man noch den Monte Salza mitnehmen (von weiter unten, Direktaufstieg ist kletterzeugs). Aufstieg vom Rücken ist sehr lose-schottrig steil....aber wenn man schon mal da ist und an dem Tag nix mehr vor hat....
Rifugio Meleze: Schönes Rifugio, nach dem Essen konnte man noch ne Pizza bestellen.


----------



## isartrails (28. Juli 2019)

Schon gefahren, oder noch vor...? Ich steh grad auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## McNulty (28. Juli 2019)

Tag 5: Monte Maniglia (3174m).
Vom Rifugio Meleze aus rauf und runter Richtung Norden Richtung Colle Maurin doch etwas fragwürdig, da wenig abfahrtsspaß und man sehr ausführlich und lange auf dem runterweg durch Steinfelder trägt. Man kommt denn von oben zum Colle Maurin. die weiteren Gipfel des Tages wurden gestrichen und Abfahrt über Maljaset nach St. Paul sur Ubaye. Übernachtung in der Gite d'etape in St. Paul. EMPFEHLUNG:
Seit März 19 deutschsprachig, Laden im Erdgeschoß, WLAN, lecker Essen, wenn man nett fragt, werden die Klamotten in die Wschmachine gesteckt.

Tag 6: La Mortice (3169m). Gipfelabstecher/-kringel zwischen St. Paul und Fouillouse. Der Gipfel lohnt sich wg. dem Monsterpanorama und weil runter doch einiges geht. In der Abfahrt im unteren Teil sehr schottrig steil. Im Aufstieg ist eine unangenehme Stelle: Ein Abstieg über einen Gradrücken ein paar hm sacksteil rutschig nach unten.
Gite in Fouillouse: Auch sehr schön....

Tag 7: Haute Route Fouillousse Rif Gardetta über Col du Vallonet, Col de la Portiolette, Colle del Sautron, Monte Viraysse (2838m),
Col de Ruburent, Colle della Scaletta, Passo dell'Escalon, Passo della Gardetta zum Rifugio Gardetta.
Sehr eindrückliche Durchquerung. Abstieg vom Monte Virayssee und Querung etwas unangenehm.

Tag 8:
Geplant war: Über die Hochebene zum Collo di Salsas Blancias und kurz davor abbiegen Richtung Colle Vallonetto und dann über P38 runter nach Pietraporzio.
Soweit haben wir es noch gemacht. Die Variante hatten wir in isartrails tread schon ausführlich diskutiert und sie ist tatsächlich nicht so toll. Insgesamt zeitaufwändig: Der Abschnitt hat schon 3h gedauert. Oben runter schieben, kurz ein recht technischer Trail, dann bald Forststraße -> Preis/Leistung eher schlecht. 
Danach sollte es über die Alpina und Passo Rostagno, Rifugio Migliorero und Passo di Laroussa zum Rifugio Dahu (Bernolfo gehen).
Das waren noch gute 1500hm, es war noch einem Panini 12h, lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Zum Rifugio Dahu wurde über die Straße abgekürzt.

Tag 9: Rif Dahu zum Passo della Sommetta, Colle Saboule, Passo Tessina Richtung Lago Colle di S. Anna und dann über die Crete dela Lausetta zum Colle della Lombardia.
Aus meiner Sicht eine doch sinnvolle Alternative zur Isola-Passstraße oder dem Forstweg. Gut: Man trägt und schiebt ca. 250 hm hoch und hat anach auch noch Schiebestücke. Aber man rollt dann recht leicht von oben zum Passo Lombardia.
Kurz runter über die Straße und dann über Colle Orials zum Rifugio Malinvern.
Rifugio Malinvern: Relativ modern, aber mit Abstand das schlechteste Essen, sowohl abends als auch morgens. Die Frühstücke sind ja meistens grenzwertig. Ich war dieses Jahr inck. Skifahren sicher auch über 10 Hütten / auch alpiner (Rifugio Stella, Chabod, etc). Aber Malinvern: Nur Zwieback und Kekse und Weissbrot was an den "Tag der toten Ente" erinnert. 

Tag 10: Übergang über den Colletto Valscura runter zum gleichnamigen See. Der Weg wurde ja auch schon ein paar mal diskutiert. Insgesamt ein schöner Übergang, der Runterweg war schon echt rau. Ich glaube die Wege lösen sich langsam auf.
Wir haben dann zum Abschluss noch einen etwas alpineren Übergang eingbaut: Colletto st della Paur (2890m) Richtung Rifugio Bianco.
Enthält gehen Ende Geklettere Blockhalden hoch und dann durch Felsschrofen und ist von der Abfahrt auch eher nicht so dolle - dafür aber laaaang.


----------



## McNulty (28. Juli 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Schon gefahren, oder noch vor...? Ich steh grad auf dem Schlauch.



Schon gefahren


----------



## blackCoffee (13. August 2019)

Der zweite Teil vom Col Longet zum Colle Salza ist etwas weglos bzw. schwer zu finden. Der Übergang zum Col Salza (Richtung Rifugio Meleze) ist sensationell schön - wenig Weg aber nie ausgesetzt oder objektiv gefährlich und die Abfahrt ist bis auf die üblichen Felsstufen / kleineren Verblockungen komplett  fahrbar.

Col Salza -> Rifugio Melezè: Seit Ihr über Colle Reisassetto oder Colle del Bondormir?


----------



## McNulty (14. August 2019)

Nein, beides falsch. Runter zum Lago Mongioia und kurz vor dem Passo Mongioia in Fahrtrichtung links runter (kurze Felsstufe). Openstreetmap sagt dazu U67. Die Abfahrt vom Passo Mongioia -> Melezee sieht man hier:


			http://www.vttrack.fr/redirect.php?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.cicloalpinismo.com%2F2011%2F08%2Ftour-di-autaret-rubren.html
		


Weiter unten auf Mappa oder Track anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (14. August 2019)

McNulty schrieb:


> Tag 9: Rif Dahu zum Passo della Sommetta, Colle Saboule, Passo Tessina Richtung *Lago Colle di S. Anna und dann über die Crete dela Lausetta zum Colle della Lombardia*.
> Aus meiner Sicht eine doch sinnvolle Alternative zur Isola-Passstraße oder dem Forstweg. *Gut: Man trägt und schiebt ca. 250 hm hoch und hat anach auch noch Schiebestücke. Aber man rollt dann recht leicht von oben zum Passo Lombardia.*
> Kurz runter über die Straße und dann über Colle Orials zum Rifugio Malinvern.


War vor 2 Wochen mit meiner Frau zum Bergwandern auf der GTA mit Start in Sant'Anna. Wollte unter anderem checken, ob das Teilstück über die Crête zum Colle Lombarda sinnvoll mit dem Bike zu machen ist. Nach meiner Einschätzung: nein! Man trägt und schleppt zu viel hoch (zumal die leichteren Alternativen in Sichtweite liegen). Aber da gehen die Meinungen ja gerne auseinander. Auch die "Flachpassage" oben hält noch ausreichend "Unterbrechungen" parat. Von wirklich flowigem Vorwärtskommen kann nicht die Rede sein. Dafür ist die Crête landschaftlich sehr schön mit tollen Ausblicken in alle Richtungen. Die Strecke ist als Bikeroute (auch E-MTB) ausgeschildert, allerdings in Gegenrichtung als A6 vom Colle Lombarda kommend. So macht das deutlich mehr Sinn, wenngleich ich die Steilstufe zum Lago del Colle di S. Anna runter sicher keinen Meter gefahren wäre. Oben kam uns ein E-Biker entgegen, der nicht den Eindruck machte, als wüsste er, was ihn noch erwarten würde.


McNulty schrieb:


> Tag 10: Übergang über den Colletto Valscura runter zum gleichnamigen See. Der Weg wurde ja auch schon ein paar mal diskutiert. Insgesamt ein schöner Übergang, der Runterweg war schon echt rau. Ich glaube die Wege lösen sich langsam auf.


Wir haben den Runterweg aus der Entfernung studiert (kamen über die Bassa del Druos). Ferndiagnosen sind ja grundsätzlich schwierig, aber was ich gesehen habe, wirkte auf mich so: viele Kehren mit relativ kurzen "Erholungs"-Traversen in beeindruckender Steilhanglage. Ob ich da viel gefahren wäre, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ist wahrscheinlich neben Können vor allem Kopf- und Konzentrationssache. Oft hat man den Eindruck, dass der Weg technisch gesehen gar nicht so schwer ist, aber das Gelände verzeiht nicht die geringste Unsicherheit. Ein Sturz im Blockgelände hätte üble Folgen.
Dass sich die Wege auflösen würden, glaube ich nicht. Sind insgesamt sehr viel GTA-Trekker unterwegs und die Hütten waren durchgehend gut gefüllt. Außerdem werden ständig Arbeiten an den Wegen ausgeführt. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass der Parco Naturale (auf italienischer Seite) relativ viel in die Instandhaltung und die Qualität des Angebots investiert. Das gleiche gilt für den französischen Teil im Nationalpark Mercantour. Erstaunlich genug, dass beide Verwaltungen länderübergreifend kooperieren. Das sieht nicht in allen Teilen der Alpen so professionell aus. Wo wir unterwegs waren, treffen sich die GTA, die Grande Traversée du Mercantour und mehrere italienische Fernwanderwege. Wir haben auf den Hütten ausschließlich Mehrtagestrekker getroffen, einige davon hatten bis zu 40 Etappen auf der Agenda. Davon, dass die Gegend verlassen und aufgegeben sei, kann absolut keine Rede sein. Die Almen werden bewirtschaftet, Herden sind zu sehen, osteuropäische Billiglohnhirten mit grimmigen Herdenschutzhunden zum Schutz vor Wölfen und das ganze EU-Infrastruktur-Förderungs-Programm.


McNulty schrieb:


> Wir haben dann zum Abschluss noch einen etwas alpineren Übergang eingbaut: Colletto st della Paur (2890m) Richtung Rifugio Bianco.


Als ob das Alpine zuvor nicht schon gereicht hätte.  ;-)
Und dann war Ende? Wo? Dein Bericht endet etwas unvermittelt.

Apropos *Bassa del Druos*: Ich war natürlich gespannt den Übergang zu erleben, der in den Berichten vieler Westalpencrosser so viel Kopfzerbrechen bereitet hatte. Nun, bei bestem Wetter ist so manches einfach. Aber, dass man den Pass nicht auf Anhieb findet und ihn mit dem falschen verwechselt (Colle Mercier), das will mir nicht wirklich einleuchten. Das Teil ist hervorragend ausgeschildert und jeder, der eine Karte halbwegs richtig herum halten kann, sollte sich nicht verfahren. Aber: man fährt aufwärts tatsächlich keinen einzigen Meter, ab der Balise 91 (nachdem man die Skipistentrasse von Isola 2000 gegen den Wanderweg im Blockgelände durch das Vallon de Terre Rouge) eingetauscht hat. Das sind dann 500 Höhenmeter Bike schleppen, das meiste geht schiebend, aber ein paar Steilstufen sind schon auch drin. Auch runter zu den Laghi di Valscura ist nicht alles fahrbar. Zumindest nicht für mich, auf einem Alpencross mit schwerem Rucksack. Das Gelände (wie oben schon erwähnt) verzeiht halt keinen Fahrfehler.

Der Übergang ist ja ein "Klassiker" und geht wohl auf Achim Zahns frühe Heldentaten in den 1990ern zurück. Sonderlich überzeugend finde ich ihn für Biker nicht, zumal man ja dann nordwärts wieder relativ viel an Höhe verliert Richtung Entracque, was man hätte "leichter" haben können mit dem Madonna del Colletto-Übergang nach Vinadio.
Bin daher gespannt, wie sich im Vergleich dazu "meine" Variante von Isola 2000 über den Colle Mercier in die Vesubie macht. Wobei ich den Tipp in einem französischen Bikeforum bekommen habe. Die Streckenlinie ist auf jeden Fall logischer, die Passage im Nationalpark ist erlaubt und die Schlußtraverse in der Vesubie bis nach Nizza ans Meer deckt sich mit der legendären und technisch anspruchsvollen Transvesubienne-Strecke.


----------



## Fubbes (14. August 2019)

@isartrails 
Deine Einschätzung zur Bassa Druos teile ich. Verfahren (oder Laufen) ist kaum möglich. Die Sinnhaftigkeit ergibt sich vor allem dann, wenn mann Madonna del Colletto schon kennt oder das Etappenziel (z.B. Vinadio/Entracque) ein passendes Zeitkontingent ermöglicht. Landschaftlich ist es schon beeindruckend da oben. Die Auffahrt zum Lombardia allerdings ein fürchterlicher Schlauch. Bin gespannt auf deine Alternative. Das Ziel Nizza habe ich dieses Jahr bei einer Trans-Provence bereits getestet. Wann findet deine Tour denn statt?


----------



## McNulty (14. August 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> War vor 2 Wochen mit meiner Frau zum Bergwandern auf der GTA


Also im Prinzip war ich auch zum Bergwandern da - nur mit Bike



isartrails schrieb:


> flowigem Vorwärtskommen


Hmm, klar kann man ohne einmal Absteigen aus dem Val Stura auf den Isola hochfahren - aber das hat auch Nachteile, wie Fubbes sagt "Schlauch" -> Geschmackssache - man will immer das haben was man grad nicht hat ;-)



isartrails schrieb:


> in beeindruckender Steilhanglage.


Der Übergang ist zwar Via Alpina, aber Wanderer waren da (bis auf 2) gar nicht (nur ca 40 Bambini im Ferienlagermodus...
Besonders steil/absturzbefährded ist das nicht, aber des öfteren liegt ein Felswürfel im/auf dem Weg und absteigen ins Blockgelände sollte man nicht



isartrails schrieb:


> Und dann war Ende? Wo?


Ende war geplant und "abrupt" in Cueno

Zum Thema Logik der Übergänge: Das ist halt eine andere Art der Logik - nach 10 Tagen alpiner Einsamkeit ist das Städtlein Cueno schon ein Erlebnis. Ich würde alles tun - inkl. rückwärts den Druos hochtragen um nicht nach Nizza etc. zu müssen.


----------



## isartrails (14. August 2019)

Jetzt wird's lustig - da provoziert mich einer. 


McNulty schrieb:


> Also im Prinzip war ich auch zum Bergwandern da - nur mit Bike


Ich hab für sowas zum Glück 'ne Frau. 


McNulty schrieb:


> Hmm, klar kann man ohne einmal Absteigen aus dem Val Stura auf den Isola hochfahren - aber das hat auch Nachteile, wie Fubbes sagt "Schlauch" -> Geschmackssache - man will immer das haben was man grad nicht hat ;-)


Ist ja schon gut. Ich weiß ja, dass du gerne trägst. Den "Schlauch" bin ich zweimal mit dem Auto rauf, ich glaub, ich bin mental ganz gut vorbereitet. Aber ist schon richtig: es könnte ziemlich warm werden, je nach Tageszeit.


McNulty schrieb:


> Der Übergang ist zwar Via Alpina, aber Wanderer waren da (bis auf 2) gar nicht (nur ca 40 Bambini im Ferienlagermodus...
> Besonders steil/absturzbefährded ist das nicht, aber des öfteren liegt ein Felswürfel im/auf dem Weg und absteigen ins Blockgelände sollte man nicht


Tja, wo liegen da keine Felswürfel...? Und die Bambini räumen sie auch nicht zur Seite.


McNulty schrieb:


> Ende war geplant und "abrupt" in Cueno


Also wenn du schon auf Cuneo bestehst, dann bestehe ich auf korrekte Schreibweise. Nettes Städtchen. Haben wir uns einige After-Trekking-caffès gegönnt.


McNulty schrieb:


> Zum Thema Logik der Übergänge: Das ist halt eine andere Art der Logik - nach 10 Tagen alpiner Einsamkeit ist das Städtlein Cueno schon ein Erlebnis. Ich würde alles tun - inkl. rückwärts den Druos hochtragen um nicht nach Nizza etc. zu müssen.


Oha, hat der Herr ein Problem mit Nizza? Welches? So schiach ist Nizza nicht. Ein paar Argumente: Meer, Altstadt, bestes Basilikum-Eis ever dort gegessen, Salade Nicoise, knapp bekleidete Chicks an der Uferpromenade. Flughafen. Mir reicht das dicke als Grund für die Zielwahl. Freu' mich schon drauf. - Cuneo? Nix gegen Cuneo. Gibt sogar eine Bahnverbindung Cuneo-Nizza... 
Wie bist du denn von Cuneo zu deinem Ausgangspunkt gekommen? War das allein nicht schon ein Abenteuer...?

@Fubbes es geht los in 10 Tagen. Sind nur zu zweit. Ich rechne mit 14 Fahretappen. Entgegen meiner sonst akribischen Planungen habe ich diesmal nur die ersten 3 Unterkünfte und am Ziel reserviert. Alles dazwischen wird spontan entschieden.


----------



## McNulty (14. August 2019)

Cuneo dank der Väter dieses Threads. Bahnverbindung ins Susatal top.

Ich wünsch dir ne top  Tour, gutes Wetter, keine Defekte (technisch, körperlich) und immer genug Trail unterm Reifen


----------



## McNulty (14. August 2019)

Basilikumeis? Ich hab mal nen italienischen Kollegen zum verrückten Eismacher geschleppt. Oliveneis. Kommentar: Frei nach Obelix: Die spinnen die Deutschen


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2019)

Ankommen in Nizza ist schon ein ganz schöner Kulturschock. Bei mir war es "nur" St. Laurent du Var. Aber andere Orte in der Gegend sind auch nicht viel entspannter, siehe Ventimiglia oder Finale. Nach einer Woche in den Bergen ist das alles Großstadt. Und der Flughafen inkl. Autovermietung ist ein dickes Plus.


isartrails schrieb:


> @Fubbes es geht los in 10 Tagen. Sind nur zu zweit. Ich rechne mit 14 Fahretappen. Entgegen meiner sonst akribischen Planungen habe ich diesmal nur die ersten 3 Unterkünfte und am Ziel reserviert. Alles dazwischen wird spontan entschieden.


Ich bin gespannt auf deine Erlebnisse. Wenn ich deine vielen Forumsbeiträge zu dem Thema in den letzten Monaten so durchzähle, will ich gar nicht wissen, wie es aussieht, wenn du _akribisch_ planst


----------



## isartrails (16. August 2019)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine vielen Forumsbeiträge zu dem Thema in den letzten Monaten so durchzähle, will ich gar nicht wissen, wie es aussieht, wenn du _akribisch_ planst


Ach, eigentlich genauso, nur *mit* fixen Übernachtungen. 


McNulty schrieb:


> ... hab mal nen italienischen Kollegen zum verrückten Eismacher geschleppt.


Welches ist der verrückte Eismacher?


----------



## McNulty (16. August 2019)

*München, Amalienstrasse*


----------



## isartrails (17. August 2019)

@McNulty
Hast du von den unten aufgeführten Etappen noch die aufgezeichneten Tracks mit den realen Durchgangszeiten? Mich interessiert, wie lange ihr für bestimmte Abschnitte real gebraucht habt.


McNulty schrieb:


> Tag 1: (...) Punta de la Mulattiera, Col de Dourmilliouse, Col de la Lauze nach Claviere und von dort noch Les Fonts.  (Col de Dourmilliouse war anstrengender als erwartet).





McNulty schrieb:


> Tag 2: Grand Glaiza (3286m), Pic Malrif
> Bike noch Richtung Gipfel mitzunehmen ist echt noch lohnend
> Insgesamt schiebt/trägt man dann ca. 1400hm (nur Pic Malrif ca. 1000hm)





McNulty schrieb:


> Tag 3: Pic Losetta Gipfel mitnehmen (+180 hm) lohnt sich: Runter auch fast alles fahrbar.





McNulty schrieb:


> Tag 7: Haute Route Fouillousse Rif Gardetta über Col du Vallonet, Col de la Portiolette, Colle del Sautron, Monte Viraysse (2838m),
> Col de Ruburent, Colle della Scaletta, Passo dell'Escalon, Passo della Gardetta zum Rifugio Gardetta.





McNulty schrieb:


> Tag 8: (...) Über die Hochebene zum Collo di Salsas Blancias und kurz davor abbiegen Richtung Colle Vallonetto und dann über P38 runter nach Pietraporzio.





McNulty schrieb:


> Tag 9: (...) Richtung Lago Colle di S. Anna und dann über die Crete dela Lausetta zum Colle della Lombardia.





McNulty schrieb:


> Tag 10: Übergang über den Colletto Valscura runter zum gleichnamigen See.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (18. August 2019)

Ja, schick ich dir. Brauch nur den Laptop dazu


----------



## cloeer (4. Juli 2021)

Tobsn schrieb:


> *Prolog:*
> 
> Dieses Jahr wollte ich mich so gar nicht festlegen, wohin es denn im Sommer zum Biken gehen sollte.
> Eigentlich war mit der Gruppe Vinschgau gebucht, aber wenn die dort die schönsten Trails für Biker sperren, andere Reviere haben auch schöne Trails
> ...


----------



## cloeer (4. Juli 2021)

Tobsn schrieb:


> *Prolog:*
> 
> Dieses Jahr wollte ich mich so gar nicht festlegen, wohin es denn im Sommer zum Biken gehen sollte.
> Eigentlich war mit der Gruppe Vinschgau gebucht, aber wenn die dort die schönsten Trails für Biker sperren, andere Reviere haben auch schöne Trails
> ...


Hi Tobsn,

tolle Tour Euer Cottix! Würde es gerne dieses Jahr nachfahren, kann die Tracks bei GPSIES nicht mehr finden da es ja nun alltrails ist.... - könntet Ihr mir die gpx schicken oder sagen wo ich das finde? 1000dank


----------

